# Fox's Brian Kilmeade Asks Black Co-host If She Makes Kool-Aid



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

*Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*

A "Fox & Friends" segment on peach cobbler appeared to get uncomfortably tense when anchor Brian Kilmeade asked co-host Harris Faulkner if she serves Kool-Aid with her meals.

The question was dished out as Faulkner, who is African-American, presented her recipe ahead of the Thanksgiving holiday.

After Faulkner mentioned that a summer version of her cobbler can be prepared as well, Kilmeade, who is white, asked, “Do you make Kool-Aid?”

As the video above shows, the lively chatter among the four hosts came to a brief halt as Faulkner reacted.

What Kilmeade may or may not know is that the popular mixed drink can be used to racially stereotype African-Americans, similarly to fried chicken or watermelon.

"Uh, do I do what?" she asked.

"Do you make Kool-Aid?" he repeated.

"Uh, no. No, I don’t make Kool-Aid,” Faulkner replied as fellow host Steve Doocy stared quizzically at Kilmeade before asking him, "What?"

"It reminds me of summer,” Kilmeade replied, getting the gang chatting once again as Faulkner pointed out that she did bring an “adult beverage.”

H/T Media Matters

Fox's Brian Kilmeade Asks Black Co-host If She Makes Kool-Aid

Brian Kilmeade does seem mentally impaired.  Harris Faulkner is a pretty, intelligent black woman who is married to a white guy.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 27, 2015)

Kool-aid has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Kool-aid has nothing to do with race.


Neither is KFC but poster here use it as a racial stereotype...


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Kool-aid has nothing to do with race.



Really?  What about chicken and watermelon?  Why would Kilmeade ask Harris Faulkner if she makes Kool-Aid?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 27, 2015)

Wtf does koolaid have to do with anything???


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Harris Faulkner is hot.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 27, 2015)

Good gawd, what a stretch. I thank Lakooka has been in the hooch


----------



## Correll (Nov 27, 2015)

My mom made Cool-Aid in the summer sometimes. It was a nice treat.

It's been a while since I watched but that type of harmless goofy off the wall conversation was a big part of Fox and Friends.

Try to be less hypersensitive.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 27, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good gawd, what a stretch. I thank Lakooka has been in the hooch


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wtf does koolaid have to do with anything???



Just think of it like most of your posts.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*
> 
> A "Fox & Friends" segment on peach cobbler appeared to get uncomfortably tense when anchor Brian Kilmeade asked co-host Harris Faulkner if she serves Kool-Aid with her meals.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but if you have never heard of Kool-Aid being linked to blacks, then you would not realize it was a racially loaded question. I think the guy just thought of Kool-Aid as a summer time family drink, something the kids like.

This is an example of crying 'wolf.'  When something like this happens, something innocent, and you make it out to be a big deal, a big racial  issue,  then you demean real racist issues. Very bad thing to do.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Harris Faulkner is hot.


She's beautiful.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wtf does koolaid have to do with anything???



This is a new one on me.  Never heard of this before.

It's also a bizarre question.  Why would anyone actually make Kool Aid, regardless what color they are?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Kool-aid has nothing to do with race.
> ...


Because some people make kool-aid.   It has nothing to do with race but sometimes ascribed to people who engage in group think.  Without seeing the entire context there's no way to tell what was meant by the mention of kool-aid. 

I am certain that black people eat both fried chicken and watermelon.  I have seen black men and women buying watermelons in the grocery store.  I have personally loaded a watermelon in my cart, in full view of several black people.   Not one has passed out from all that racism.


----------



## Tank (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf does koolaid have to do with anything???
> ...


Kids like it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 27, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Harris Faulkner is hot.
> ...


She's won several beauty contests in her younger years.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



In other words - you have no sense of humor.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*
> ...



Really?  Even Goofy Doocy was taken aback.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 27, 2015)

That's ridiculous. Brian Kilmeade simply wanted to know if the woman makes Kool Aid. It's a very reasonable question. Who wouldn't want to know that?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> That's ridiculous. Brian Kilmeade simply wanted to know if the woman makes Kool Aid. It's a very reasonable question. Who wouldn't want to know that?



Why was Goofy Doocy taken aback?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 27, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> That's ridiculous. Brian Kilmeade simply wanted to know if the woman makes Kool Aid. It's a very reasonable question. Who wouldn't want to know that?


He was hoping for a shot?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


I bet you that the vast majority of people have never heard of it. I have blacks in my family and have been involved with black men in long term, several years, relationships, and I have never heard of it. 

You're making a big racial issue out of nothing.


----------



## Correll (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > That's ridiculous. Brian Kilmeade simply wanted to know if the woman makes Kool Aid. It's a very reasonable question. Who wouldn't want to know that?
> ...



Possibly because it was a odd out of the blue question.


----------



## Boss (Nov 27, 2015)

WHAT in the ever loving fuck???? 

Koolaid is now racist stereotyping????  

We've TRULY jumped the shark, people!


----------



## Missourian (Nov 27, 2015)

Kool-aid isn't a racially charged word...had he asked if she made Grape Drank,  I'd have your back on this one...but not Kool-aid.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Kool-aid isn't a racially charged word...had he asked if she made Grape Drank,  I'd have your back on this one...but not Kool-aid.



Then why do racists often include Kool-Aid along with chicken and watermelon when ridiculing blacks?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Missourian (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Kool-aid isn't a racially charged word...had he asked if she made Grape Drank,  I'd have your back on this one...but not Kool-aid.
> ...



I had never heard that one before.  And I really don't get that as being ridicule or stereotyping anyway.  I love fried chicken and watermelon...and kool-aid for that matter.  How does any of that translate into a negative?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I'm 69, and Kool-Aid has been a racist stereotype for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Boss (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Kool-aid isn't a racially charged word...had he asked if she made Grape Drank,  I'd have your back on this one...but not Kool-aid.
> ...



This is the first I have EVER heard about kool-aid and blacks.  I know that fried chicken and watermelon are stereotypes. I've heard malt liquor and chitterlings... grape and orange drink... never heard kool-aid. I know they started the fad of using kool-aid to color their hair but white kids are doing that too. 

One thing that bothers me about this PC "racist" bullshit is how it detracts from TRUE racism. Pointing a finger at every little thing you can perceive racism into is not doing a thing to combat actual racism in America. It's like running around the country calling people out and condemning them as alcoholics because they have NyQuil in their bathroom medicine cabinets. Meanwhile, some drunk bastard is out there running over kids. It's just plain ignorant stupidity and it needs to stop.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 27, 2015)

Boss said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Please. Use this opportunity to discuss the TRUE racism then. Consider it a BOSS PSA.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Kool-aid has nothing to do with race.
> ...


Why not? It is a common cheap drink that has no harmful side effects as far as anyone knows.

Damn, I used to make Kool Aid for my kids, so does that mean I am a black or that I am somehow a racist if I ask someone else if they make it?

You libtards are just so full of shyte it squeezes out of your ears.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 27, 2015)

Boss said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



This is real racism

Arrests Announced for Murder of 9-Year-Old Chicago Boy


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Do you also eat chicken and watermelon?  And your point is...?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


You are a 69 year old ideologue, so what?

You probably think the color of shit means God is a racist too, but who cares?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Yes I do, and my point is that you have no point, dumbass.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 27, 2015)

Is eating chicken and watermelon racist?  

Shouldn't something be done about these racist stores that continue to sell both?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> [....]


So you think that cheap ass video proves something?

You are one dense fucktard, you know that?


----------



## Iron Head (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Harris Faulkner is hot.


This is the first thing that the tee-pee ni**er has said that is true. She is hotter than a hundred dollar bill in a negro's pocket!


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Harris Faulkner is hot.
> ...



Tee-pee ni**ger?  That's a new one.  Well, for a racist piece of shit - at least you recognize beauty.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 27, 2015)

Don't worry, the OP's sources are mediamatters and Huffington Puffington Post. Two bastions of liberalism. 

This is a non-event.

/end thread.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice family.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> Don't worry, the OP's sources are mediamatters and Huffington Puffington Post. Two bastions of liberalism.
> 
> This is a non-event.
> 
> /end thread.



There is a Fox News video for the mentally impaired.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> Don't worry, the OP's sources are mediamatters and Huffington Puffington Post. Two bastions of liberalism.
> 
> This is a non-event.
> 
> /end thread.



Actually the video source is Fox Noise.
It was a bizarre question from a guy who looked like he was completely out of place, just fishing for something to say.  It got the stunned silence it deserved, but the association with racism, that's equally bizarre. 

I wasn't even aware Kool-Aid still existed.  I thought that died with the Sixties.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, the OP's sources are mediamatters and Huffington Puffington Post. Two bastions of liberalism.
> ...



Kool-Aid has been a favorite drink among poor blacks and poor white trash.


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Is alzheimers kick'n in again there Lakhota?

.
.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

percysunshine said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Yeah.  Too much chicken, watermelon and Kool-Aid.


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Rumor has it that turkey, beets, and gravy are also racist. What do you think?

.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 27, 2015)

percysunshine said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



I don't know.  Got any proof?


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 27, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Only my memory...

.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, the OP's sources are mediamatters and Huffington Puffington Post. Two bastions of liberalism.
> ...



Yes, you seem that informed.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



So you're saying Brian Kilmeade is a racist?

  I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That would fit the mark of someone who  "thought" Kool-Aid died out in the sixties.  

I am sure there are a great many other surprises for you in life.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



One would certainly hope.  

But that has to be what you're saying here.  Apparently you and Brian Kilmeade know your racist stereotypes better than I do.  Good to know, if I ever have a need for that info.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well, since you knew nothing about Kool-Aid, we can pretty much assume you don't know much about anything...including what I am saying here.

But you keep your antiquated thought processes in motion....you'll catch up someday.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You're actually suggesting the key to knowledge of all things is... Kool Aid?  

Isn't _that _informative.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 28, 2015)

this is exactly the type of PC SHIT Trump doesn't care for. Why he is leading. 99.9% OF MATURE ADULTS OR KIDS WOULD NOT BLINK TWICE AT THE QUESTION.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> this is exactly the type of PC SHIT Trump doesn't care for. Why he is leading. 99.9% OF MATURE ADULTS OR KIDS WOULD NOT BLINK TWICE AT THE QUESTION.



When's the last time you heard anybody, anywhere, ask about "making Kool Aid"?


----------



## Boss (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > this is exactly the type of PC SHIT Trump doesn't care for. Why he is leading. 99.9% OF MATURE ADULTS OR KIDS WOULD NOT BLINK TWICE AT THE QUESTION.
> ...



Oh I hear white folks down here in Alabama asking black people that all the time and usually in a smarmy uppity condescending way!  *MORON! *


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Boss said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



You're attempting sarcasm, right?

Because earlier you said you'd never heard of this.  Which matches my experience.



Boss said:


> This is the first I have EVER heard about kool-aid and blacks. I know that fried chicken and watermelon are stereotypes. I've heard malt liquor and chitterlings... grape and orange drink... never heard kool-aid.



Forget that already?


----------



## Boss (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




yes.. i was being sarcastic.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Might need some writin' lessons then.


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*
> 
> A "Fox & Friends" segment on peach cobbler appeared to get uncomfortably tense when anchor Brian Kilmeade asked co-host Harris Faulkner if she serves Kool-Aid with her meals.
> 
> ...



*EVERY TIME I SEE THESE SORRY ASS BLACK MF'S ON FOX TRYING TO SELL THEMSELVES TO HITLER WANNA BE'S...I JUST LAUGH MY ASS OFF. CAUSE ALL OF EM ARE JUST A N WORD AWAY FROM QUITING OUT OF DISGUST!!*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 28, 2015)

Since when is Kool Aid a black thing?  Now, if he asked if she served Purple Drank, ok


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*
> ...



Yeah!  Why she's pretending to be all white?

She should be all like with her pants down round her ass 

Chitlins!!!!


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 28, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



*LOLOLOLOLOL....greetings typical FUX viewer....I was wondering when you nazi loving neo nuts was gonna send for me......hey, lets start a keep sell out niggas off of FUX News petition. Are you wit me, David Duck Duke?*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Harris Faulkner is hot.



I look at her and first thing that comes to mind is, "I wonder what she looks like making Kool Aid"


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 28, 2015)

Brian is a MENSA.  He throws out non sequiturs during interviews all the time.  Only he knows what is its relevance to the topic.  It's certainly not racial.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Injuns drink fire water, not Kool-aid.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


She is a beautiful woman; dont know why race has to have shit to do with it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


So then you finally admit it is not merely a racist stereotype but a class stereotype.


----------



## jillian (Nov 28, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Kool-aid has nothing to do with race.



but it does have to do with stereotypes.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

jillian said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Kool-aid has nothing to do with race.
> ...


Could you explain that?

This is news to me.
.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Boss said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


You forgot your sarcasm tag


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 28, 2015)

Media Matters whole purpose for existing is to destroy FoxNews.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Yep, the libtard establishment is the biggest bunch of racists in the world, but it is a patrician racism, that condescends and wants to herd blacks onto the government plantation producing votes every two years in return for living squalid pointless lives of emptiness and moral vapidity.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good gawd, what a stretch. I thank Lakooka has been in the hooch



  Someone selling firewater to the indians again?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 28, 2015)

This has to be somewhat of an obscure racial thing for blacks because I've never heard of it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This has to be somewhat of an obscure racial thing for blacks because I've never heard of it.



I haven't either. I never thought  I'd see the day Kool Aid would be  racist...which goes to prove the left can make anything a racial issue


----------



## FJO (Nov 28, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Harris Faulkner is hot.
> ...



She is also very smart and very conservative. Pardon the redundancy.


----------



## Iron Head (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Nice family.


Married a white dude, eh? I am not surprised. She seems nice, with at that tribal angry undercurrent like you get in most negro chicks.


----------



## Iron Head (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


How about injuns? They rank right in there with poor white trash and negroes.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 28, 2015)

(slaps forhead and being white looks around for a hole to hide in)

Talk about being embarassed for your ethnicity.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Interesting.  Besides being a retarded racist - are you also a Christian?  The two usually go together.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I'd watch calling anyone a retarded racist if I were you


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 28, 2015)

*"After Faulkner mentioned that a summer version of her cobbler can be prepared as well," *
*
*
Seriously liberals, even after she commented about a "summer" version of the dish, this is offensive ?

My god you people are more fragile than a china doll !



oh, wait, that was bound to offend some of you.


----------



## FJO (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Head said:
> ...



For once in his life Lakhota is correct. Iron Head is a vulgar, racist and ignorant punk.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

FJO said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Well sort of, he comes across as a non PC realist


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 28, 2015)

Look at the horrified expression on Steve Douche's face lol


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 28, 2015)

I've never heard Kool-aid as a racial slur before... I've heard it as like not thinking for yourself, but never in a racial context.  I don't get it...


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Can someone tell me how Kool-aid™ has anything to do with race?

And is this no longer a word acceptable to the PC Police?

I'm really trying to keep track here.
.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Can someone tell me how Kool-aid™ has anything to do with race?
> 
> And is this no longer a word acceptable to the PC Police?
> 
> ...



Today it seems Kool-Aid is now alongside watermellon and chicken when it comes to AA's.




Kool-Aid is a registered trademark of Kraft Foods


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me how Kool-aid™ has anything to do with race?
> ...


I really do wish the PC Police would provide alerts on this stuff.

Maybe some kind of bulletin text or email that issues new word prohibitions.  
.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Agreed !


----------



## Fueri (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Not even the 24 hour media machine can keep up with the faux indignation machine....


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 28, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > This has to be somewhat of an obscure racial thing for blacks because I've never heard of it.
> ...


Lefties probably look down on Koolaid as a beverage for poor folks . They are the food snobs after all.


----------



## Iron Head (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


No I am not, Squanto!


----------



## Iron Head (Nov 28, 2015)

FJO said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


I am no punk, fuck face!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*
> 
> A "Fox & Friends" segment on peach cobbler appeared to get uncomfortably tense when anchor Brian Kilmeade asked co-host Harris Faulkner if she serves Kool-Aid with her meals.
> 
> ...


I grew up in a lilly white neighborhood and drank cherry Kool Aid every day

I must be a racist huh?

Seems to me this is just another pussy liberal looking for a reason to be butt hurt


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 28, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I don't give it to our kids, I prefer juice drinks but I grew up drinking it.


----------



## Iron Head (Nov 28, 2015)

The video is not that big of a deal. Kilmeade looks like he is on the back end of a cocaine fueled bender, so cut him some slack.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Fueri said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Huh?
.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*
> ...



I remember Kool Aid coming up while growing up in suburbia.  We got some, it was this strange powder stuff, nobody really knew what to make of it.  Don't think it was around more than one summer, then it disappeared and except for the internet metaphor of someone "drinking the Kool Aid", however that originated, I never heard of it again in any context.  Until this story.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 28, 2015)

She should have said "no, but I do like to crush crackers and put them over chili".


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2015)

This is getting pretty complicated. Can white people get a list of words they are not allowed to use when addressing blacks? Actually, it's getting pretty silly.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wtf does koolaid have to do with anything???


Has anyone yet explained how Kool-Aid™ is racist?

Lakhota ??

Anyone else from the PC Police??
.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> She should have said "no, but I do like to crush crackers and put them over chili".



?

And what would _that _mean?  

To paraphrase Alice, things are getting obscurer and obscurer...


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> This is getting pretty complicated. Can white people get a list of words they are not allowed to use when addressing blacks? Actually, it's getting pretty silly.


I have asked many times for either a website we can visit every morning, or some kind of email or text blast when new prohibited-word edicts are issued.

I suspect they won't do this because they want to be able to surprise us.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Why is Kool-Aid™ racist????

Anyone???
.


----------



## FJO (Nov 28, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



OK, you are not a punk.
You are a vulgar, racist and ignorant gentleman.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2015)

Is it not becoming obvious that it's the people who are offended by everything and anything that keep racism alive. Who knew that kool-aid was a racially charged term? Way to go Liberals letting us all know yet another way you can be offended.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> Is it now becoming obvious that it's the people who are offended by everything and anything that keep racism alive..


I wonder about this quite a bit.  There is simply NO WAY that the PC Police doesn't know that their behaviors and tactics are making things worse.

It seems therefore reasonable to wonder what their real intentions are.
.


----------



## Iron Head (Nov 28, 2015)

FJO said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...


Whatever let's you sleep at night, shit head.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Why is Kool-Aid™ racist????
> 
> Anyone???



This completely baffles me too.  Out of linguistic interest I started looking around for some historical example.  Haven't found it yet but I did come across an explanation for the metaphor that we DO know from the internets....

>> Since Jim Jones brainwashed his followers into commiting suicide by drinking cyanide laced Kool-Aid, "drinking Kool-Aid" or being "Kool-Aid drinkers" has come to mean anyone who follows someone without question.  <<​
Had no idea of that derivation (I didn't know Jim Jones employed Kool Aid).  When the internet expression first came up I just scratched my head until I figured out the intent from the context.  Actually I inferred it meant "crazy", so I didn't even have that part quite right.

Now this poster on Yahoo answers goes on to ruminate:

>> People refer to Obama's supporters as "Kool-Aid drinkers" because some of his supporters seem to be fanatics and believe eveything he says without question. And since Obama is part African-American his supporters say it's racist to call them that. But then they say everything and everyone who doesn't agree with or support him are racists. <<​Could this possibly be the reasoning?  I dunno, seems a desperate stretch.  In any case you can't really use a slur or stereotype unless it's common knowledge what it means.  And judging by this thread it clearly isn't.  If it has to be explained -- then clearly it's not a stereotype.

But that also leaves open the question of why Brian Kilmeade would bring up such a bizarre query in the first place.  Was he trying to insinuate that his guest was a blind O'bama follower?  I have no idea.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Is it now becoming obvious that it's the people who are offended by everything and anything that keep racism alive..
> ...



Exactly.

My 6 year old nephew is white and his best friend is black. They play all the time and get along very well. I so look forward to the day when Liberals get to them and explain that due to skin color one of them is privileged and the other one should be angry. I'm convinced Liberals want racism to exist more than anyone.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Kool-Aid™ racist????
> ...


I appreciate your effort.

Since the OP won't tell us, all we can do is guess.

And giggle a little.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


Well, remember how effective they have been at dividing people for political gain.

The answer is in there somewhere, and it's why they won't just be honest about it.  Too much to lose.
.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



All I really found there was a stab in the dark.  Didn't answer the central question.  There are all kinds of Google links to the same theme of "Brian Kilmeade invoking racist stereotype" or whatever but I wonder who came up with the idea first.

Of course it's possible, maybe probable, that Brian Kilmeade is aware of a racial stereotype that most of us -- including apparently everybody else on camera there --- is not aware of.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It remains a mystery.

The PC Police are in their own little world, y'know?
.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



More basically the internet is an Echobubble -- once some meme gets started, whether accurate or not, whether legitimate reasoning or not, it takes on its own life.  It's like yeast.

For me the bottom line is still that if you have to explain a stereotype to a lot of people who have never heard of it, then obviously it failed as a stereotype.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


By the way, I tried to flush out Lakhota here: Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

He marked my post "Funny" but is still avoiding the question.

Stand-up guy!
.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


>


Are you guno?

You start threads and then won't respond to challenges with anything other than snark.

Is he your sock?
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Brian is a MENSA.  He throws out non sequiturs during interviews all the time.  Only he knows what is its relevance to the topic.  It's certainly not racial.



Are you saying the Brian Kilmeade is a member of MENSA? As in....highly intelligent?

You are a riot. If that idiot is a member....the organization is a joke.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Sorry -- anybody can find (or make up) Google Image memes.  Doesn't prove squat.  
That's down to the Vagilante posting level.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

It's hilarious that some of you NaziCon crackers don't know that Kool-Aid is a racial stereotype.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf does koolaid have to do with anything???
> ...



Kool aid isn't racist. Drinking it isn't racist. Buying it isn't racist. 

But....there is a stereotype that black people drink a lot of Koolaid. It is the same as the stereotype that black people eat a lot of fried chicken and watermelon. 

Had Brian said...."do you also make fried chicken?"...it would have been just about the same thing. Not a horrible question...chicken isn't racist....but it carries a stereotype with it. 

If you don't know this.....consider this a free lesson.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> It's hilarious that some of you NaziCon crackers don't know that Kool-Aid is a racial stereotype.



Is it? Hmmm. Funny....for you libs to have jumped all over it and said it's racist...you must think blacks love Kool aid. We weren't aware.


----------



## FJO (Nov 28, 2015)

Imagine the furor Brian Kilmeade had  caused if he had asked Harris Faulkner that she ever cooked collard greens.

Referring to collard greens in connection with Tiger Woods got some golfer in deep shit a while ago.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 28, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Thanks for informing us.

See? These stereotypes would die if you'd let them. You lefties need racism though.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

FJO said:


> Imagine the furor Brian Kilmeade had  caused if he had asked Harris Faulkner that she ever cooked collard greens.



Would have been the same thing. No furor. But he'd have gotten the same perplexed look from Harris had he done that. A stereotype is a stereotype.


----------



## FJO (Nov 28, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine the furor Brian Kilmeade had  caused if he had asked Harris Faulkner that she ever cooked collard greens.
> ...



Stereotypes - like it or not - are deeply rooted in truth.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Nope. They wont die. They are often employed in good natured comedy and conversation. It's one of those things that you don't have to worry about......if your intentions are good when using them. Human beings are complicated as are relations between them. It takes a little nuance to have good relationships with people.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

FJO said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



Deeply is a strong word. But there is a reason for them. They are a common form of communication between people of different cultures. How they are used matters.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Okay, so now white people should not refer to Kool-Aid™ around black people.

Because it's racist 'n stuff.

Does everybody have that?  

Just toss it on the pile, it's very important.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> It's hilarious that some of you NaziCon crackers don't know that Kool-Aid is a racial stereotype.


It's hilarious how you PC Police are so consumed with skin color and stereotypes.
.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Doesn't anyone else think this is funny?  I think it's hilarious!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

It is precisely the vagueness of shit like this shit that gives some of yo freaks cover. 

When you aren't invested in dividing by race or culture.....none of this presents a problem. No handbook of stereotypes is needed.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey, is Gatorade™ racist too?

Howzabout Pepsi™ or Red Bull™?

We must stay informed on this.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

What about black coffee?

Holy shit.
.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Okay, so now white people should not refer to Kool-Aid™ around black people.
> 
> Because it's racist 'n stuff.
> 
> ...


Sounds more like the libs are trying to create a stereotype and racial slur.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Okay, so now white people should not refer to Kool-Aid™ around black people.
> 
> Because it's racist 'n stuff.
> 
> ...



Nope. You only have that problem if you are coming at the matter from the wrong place. 

Test your theory out. The next time you are having drinks with a black person, ask them this: 

"Would you like a mixed drink? Maybe something with Koolaid in it?  Register their response.


----------



## FJO (Nov 28, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Stereotypes never caused anyone physical harm. Only fools and thin skinned idiots feel harmed by stereotypes and so called racial slurs. Morally strong people shrug it off saying: I have been called worse by better people than you.

If people had a sense of humor and somewhat thicker skin the world would be w whole lot better place.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, is Gatorade™ racist too?
> 
> Howzabout Pepsi™ or Red Bull™?
> 
> ...



Nope. Koolaid isn't racist either. 

Earmuffs.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so now white people should not refer to Kool-Aid™ around black people.
> ...


They see PC beginning to get old and ineffective, and they're desperate to hold on to it.
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> What about black coffee?
> 
> Holy shit.
> .



Nope. Not a stereotype.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

FJO said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...


These people aren't actually "offended".

This is a weapon for them, that's all.

They're nasty enough to divide people even further to gain political advantage.
.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Doesn't anyone else think this is funny?  I think it's hilarious!



Actually it is hilarious.  Everybody in the South knows "cornbread" is a single word.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

FJO said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



Nobody said they cause physical harm. At issue here is simple communication norms. How we talk to and about one another matters.

In certain circumstances, it is a sign of disrespect to call attention to a stereotype. Would you agree with that statement?

At other times....it isn't. True?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Nobody is offended. You are correct. 

Would you ask a random black person if they like fried chicken and watermelon? If not, why not? 

Earmuffs.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so now white people should not refer to Kool-Aid™ around black people.
> ...


The funniest part of all this is the way they claim to be so concerned with "feelings" and the like.

Yet they'll then turn around and spew the most vicious possible personal vitriol at those with whom they disagree.

These people are liars and hypocrites and VERY illiberal.
.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

FJO said:


> Imagine the furor Brian Kilmeade had  caused if he had asked Harris Faulkner that she ever cooked collard greens.
> 
> Referring to collard greens in connection with Tiger Woods got some golfer in deep shit a while ago.



Collards (and mustard greens) are a staple in Southern cooking.  Among _everybody_.  So are fried chicken and cornbread and grits.  I grew up with all of that on the dinner/breakfast table, never thought of it in association specifically with black people, ditto Kool Aid.

I do know obviously the fried chicken and watermelon stereotypes that have grown, but that's an extension from Southern food fare in general. _ Southerners_ eat that stuff regardless of race.  Some of it is certainly derived from Africa, though I don't think the stereotype-generators even know that.  But within the South they don't have a racial connotation -- it's common cuisine.


----------



## FJO (Nov 28, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I do not get offended by words. Only idiots do. Unless you do physical harm to me or to those I love I ignore you like you deserve to be. I do not demand respect, I strive to earn it. I do not repay disrespect by disrespect, again, unless it causes physical harm. I have a good chuckle at humorous stereotype kind of jokes, even if those jokes are directed at me.

In other words I have a sense of humor. I express my displeasure - if any - without vulgar phrases. and words. And first and foremost I am proud of being NOT POLITICALLY CORRECT. After all I am a conservative


----------



## FJO (Nov 28, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



If I invited a "random" black person in my house, I could invite him/her to join me at any meal I happen to provide, be it fried chicken, watermelon, collard greens and grits. And if that black person think that I am racist, he is still welcome, because as I said words don't hurt me.
I would not hesitate to ask a German guest to partake in cabbage rolls with sauerkraut, or an Irish guest to help me eat a delectable potato dish, or a Russian to share drink of vodka or an Italian to help me kill a dish of lasagna.

It is a sad world when what we eat and drink can potentially make us enemies.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

FJO said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



I've tried to tell you that we are not far off in this regard. You seem to be unwilling to listen. The context matters. If the intention is to disrespect someone by tossing out a stereotype, then the person has every right to feel disrespected.

I don't go out of my way to disrespect people in this way unless I intend to do so.....and it's not because I am "PC".

When you are part of the fun....then these things are not a sign of disrespect. In fact....they can be an explicit sign of endearment.

This thread began because Kilmeade tossed out a stereotype. It may be less well known than the fried chicken one or the watermelon one. But....Harris was clearly caught off guard by it.

That's the end of the story as far as we know it. Kilmeade could be unaware of the stereotype. In which case.....he just plucked a weird question out of thin air. It would then be a classic case of miscommunication.

If he knew of the stereotype and said it as a fun joke.....maybe she took it that way but was just caught unaware. I've no way of knowing. That all depends on their relationship. 

Or....maybe he was being an ass. In which case.....we have nothing more than him being an ass.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

FJO said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Come on.  I'm getting bored now. I've explained it to you three different ways. The context and intent are what matters. If you have no ill intent, you will have no problems. Shit. Quit whining.

And....that is not what I asked Mac.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 28, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine the furor Brian Kilmeade had  caused if he had asked Harris Faulkner that she ever cooked collard greens.
> ...



First time I ever head of blacks and Kool Aid


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



Probably a lot of "first times" for you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



And....that's OK. Nobody said you have to know everything to know anything.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow, what a hot lady.


----------



## FJO (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Wow, what a hot lady.



She is in every respect what Michelle could never be.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 28, 2015)

Can you imagine the Fuhrer had he asked about -- iced tea!

OMFG!!!


----------



## rdean (Nov 28, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Kool-aid has nothing to do with race.


And yet, in the post before yours, there are five graphics stating otherwise.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2015)

FJO said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, what a hot lady.
> ...



Meaning ---- what?


----------



## Meathead (Nov 28, 2015)

Kool-Aid? Seriously? Is that like one of those micro-aggressions I hear those wilting flowers they call college students talk about?


----------



## rdean (Nov 28, 2015)

FJO said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, what a hot lady.
> ...


Wow, look at that cleavage.   Love the "sisters".  It's hard seeing anything else.

You said:  She is in every respect what Michelle could never be.

You are so right.   Michelle is much too classy.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Kool-Aid? Seriously? Is that like one of those micro-aggressions I hear those wilting flowers they call college students talk about?



No. Enjoy your dopey false outrage, though. You have a real problem with college students......it's called jealousy.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Meathead (Nov 28, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Kool-Aid? Seriously? Is that like one of those micro-aggressions I hear those wilting flowers they call college students talk about?
> ...


This isn't your "safe space" so man-up as you take it up the kazoo. Just bite on your pillow and keep it down to a whimper, OK?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

Meathead said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You want to fuck me in my hairy ass? Dude....you have mistaken my mocking you for flirting. Sorry. That happens a lot with you freaks.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Goofy Doocy is even struggling to process Kilmeade's Kool-Aid question.  Next to Palin's turkey massacre - this is a Thanksgiving classic.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 28, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Shhh. I told you to keep it to a whimper. You can have some Kool-Aid afterwards, OK?


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 28, 2015)

I think I'm going to have to agree with the others asking for a list... I had no idea lol


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2015)

This is the first time I've ever heard of Kool-Aid being a stereotype for blacks.

Sorry, but I'm not buying it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

Meathead said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You are hard just thinking about my man ass, ain't ya?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

boedicca said:


> This is the first time I've ever heard of Kool-Aid being a stereotype for blacks.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not buying it.



OK. Cool.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 28, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


If you don't pipe down I'll take your Vaseline away.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 28, 2015)

Meathead said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I can tell are a butt pumper with much experience. Have you told your friends yet?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


new words are added all the time.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 28, 2015)

A comment was made about adult drinks and because Harris's daughter was thre, he asked if she made Kool-Aid in reference to the daughter's age.  Nobody reacted with shock.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 28, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> A comment was made about adult drinks and because Harris's daughter was thre, he asked if she made Kool-Aid in reference to the daughter's age.  Nobody reacted with shock.



She smiled and made the adult drink comments.

Absolutely no one cares about this, other than butthurt liberals who are over-sensitive about everything.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> A comment was made about adult drinks and because Harris's daughter was thre, he asked if she made Kool-Aid in reference to the daughter's age.  Nobody reacted with shock.



Daughter?  That's funny.  Best spin I've heard today.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)

boedicca said:


> This is the first time I've ever heard of Kool-Aid being a stereotype for blacks.  Sorry, but I'm not buying it.


Me too.

Regardless of whether it is or not, however, it sure is nice to watch the PC Police getting desperate.

Even more fun mocking them.

Kool-Aid now.  Too fuckin' funny.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## MizMolly (Nov 28, 2015)

I am white. I was raised on Kool-Aid


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 28, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> A comment was made about adult drinks and because Harris's daughter was thre, he asked if she made Kool-Aid in reference to the daughter's age.  Nobody reacted with shock.


Ohh that makes sense.  It takes a liberal to make this racial.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

MizMolly said:


> I am white. I was raised on Kool-Aid



Yeah, and you also probably ate fried chicken and watermelon.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 28, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > I am white. I was raised on Kool-Aid
> ...


Pretty much everyone has had fried chicken and watermelon.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I agree - but the fact remains that they can be used as racial stereotypes depending on context.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 28, 2015)

Why, yes I did. But I had not heard of the kool-aid remark being a racial slur. Anyone looking to find something racial will do so even where there is no intent.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> What about black coffee?
> 
> Holy shit.
> .



How about Black Friday? That's some racist shit right there.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

MizMolly said:


> I am white. I was raised on Kool-Aid


You RACIST!


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 29, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Kool-Aid? Seriously? Is that like one of those micro-aggressions I hear those wilting flowers they call college students talk about?


They were probably offered jungle juice at their last frat party.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 29, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> A comment was made about adult drinks and because Harris's daughter was thre, he asked if she made Kool-Aid in reference to the daughter's age.  Nobody reacted with shock.


Ah...so the easily offended libs took the comment out of context to whine. Figures. Because ...god knows it's a crime to feed kids sugary Koolaid. And making it racist is the obvious next step to get it banned.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 29, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > A comment was made about adult drinks and because Harris's daughter was thre, he asked if she made Kool-Aid in reference to the daughter's age.  Nobody reacted with shock.
> ...


the motivation behind this "outrage" is Media Matters, whose sole purpose for existence is to destroy FoxNews.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> A comment was made about adult drinks and because Harris's daughter was thre, he asked if she made Kool-Aid in reference to the daughter's age.  Nobody reacted with shock.



You have the chronology wrong. You wouldn't have done that had you actually watched the video. Who told you that the comment about adult beverages was made before the Koolaid comment? 

Seriously.....where did you get that idea?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > A comment was made about adult drinks and because Harris's daughter was thre, he asked if she made Kool-Aid in reference to the daughter's age.  Nobody reacted with shock.
> ...



Nope. Nothing was taken out of context. Kilmeade may have made the comment innocently......but he made it without any prompting whatsoever. 

Koolaid isn't racist. But it is a stereotype. One that you have missed. 

Try my challenge. The next time you have an opportunity to offer drinks to a black person say the following: 

"Would you like a beer, wine or a cocktail? Or....maybe you'd prefer a glass of Koolaid?" Then....see how they react.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


It's a so called stereotype Iv'e never heard of until it was made up for this recent "outrage"


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



You may have never heard it. But....I can assure you....it's not new. And,.,,there isn't any outrage. Unless you count the reaction of some of our nutbags to learning of this stereotype.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



So how many people have to know about the so called racist Kool Aid stereotype before it actually can be called a stereotype?

This is one of the lamest, stupidest, far fetched, reach by the ranks of the easily offended that I have seen in a long time

I'm saying that as a card carrying member of P.O.O.P.

People Offended by Offended People


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I understand that you are narcissistic and don't think something exists if you've never heard of it......but this is a common stereotype of black people. Do a little research. Ask your black friend. 

And again.....you aren't seeing anyone being offended here. I'm not offended. Therefore, you being offended here isn't warranted.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Been there done that. Gave Koolaid to a friend who can't drink sodas. Imagine that...and she wasn't offended.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


So according to liberal PC, blacks are not permitted to drink Kool-Aid. Talk about Kool-Aid drinkers.  Why is it only Media Matters caught the "racist comment" and no one else, especially Harris Faulkner?

We know why.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Nope. Black PEOPLE  can and do drink Koolaid. So do white people. 

I can sure you, Harris caught the comment. Whether or not she took it as a racial stereotype at that moment is left to speculation. But....she clearly thought it was an odd question.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 29, 2015)

Kool-Aid will have to come up with a new flavor. How about Black Thugberry?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Look at how easily those little harmless lies just fly from your fingertips.


----------



## Boss (Nov 29, 2015)

Has anyone noticed how mostly white liberals are taking advantage of this to post their memes stereotyping black people? It's like when they get a chance to drop the "N" word... they get absolutely giddy about it. You see, no one else is allowed to say it but if a liberal is on his self-righteous soapbox, he can spew that word all day long and think he's appearing courageous and forward-thinking. Just put the word in someone else's mouth and it makes it all okay. This is the same deal... it gives the little "closet racist" liberals a chance to get their prejudices out of their system with the little fried chicken and watermelon memes aimed at the right. 

I think it's disgusting myself. Black people need to realize, these "guilty white liberals" are NOT your friend. They are the most insidious racists of all. At least the sheet wearers and cross burners let you know their true racist sentiments. These racists hide behind their self-righteousness and pretend they are standing up for the blacks when they has just as soon spit on you as to look at you.


----------



## Swagger (Nov 29, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good gawd, what a stretch. I thank Lakooka has been in the hooch



You mean fire water, surely?


----------



## Swagger (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



What an ugly comment.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 29, 2015)

Boss said:


> Has anyone noticed how mostly white liberals are taking advantage of this to post their memes stereotyping black people? It's like when they get a chance to drop the "N" word... they get absolutely giddy about it. You see, no one else is allowed to say it but if a liberal is on his self-righteous soapbox, he can spew that word all day long and think he's appearing courageous and forward-thinking. Just put the word in someone else's mouth and it makes it all okay. This is the same deal... it gives the little "closet racist" liberals a chance to get their prejudices out of their system with the little fried chicken and watermelon memes aimed at the right.
> 
> I think it's disgusting myself. Black people need to realize, these "guilty white liberals" are NOT your friend. They are the most insidious racists of all. At least the sheet wearers and cross burners let you know their true racist sentiments. These racists hide behind their self-righteousness and pretend they are standing up for the blacks when they has just as soon spit on you as to look at you.



People really need to just quit telling others which words annoy them. Just gonna hear it more thereafter now that people know it upsets you.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Truth hurts apparently.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> It's a so called stereotype Iv'e never heard of until it was made up for this recent "outrage"


Yep.

And nice use of the quotes around "outrage".  Very appropriate.
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Swagger said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Oh no! Did I offend you?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



How would you know?


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

Y'know, I hear black people eat french fries.

Just saying.
.


----------



## Swagger (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No. You were just needlessly childish.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Swagger said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



She lied. It's obvious.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I wonder if Crystal Light is PC approved since it is sugar free?


----------



## Swagger (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Then you'll have no difficulty proving it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> I wonder if Crystal Light is PC approved since it is sugar free?


We'll need to find out if black people drink it.

No doubt the PC Police have that information.
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Swagger said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Don't have to. It's obvious.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Wow. That's original. Only a half dozen people in this thread have asked if this drink or that drink is racist. You are on the cutting edge of humor commentary.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 29, 2015)

I've heard Kool Aid used in black stereotypes before, but I don't think that was Kilmeade's intent. I think he's just a dopey guy who asked a dopey question. I love Doocey's reaction. He's giving him an "Are you retarded?" look.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Precisely, it was an odd question, which Brian is famous for, it wasn't a racist comment nor did Harrris take it that way.   Media Maters has an agenda.  Why do you find every word coming from a conservative as being racist?  Seems liberals in general have an agenda too.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



If you read this thread, you will find that I have not accused Kilmeade of saying that with ill intent. 

You are accusing me of doing something which I have not done. 

Neither of us knows how Harris took it though, do we?


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 29, 2015)

Does anyone SERIOUSLY! believe he asked the question in order to make some sort of 'racial' statement?
I mean REALLY!
He's going to ruin his career to do that?
Some of you LIB assholes REALLY need to give your stupid heads a shake.
 Media Matters is fucking radical Liberal scum.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Does anyone SERIOUSLY! believe he asked the question in order to make some sort of 'racial' statement?
> I mean REALLY!
> He's going to ruin his career to do that?
> Some of you LIB assholes REALLY need to give your stupid heads a shake.
> Media Matters is fucking radical Liberal scum.



No way of knowing.

Something tells me that you have heard of this stereotype before though. Am I right?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> you read this thread, you will find that I have not accused Kilmeade of saying that with ill intent.
> 
> You are accusing me of doing something which I have not done.
> 
> Neither of us knows how Harris took it though, do we?


  Sure.  Of course you haven't.  Still you keep defending Media Matters conclusion.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Does anyone SERIOUSLY! believe he asked the question in order to make some sort of 'racial' statement?


Sure.

When a person is hyper-sensitive to absolutely any opportunity to scream "racism", no matter how much of a stretch it is, you'll believe anything.

It's possible that they literally believe this.
.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone SERIOUSLY! believe he asked the question in order to make some sort of 'racial' statement?
> ...


Your life would suggest that that is your personal motto, dumbass.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > you read this thread, you will find that I have not accused Kilmeade of saying that with ill intent.
> ...



I'm not defending anything. You are having trouble reading.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



When it comes to what others are thinking? I tend to go with that unless I'm certain. I'm careful that way.


----------



## Swagger (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No, it isn't, because you can't prove it. That's the only thing that's "obvious" here, Lone.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Swagger said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Oh gee! I've really made Swagger sad. Let me make amends. 

It is obvious TO ME that she was lying. Her story was way too convenient to be believable BY ME. 

Feel better?


----------



## Swagger (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



At last, we get the truth. Was that too difficult?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> When it comes to what others are thinking? I tend to go with that unless I'm certain. I'm careful that way.





LoneLaugher said:


> It is obvious TO ME that she was lying. Her story was way too convenient to be believable BY ME.



Lol, bullshit.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

Swagger said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...


Honesty is always difficult for libtards. It is a foreign language to them.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to what others are thinking? I tend to go with that unless I'm certain. I'm careful that way.
> ...



I'm certain she was lying. 100% consistent. Dummy.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Have you made your daily declarative statement of crazy yet?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Swagger said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



You sure taught me a lesson.


----------



## Boss (Nov 29, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone noticed how mostly white liberals are taking advantage of this to post their memes stereotyping black people? It's like when they get a chance to drop the "N" word... they get absolutely giddy about it. You see, no one else is allowed to say it but if a liberal is on his self-righteous soapbox, he can spew that word all day long and think he's appearing courageous and forward-thinking. Just put the word in someone else's mouth and it makes it all okay. This is the same deal... it gives the little "closet racist" liberals a chance to get their prejudices out of their system with the little fried chicken and watermelon memes aimed at the right.
> ...



I don't get upset over what closet racist white liberals say. I just wanted to point out how they create these scenarios where they can display their bigoted stereotypes like the racist scumbuckets they are. Black folks need to wake up and smell the coffee. These people are despicable.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 29, 2015)

Don't have to like everybody do we? Can't we all agree, some black people are n!ggers, but not every n!gger is black? Are black n!ggers with ugly gold grill teeth, goofy expressions, and dayglow pimp attire perfectly deserving of the word, just as there are white examples. Come up with a more powerful word and maybe it'll catch on. Until then, sometimes n!gger works best.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> It is precisely the vagueness of shit like this shit that gives some of yo freaks cover.
> 
> When you aren't invested in dividing by race or culture.....none of this presents a problem. No handbook of stereotypes is needed.



Kool aid is not a racist stereotype.

It is stereotype of blind following, but that was obviously NOT the intention of Brian in this incident.

It is his part of his job to ask silly off the wall questions for humor's sake.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > It is precisely the vagueness of shit like this shit that gives some of yo freaks cover.
> ...



You are wrong. Drinking copious amounts of Koolaid is, in fact, a stereotype regarding black people. 

Do a little research.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I thought that was malt liquor.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No, it's not.

Plenty of people don't drink soda.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> It is stereotype of blind following, but that was obviously NOT the intention of Brian in this incident.


Doesn't matter. 

White people need to be aware of every last possible stereotype that might offend the PC Police.  Please note:  It doesn't actually have to offend black people, all that matters is that the PC Police SAY that it does or might or could.

Once you have compiled a list of potential stereotypes, please submit it to the PC Police for review and approval.

Please keep this list with you at all times, and refer to it before you say, uh, anything.  To anyone.  Ever.

You will comply, or there will be "consequences".
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



You've convinced me. Not.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I've spent years online discussing race and supposedly racism with you libs, and this is the first time I have heard of Kool Aid being a racist stereotype.

You are wrong.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > It is stereotype of blind following, but that was obviously NOT the intention of Brian in this incident.
> ...



You poor baby!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Have you done any research on it? Or...are you simply displaying your deep narcissistic tendencies? 

It's common enough to have lots of people discussing it all over the Internet for years. You missed it. Forgive yourself.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Of course not. It is useful to you to believe this as it supports your belief system of Fox and White America as a whole being Racist and Evul.

THat is why you "know" this to be true.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Well, you are the one making the claim, so it should be easy enough for you to link to some proof of this, that predates this incident.

Link please.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Listen, dummy. I think she lied. It's that simple.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If I do....all you admit that it is a stereotype and that you do not know everything when it comes to race in this nation?


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I just wanted to point out that you are an asshole for calling her a liar for no good reason.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Here you go. One minute to find this. I didn't wait for your reply....as I didn't think you'd honor it anyway. 

Black History Month Kool-Aid Sale - Sociological Images

https://www.quora.com/Watermelon-fr...se-stereotypes-of-African-Americans-come-from

What's this Kool Aid thing with black people?


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




I do not claim to know everything when it comes to race in this nation.

But if I have not heard of this supposed stereotype until now, it is either a small regional thing, or a recent development.

And far more likely, complete bullshit.


Which none of you libs have done anything to support.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Here you go. One minute to find this. I didn't wait for your reply....as I didn't think you'd honor it anyway.
> 
> Black History Month Kool-Aid Sale - Sociological Images
> 
> ...





*"What's this Kool Aid thing with black people?*

I have a very good sense of humor, and I know it must be some kind of racial stereotype- but why Kool Aid??? What's the association? Ever since Obama has become a national figure, I've been seeing all kinds of remarks about blacks drinking Kool Aid- what's this all about?
Update: I'm not offended by it, it's just that I've never heard it before now. People should consume whatever beverages they please!"




As stated before, Kool Aid can be used as a stereotype of blind following.

That is why, since Obama, that that stereotype has been used with blacks in regard with Obama. Considering the 95% black vote he got, with good reason.

BUt it is not a race thing.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Look up. I just provided you with a minute's worth of research.....free of charge. 

Now.....spend two seconds reading it and an hour trying to shoot it down as not proof of anything.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go. One minute to find this. I didn't wait for your reply....as I didn't think you'd honor it anyway.
> ...



Read all of the links, please. I thought you'd spend two seconds....not just one. 

You predictable nutbag, ya.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Narcissism. It's a blast.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




When you assume someone lied for no good reason and attack them for no good reason, you are being rude.

Her story was completely believable. She had a black guest who did not drink soda and offered her Kool Aid.

For you to find that suspicious is not credible.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I did read them.

The sale did not strike me as racist as just an extremely lame way to "celebrate" a holiday.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes. I was being rude. I fully admit it. I still think she lied. Her story wasn't believable to me. It is what it is.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Why was there a blog post on it? What was the author saying about the store using Koolaid as a sales promo? Was it before the Kilmeade incident? 

Admit that you wet wrong. Be a fucking man.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You are using that word incorrectly.

It is not narcissism for me to be aware of the society I am a part of and to be familiar with my native language. 

I have been aware of the stereotypes of Watermelon and Fried Chicken since I was a child. 

Kool Aid? Since yesterday.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Her story is completely believable. I have often had guests who do not drink soda. I offered them other drinks. The only reason I did not offer them Kool Aid is because I don't keep in on hand.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Because someone thought it was a lame way to recognize black history month?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Please......I think she made it up. That's it. 

Move on to your admitting that koolaid has been a black stereotype for many, many years. 

I'll wait.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are being a dishonest person again. Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




I don't believe that you think she lied. 

I think you are just saying that to avoid a truth you don't like.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 29, 2015)

The look on Doocy's face is classic when Kilmeade asks Faulkner if she makes Kool-Aid.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Because your telepathic skill are just that good, right?

You are a fucking liar, I do know that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 29, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Don't have to like everybody do we? Can't we all agree, some black people are n!ggers, but not every n!gger is black? Are black n!ggers with ugly gold grill teeth, goofy expressions, and dayglow pimp attire perfectly deserving of the word, just as there are white examples. Come up with a more powerful word and maybe it'll catch on. Until then, sometimes n!gger works best.


I just think using the word n!gger is rude. By itself, it is just a Southern accented version of the word 'negro', which came from the Spanish and Portugese slave trading ships.

But in polite company I defer to the tastes of those I am with; if it is a preacher I dont say 'fuck' often, hardly at all. IF I am with a black person, I almost never say 'n!gger'.  I was raised to be polite.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Trust me. I think she made it up entirely.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Point out a single lie I've told on these forums. You cannot. 

I've lied many, many times IRL. Can't even count the number.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Seriously what is up with this contrived bullshit?

A "stereotype" means something that is common knowledge.  If you just now in the moment make up a word or a setting and nobody knows what it means -- it won't work as a slur or stereotype.  Foreknowledge is crucial.

If we have to go to Google to find out that something is (allegedly) a slur or stereotype, _then obviously it isn't one.  _You don't have to Google things in common knowledge.

*ster·e·o·type*
ˈsterēəˌtīp/
_noun_
noun: *stereotype*; plural noun: *stereotypes
1*.
a widely held but fixed and oversimplified image or idea of a particular type of person or thing.​
I've never heard of this one before this thread.  Lots of posters here (including black ones) haven't either.  In fact even in the OP's MediaMatters link, the comments on that page show that it's unknown to many of _*them *_as well.  That is just not the stuff of successful stereotype.

Now maybe as someone suggested above it may be some regional or esoteric thing, and maybe additionally Brian Kilmeade is familiar with that obscure reference, but it doesn't seem that many people are.  If he's tossing a slur on the basis of being aware of that esoteria, then he also needs his target -- and the audience -- to know the reference as well.

The crucial term in the definition above is "widely held".   This just does not qualify.

It was a bizarre question to put out, but this idea of Kool Aid as racial slur is reeeeeeally a stretch.  Sorry, I gotta call "bullshit" on the idea.  There is no _there_ here.

I'm all for sensitivity when it's warranted, but we can't just make it up.  Let's keep it real.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Sorry. You didn't know of it. But that doesn't mean it hasn't existed as a stereotype for years. It has.

And look. No outrage. Isn't it cool?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



But it's not just me.  I could have missed it, but all these other posters, including black ones, including commenters on the MediaMatters site?  That's not a stereotype.  If you have to Google it, that's an obscurity.

I've never offered Kool Aid to anyone but that's only because I can't imagine actually drinking that shit and have never owned any.  But if I did, it never in a million years would have occurred to me to filter the offer through the lens of what color my guest was.  

All of which actually makes Brian Kilmead's question sound even _*more*_ bizarre.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



OK. One more try.

I know of it. Have known of it for years.

Now...am I lying to you? Or...am I someone who you think makes up stereotypes willy nilly so I can comment on them if a famous person happens to utter what I've made up? Do you think Lahkota just decided that this was a stereotype after learning of Klmeades comment?

The fact is that enough people have heard of this stereotype for you to just concede that it exists...even if you....as well as many others....haven't heard of it.

I suggested that people spend a few minutes researching the matter. If you do, you'll see that it has been 'a thing" for a long time.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Here is another link to a discussion on the matter from 5 years ago.

It's not new.

Where does the stereotype that black people are obsessed with Kool-Aid comefrom? - Off-Topic Discussion - GameSpot


----------



## Boss (Nov 29, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Don't have to like everybody do we? Can't we all agree, some black people are n!ggers, but not every n!gger is black? Are black n!ggers with ugly gold grill teeth, goofy expressions, and dayglow pimp attire perfectly deserving of the word, just as there are white examples. Come up with a more powerful word and maybe it'll catch on. Until then, sometimes n!gger works best.



I don't think the word is appropriate EVER. It doesn't matter if you're black or white or in what context or who you're talking about... it's not cool. There is always another word you can use. I also think you can complain of something racially offensive without using watermelon and fried chicken memes.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Somehow this is not getting through --- if one has to "research" something -- _then it's not a stereotype.  _
A stereotype has to be commonly known.
This is not.  There's a vast difference between an obscure factoid you can find in Google, and a commonly-known idiom.

You can't insult someone using an obscurity.  You need your target to understand the same obscurity, plus any bystanders you're appealing to.  Kilmeade apparently either asked a clumsy question that had to do with nothing, or he attempted a clumsy racial slur that few people would even get.  From the looks on the faces in the video it doesn't look like _anybody _got it as such.


----------



## Boss (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> OK. One more try.
> 
> I know of it. Have known of it for years.
> 
> ...



This is nothing more than clowns like you trying to denigrate the right over superficial nonsense.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Boss said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > OK. One more try.
> ...



Yeah? Who am I denigrating?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well then. That's it. You haven't heard of it.....so it doesn't exist. Got it.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 29, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*
> 
> A "Fox & Friends" segment on peach cobbler appeared to get uncomfortably tense when anchor Brian Kilmeade asked co-host Harris Faulkner if she serves Kool-Aid with her meals.
> 
> ...




*I watch "Fox and Fuck-Ups" occasionally and they never fail to show me how they can dumb things down so far you need a 12" downhole drill bit and 1000 feet of wireline to get to their level.   *


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No, and we already went through this -- it's not that >I< never heard of it -- it's that *few* people have.  It's a matter of degree.  Again, look at the comments even on the MediaMatters site from the OP link, as well as numerous posters here.

I'm sure if we looked hard enough we could find evidence that cracking one's knuckles is offensive to Polish Zoroastrian lefthanded pet owners, but that doesn't make it a "thing".


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



If no one was offended  by this so called racist comment then why was it even mentioned in the first place?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ...
> 
> But it's not just me.  I could have missed it, but all these other posters, including black ones, including commenters* [sic]* on the MediaMatters site?  That's not a stereotype.  If you have to Google it, that's an obscurity.
> 
> ...




Too pretentious for Kool Aid? Even as a kid? Judging by your posts on this site, you seem to have developed a taste for the political flavor.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Do you believe me when I tell you that I have known for a long time that a taste for Koolaid is a black stereotype? Straight up yes or no answer.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No I do not

No one I know has ever thought mentioning Kool Aid was a racial slur


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



As I have said several times.....Harris may or may not have been offended at the time. She was clearly confused by the question. If nobody asks her about it on air....we will never know.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's awesome. Thanks. I wasn't asking you, though. Was I?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Someone was offended or else the comment would have been forgotten as it should have

Just more liberals looking for reasons to be butt hurt


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Of course. That being the case, please....think nothing of it.


----------



## NLT (Nov 29, 2015)

I think everyone needs a Kool Aid pop!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Sorry LL, didn't see this post before.  Of course I have no reason to doubt you, but the question isn't whether you've heard of it or I haven't, but whether it's "widely known" in the general public per the definition.  And from all indications, it isn't.  If it were, there wouldn't be this many people expressing bewilderment at it.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

NLT said:


> I think everyone needs a Kool Aid pop!




Ewww.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I am willing to admit that not as many people know of this stereotype as I would have thought. Are you willing to admit that more people than you would have thought do know about it?


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



i do not trust you.

You distrust makes no sense. Her story is completely believable. Your distrust is also very self serving.

And you are a self admitted jerk.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If you trusted me....I'd have to go get checked out. 

Hmmmm. A self admitted jerk? That's a new one. I'm an asshole. But....only when it's appropriate. You know......like when I meet white supremacists. Especially the ones who won't admit it. 

I certainly hope you continue having a wonderful evening.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Bull.

Her story, ie that she had a guest who couldn't drink soda, was completely believable.

You have not explained your reason that you find her story unbelievable. 

Because your reason is that you don't want to believe it, because it contradicts your pre arrived at conclusions.

Yes, you are an asshole. And you are a poor judge of when it is called for, as demonstrated by you calling someone a liar for claiming to have had a guest that could not drink soda.

For you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Z

Did you read the comment that I made which prompted her to tell me that little story? If you had...you'd know that her story doesn't contradict anything that I have said. That is especially true when you consider that she made it up entirely. 

I wonder if you are willing to admit that you are an asshole as well? Is there an honest bone in that body of yours?


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Her story is far more credible than your doubt.

I am not an asshole. I am a very nice person. I am only rude to people that richly deserve it, like you.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


She has had complications due to a stomach surgery and can't drink carbonated drinks. And she didn't want water. She settled for a bottle of water and one of those single serve Koolaid packets. 

He can believe me or not. But you are right he is upset that his thread went south.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Fail.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



NOpe. Her story is completely credible. No reasonable person would doubt it and only an asshole would accuse her of being a liar.

I am a nice person. ON the rare occasions when libs can behave like civilized people, you can see threads where I am completely polite and civil to them in return.

You? You can only be not an asshole for a little while before your natural character shows itself.

THe only Fail here is yours.


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Of course. Ask anyone here. You are a gem of a guy. Real nice. Nobody would ever think you were an asshole.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


She even keeps single serve Koolaid packets in her desk at work. Shhhhh.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 29, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Of course she does. Who doesn't?


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Or you could be aware of threads where I have be able to engage others who have been polite and returned the favor with pleasure.

But instead you Appeal to the Mob. 

Typical LIb. Why trust your own senses when you can defer to what other people tell you? Especially when it is what you want to hear.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Are the Hawaiian punch,Crush and Flavor Aid packets racist too? Or just Koolaid?


----------



## Correll (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Lots of people do stuff like that. Have you ever worked in an office?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 29, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > It is stereotype of blind following, but that was obviously NOT the intention of Brian in this incident.
> ...


.
Political correctness is unAmerican.  So is Black studies, women's studies, gay studies and any study that scapegoats white people for the purpose of blaming white people for every perceived ill.  It's all part of Critical Theory  a scheme thought up by Marxist communists to bring American Society down.
I will never be politically correct.  I won't be needlessly insulting to blacks or Muslims, but I won't kiss their ass either.  I call them as I see them.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


What I think is you are making a big deal out of nothing. Logically, if  you think about it, it doesn't make the  least bit of sense for this guy to say a racial slur to his colleage on national television.  Logically, if you think about it reasonably, which you aren't doing because you want to make this a big issue of racism.  Like most of the general public at large, this guy probably had no idea that Kool-Aid was linked to the black culture in any way. That's the logical conclusion.

I think it is really a bad thing to try to make something racial when it isn't.  It demeans real racial issues. It's like women claiming rape or abuse when there isn't any: it demeans those who have righteous cause to claim rape or abuse.  You are not doing blacks or those who oppose racism any favors with a thread like this.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How the hell does 'women's studies' scapegoat white people?  Most of the 'people' taking women's studies courses are white.  I took both courses in university. Neither one attacked or persecuted whites.  They were informative, like reading biographies of black leaders and literature written by women, which was often left out of general literature courses  or general history courses.

And as you most likely never took such courses, you would not know that neither black studies nor women's studies put whites and/or white men in a bad light just because they are white or men.  In fact, the courses simply covered material that is not typically covered in other courses.  But you are too ignorant to know that as you simply dismiss such courses due to your personal biases.

Your tone and rhetoric clearly indicate bias and anger at anything you don't want to think about or hear.  You make it pretty clear you don't like women and gays, and you don't like anyone who isn't white.  You can scream all you want that isn't true, but your own post makes it quite clear.  Claiming 'women's studies' is against whites?  Seriously?  And how does gay studies, if such a thing even exists, scapegoat white people when the  majority of gay's, especially in the West where such courses would be most prevalent, are white as well?

Women's studies, gay studies---scapegoating white people? Seriously, you do not have any logical or critical thinking skills, only anger and bias.

You need to post this: "It's all part of Critical Theory  a scheme thought up by Marxist communists to bring American Society down." in the conspiracy forum: that's where it belongs.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 29, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You sure dead European white guys weren't brought up by your women's studies professor?  I'll bet the term "sexist" was coined in a women's study classroom.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Such courses are not designed for or directed at changing historical fact or being derogatory toward anyone: they are there to add knowledge.  Period.  You wouldn't know because you never took such courses.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 29, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Taken from a Feminist studies course outline:

*17: Resistance, Alliances, and Coalitions*
WIC: Cherríe Moraga, 449-52
Peggy McIntosh, "White Privilege, Male Privilege," RDR
Blood, Tuttle, and Lakey, "Understanding and Fighting Sexism: A Call to Men," RDR
Bernice Johnson Reagon, "Coalition Politics" RDR
Audre Lorde, "The Masters Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House," RDR
RECOMMENDED WEB PAGES: "How Men Fit In," Third Wave

This is the crap being pushed in a critic of maleness:  by a group of emasculated males no less.


"*About Male Culture...
"It's not only that men have used violence to maintain power and control over women, children and other men. Men have learned to think of power as our ability to dominate and control the world, the people around us, and our own unruly emotions...we learn that to be a man means having some sort of power and control. Most men are not violent, but most of us feel we have to perform and be on top at least somewhere in our lives." - Michael Kaufman, Cracking the Armour*

Would a White  Studies Or Men's Studies course be accepted on any liberal University you knew of?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I had never heard of it, so there is no number of people I thought would have known about it.  I'm willing to admit it's an obscurity, but I've already noted that.  But yes it does seem to exist, however obscure.  

Regardless whether Kilmeade meant that implication or not, his question was just bizarre.  Watching him before he speaks that line he's obviously feeling far out of place and it looks like he just blurted something out to justify his presence on camera, and when he did it just sounded really stupid, whether a stereotype or not.  But my impression of their impressions is that they just thought it was a non sequitur out of left field -- I didn't get the sense that anybody thought it was a slur.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Oh hell no.  He's an asshole.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 30, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



If it is men teaching this course, that speaks volumes.  Volumes about men who are not emasculated, as you say, but men who have open minds and are looking at society and history from a broader view point.

Why would any thinking person simply defend and totally agree with someone else because they are the same sex, same nationality, same religion, same political party, etc.?  Why would anyone simply support someone because they are like themselves in one way or another? I travel and have lived around the world. I learned very early on, like 35 years ago, that just because someone is an American and we are both overseas, that doesn't mean we are fast friends and I want to spend my time with him or her.  People are individuals.

Ideas, perspectives, knowledge, thoughts, impressions, understandings: these are individual, not group think. I'm not going to be defensive in every instance about all women. I'm not going to be defensive and in agreement in every instance with people who are liberals or progressives.  I am not going to be defensive and in agreement in every instance with white people.  And so on.  Can you get the point? To do so would be an indication of a mind that is not thinking, that has a narrow perspective, that does not see the world from a broad and open minded perspective, a personal and individual perspective.

As far as women's, gay's, African American's, communism's, or any other idea or perspective: whatever their specific perspective, they do not influence a thinking person in any direction except as that thinking person wants to go. These are college courses, not brain washing experiences. A thinking individual uses critical thinking skills and determines to what extent the 'knowledge' being disseminated is valid or not, is biased or not.  If you are intelligent enough to get into a university, where such courses are taught, you should be intelligent enough to think for yourself. And you should be, which you average guy are clearly not, be able to think in terms other than assumptions, stereotyping and sweeping generalizations, especially about courses you have never taken.

Generally, such courses are meant to make people think, not to brain wash them. To make them look at new perspectives and to disseminate information which is not covered in other courses.  If you were a true thinking man, you'd be able to discern that instead of being reactionary and making thoughtless conclusions about a subject of which you actually have no experience.

The reason 'white studies' or 'men's studies' courses are not seen on university campuses is because they already dominate the entire educational and societal arena in the West.  That's obvious, obvious to anyone with a mind that is focused on awareness of reality and not one with a skewed sense of reality that puts them into an unnecessary position of self defense, as if you are a persecuted minority, which you are not.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm not making a big deal out of it. I'm simply explaining the matter. I've not said that Kilmeade said a racial slur. I've said many times that I do not know what was in his mind at the time. 

And....I'm not trying to do black PEOPLE any favors. Simply setting that record straight with some information.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 30, 2015)

This has got to be one of the all time tempest in a teapot stories.
Amazing the lengths some in the media will go to in order create a controversy.


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Esmeralda, with all due respect, your are kidding yourself. 

White men are defensive because we are constantly being attacked. 

To claim we dominate ignores the last 40 years of cultural development.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

Correll said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...




Funny shit. Us poor, poor white men. It's a wonder that we have survived this long.


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Bullshit. If I was ever rude to you, you deserved it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 30, 2015)

Correll said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


If you think white men are oppressed, then you haven't got a clue what real oppression is.


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




To quote avegguy

"Taken from a Feminist studies course outline:

*17: Resistance, Alliances, and Coalitions*
WIC: Cherríe Moraga, 449-52
Peggy McIntosh, "White Privilege, Male Privilege," RDR
Blood, Tuttle, and Lakey, "Understanding and Fighting Sexism: A Call to Men," RDR
Bernice Johnson Reagon, "Coalition Politics" RDR
Audre Lorde, "The Masters Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House," RDR
RECOMMENDED WEB PAGES: "How Men Fit In," Third Wave

This is the crap being pushed in a critic of maleness: by a group of emasculated males no less.


"*About Male Culture...
"It's not only that men have used violence to maintain power and control over women, children and other men. Men have learned to think of power as our ability to dominate and control the world, the people around us, and our own unruly emotions...we learn that to be a man means having some sort of power and control. Most men are not violent, but most of us feel we have to perform and be on top at least somewhere in our lives." - Michael Kaufman, Cracking the Armour"

*


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



A real man admits his faults.


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




"Audre Lorde, "The Masters Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House," RDR"


Not indoctrination? LOL!


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And I do. Being an asshole is not one of them.

Hell, I even apologized to you ONCE, when I was rude to  you before you were rude to me* that one time*.

Now? FUCK OFF.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 30, 2015)

Correll said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I never meant to derail this thread. If you want to talk about the persecution of white men, start a new thread.  Oh, and if you want a truly serious and thoughtful discussion, put it in the Clean Debate Zone.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I don't because it is nothing to anyone with one whit of sense but to those who are senseless it seems to be a big deal


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You apologized?!!! That's awesome. What a guy!


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*
> 
> A "Fox & Friends" segment on peach cobbler appeared to get uncomfortably tense when anchor Brian Kilmeade asked co-host Harris Faulkner if she serves Kool-Aid with her meals.
> 
> ...


Brian Kilmeade is a dickhead.....so what did you expect?


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



To admit that I was in the wrong to an asshole like you?

Yes, that was very "awesome" of me.


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*
> ...



Part of his job is to be goofy and provide humor.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You apologized because you acted like an asshole. Right?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



In your case, poor white Uncle Tom man.


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I apologized because I was rude to you before you were rude to me, in that one thread. 

Being rude once is hardly worthy of being called an asshole.

You on the other hand, you are constantly rude and constantly dishonest.

That I was honest enough to admit that I was in the wrong, even to a POS like yourself, speaks volumes about what type of person I am.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I don't know about PC being "un-American", but it's clear these people have found a way to use our own freedoms against us.
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You seem to think that you were rude only once. Therefore, you are not an asshole. Is that it?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



How has freedom been used against you, specifically? When have you been prevented from saying anything they you want to say?


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 30, 2015)

So fucking silly.

Obviously many of us...including the newsman in the OP.....weren't aware Kool Aid was a racist stereotype. Liberals...as usual...jump all over it.

So in short....racist stereotype that was dying off. And libs....desperate to keep it alive. Go figure.

Racism CAN AND WILL die off....if liberals let it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So fucking silly.
> 
> Obviously many of us...including the newsman in the OP.....weren't aware Kool Aid was a racist stereotype. Liberals...as usual...jump all over it.
> 
> ...



I know this. When I am ready to remove the shackles of racism that bind me....I'm going to ask Bucky for advice. He's clearly figured out how not to be racist.


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




I was clear about what I said. 

Repeating asking moronic questions is one of your little asshole games, so shove it up your ass.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So fucking silly.
> 
> *Obviously many of us...including the newsman in the OP.....weren't aware Kool Aid was a racist stereotype. Liberals...as usual...jump all over it.*
> 
> ...




Nailed it.  Bravo.

They won't let racism die off, of course, because it's too valuable to them politically.

But we'll see if the momentum against their dishonesty will continue to build.
.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So fucking silly.
> ...



Mac and Bucky. Two reasonable and intelligent people who have been forced to become bigots by liberal intolerance of bigotry. I see the beginning of a great relationship.


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 30, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Harris Faulkner is hot.
> ...



*One thing about Fux News, no matter what color you are, you better be showing some tits, cause old white men, regardless gotta have some mellons to swallow along with the bs Fux news put out....*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 30, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



MSNBC has some real boobs


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Mac made a real point. 

And as usual for you, all you provide is moronic asshole-ness.


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Stop it, you're going to make me start paying for cable again.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I call my kids lil' ******* all the time. What's the problem?


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


My little stalker friend's specialty is catty/snarky comments on the fringe.  *Very* little substance, *lots* of games.

That's why I put him on ignore a couple of years ago, yet he still keeps posting to/about me.  Unfortunately, I can see his posts when he's quoted.  I do wish the site would change that.

Why do you suppose he keeps posting to/about me, years after he knows I put him on ignore?
.


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



IMO, this is his game.

*"Proof by assertion*, sometimes informally referred to as *proof by repeated assertion*, is an informal fallacy in which a proposition is repeatedly restated regardless of contradiction.[1] Sometimes, this may be repeated until challenges dry up, at which point it is asserted as fact due to its not being contradicted (_argumentum ad nauseam_)"


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 30, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Could be conservative women are just way hotter. That chic on Fox is hot !!


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 30, 2015)

The only association I have with the words 'Kool Aid' is from the Jim Jones tragedy and from drinking it as a kid.
After that to "drink the Kool Aid" (actually it wasn't Kool Aid it was a similar dry crystal powder used to make a drink) meant to go along with other 'sheeple' and do what they did in spite of knowing what you were doing was stupid/dangerous/wrong headed.
The stupid LIBs have been 'drinking Obama's Kool Aid' for so long they are addicted to it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> The only association I have with the words 'Kool Aid' is from the Jim Jones tragedy and from drinking it as a kid.


Yep!
.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2015)

Correll said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


If his job description  includes pissing people off with his stupid jokes,  then he earns his pay.


----------



## jillian (Nov 30, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



bigot much? 

aren't you embarrassed?


----------



## jillian (Nov 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > The only association I have with the words 'Kool Aid' is from the Jim Jones tragedy and from drinking it as a kid.
> ...



that's like funny... almost.


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 30, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Ya
I figured you for someone who would call his children *******. I'm sure that is a real self-esteem' booster.
 But they are going to called called that by all their friends and family all their lives so who fucking cares right?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Up the dosage....


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 30, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Post 365
What do you think he calls his children?
Fucking CHIRP!


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

jillian said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


"Like" nothing.

No one is trying to be funny.

You folks really don't see this, you're too consumed by your PC.
.


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 30, 2015)

Post 365
CHIRP!


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 30, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So fucking silly.
> 
> Obviously many of us...including the newsman in the OP.....weren't aware Kool Aid was a racist stereotype. Liberals...as usual...jump all over it.
> 
> ...


They won't. They need victims to champion...even if they are made up victims.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Jillian is just in her usual 'just sucked a bag of lemons' mode.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Nailed it like a two by four.  Can't say it any better than that.

Really the only reason the guy's comment stands out is that it's a bizarre non sequitur completely out of left field.  If it "reminds him of summer" he's got some strange summers.  Looks like he was just desperately looking for something to say almost as if he gets paid more if he speaks, like an actor, and that's all he could come up with.


----------



## NLT (Nov 30, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> .


Jillian is just in her usual 'just sucked a bag of lemons' mode.[/QUOTE]
Jillian is a JAP. Japs dont suck except for diamonds and furs.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Lol, few things are as amusing as leftwing wack-jobs doing a circle jerk.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 30, 2015)

Brian Kilmeade wasn't trying to be racist - he's just too dumb to know any better.  However, even Goofy Doocy was flabbergasted as he tried to process Brian's question.  Innocent - but funny.  Harris Faulker certainly got the drift.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Brian Kilmeade wasn't trying to be racist - he's just too dumb to know any better.  However, even Goofy Doocy was flabbergasted as he tried to process Brian's question.  Innocent - but funny.  Harris Faulker certainly got the drift.


Too dumb to know what? No one has established any proof that drinking Kool Aid is either racist or exclusively associated with the black community.

This is just more libtard race card bullshit.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Kilmeade wasn't trying to be racist - he's just too dumb to know any better.  However, even Goofy Doocy was flabbergasted as he tried to process Brian's question.  Innocent - but funny.  Harris Faulker certainly got the drift.
> ...



Duh, it's all in the context, sparky.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



If reading is fun-duh-mental...... ignorance is bliss.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You should know, jack ass.

Some more libtard bullshit just like yours, ass wipe.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



No, it isnt. Either make your points or shut the fuck up, twit.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...






Read much?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*
> 
> A "Fox & Friends" segment on peach cobbler appeared to get uncomfortably tense when anchor Brian Kilmeade asked co-host Harris Faulkner if she serves Kool-Aid with her meals.
> 
> ...


That was funny as hell! Obviously this guy had to be ignorant of tie in between Black people and Koolaide. What flavor Koolaide did I like? Red!!


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 30, 2015)

NLT said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Jillian is a JAP. Japs dont suck except for diamonds and furs.[/QUOTE]
She's in her 'riding the cotton pony for three weeks a month mode'.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*
> ...



Do you snort it straight from the can?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Its a drink mix like Tang. I know you didnt snort Tang did you?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Harris Faulkner appeared shocked by the seemingly racially-loaded question.*
> ...




HAR HAR HAR

I'll bet money that out of all the recipe shows they've ever done not ONE person was asked about Kool Aid. Tis cute when you act like its other peoples fault for Kilmeades buffoonery


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Probably not -- I thought Kool Aid died in the '60s.  I vaguely remember it but nobody liked it and we all moved on.
Maybe it's a regional thing.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2015)

NLT said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


The big nosed kind...or the kind that can be blind-folded with dental -floss?


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 30, 2015)

Now, Tang, I've heard associated with astronauts.

That said, I've done a poll of my circles and apparently there /is/ a racial connotation to koolaid.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Now, Tang, I've heard associated with astronauts.
> 
> That said, I've done a poll of my circles and apparently there /is/ a racial connotation to koolaid.  Learn something new every day.


Just remember. ...everything  is racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

*Tang*

Ingredients: Sugar, Fructose, Citric Acid, Calcium Phosphate, Contains Less than 2% of Orange Juice Solids, Natural Flavor, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin E Acetate, Niacinamide, Vitamin B6, Vitamin A Palmitate, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Beta Carotene, Maltodextrin, Sucralose, Acesulfame Potassium, and Neotame (Sweeteners) Guar and Xanthan Gums (Provide Body) Artificial Color, Yellow 5, Yellow 6, BHA (to Help Protect Flavor).


*Kool Aid
*
Ingredients: Sugar, Fructose, Citric Acid (Provides Tartness), Calcium Phosphate (Prevents Caking), Red 40, Artificial Flavor, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Titanium Dioxide (For Color), Natural Flavor, Blue 1, BHA (Preserves Freshness)


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Now, Tang, I've heard associated with astronauts.
> 
> That said, I've done a poll of my circles and apparently there /is/ a racial connotation to koolaid.  Learn something new every day.



Yeah just only for the last 60 years so its still hasnt gotten around.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

now mentioning kool aid is racist.  I drank it my entire life.  First I've ever heard of this one.  holy crap to the insensitivity of a question in a normal environment.  WOW, just WOW.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 30, 2015)

I was discussing this with my husband and made the comment that I guess we should just stop talking to PC people... he called me a racist.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Now, Tang, I've heard associated with astronauts.
> ...



Apparently not.  Most of us seem to have never heard of it.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Nope. Lots of Black people still love Kool Aid. I grew up on it in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...




Wow, maybe because its not directed toward you.  Remember that the next time blacks bring up something you didnt know about and instead of dismissing it maybe...you just didnt know it was a problem.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> now mentioning kool aid is racist.  I drank it my entire life.  First I've ever heard of this one.  holy crap to the insensitivity of a question in a normal environment.  WOW, just WOW.



I also drank Kool-Aid most of my life.  Kool-Aid is no more racist than fried chicken or watermelon - it's all in the context.  Imagine the poor guy below:


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > now mentioning kool aid is racist.  I drank it my entire life.  First I've ever heard of this one.  holy crap to the insensitivity of a question in a normal environment.  WOW, just WOW.
> ...


which is what?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



We all grew up on Kool Aid, there was never anything black about it, like say fried chicken, chitlins or watermelon


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > now mentioning kool aid is racist.  I drank it my entire life.  First I've ever heard of this one.  holy crap to the insensitivity of a question in a normal environment.  WOW, just WOW.
> ...




Its funny that that stereotype has been around for decades and yet whites dont think its racist because by golly they never heard about it.  So Voila!  

This is like police abuse in black neighoborhoods.  Instead of saying they never heard of it they determine it cant be true because they havent heard of it lol


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



As I've noted backthread, in order for something to be a stereotype, it has to be widely known.  If we have to go Google it, it's not widely known.   'Widely known' is something we _don't_ need to Google.

That isn't a value judgment; it's simply the way it works.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> now mentioning kool aid is racist.  I drank it my entire life.  First I've ever heard of this one.  holy crap to the insensitivity of a question in a normal environment.  WOW, just WOW.


Yep.  Nice to see people laughing at this and not cowering.

PC is in erosion, and it's about fucking time.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Black people make it better and we have jokes about it. I distinctly remember some white kids stating to me that Black people's Kool Aid was better tasting than white peoples.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> As I've noted backthread, in order for something to be a stereotype, it has to be widely known.  If we have to go Google it, it's not widely known.


Bingo.
.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So something isnt widely known because YOU dont know about it LOL!!!!!!  Thats not how this works...thats not how any of this works.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > As I've noted backthread, in order for something to be a stereotype, it has to be widely known.  If we have to go Google it, it's not widely known.
> ...




LOL!!!!  So unless Mac and Pogo knows about something is the bar?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


so was that a black thing in the black neighborhoods since the whites haven't heard of it before?  Why, I know about chicken, chitlins and watermelon, how would that one not make the list of things whites have heard of?

I even know of Malt liquor


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Its funny that that stereotype has been around for decades and yet whites dont think its racist because by golly they never heard about it.  So Voila!
> 
> This is like police abuse in black neighoborhoods.  Instead of saying they never heard of it they determine it cant be true because they havent heard of it lol


Maybe you guys should put some kind of database of potential insults for blacks on-line which would inform the general public. We know about some words, but there seems to be a lot more to offend the wilting flowers of blackness who suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous microaggressions.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


ooooooookayyyyy?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You're trying awfully hard.

Good.
.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LOL!  Um, yeah, sure. 

I remember the fights in the cafeteria at Stevenson High School in the Bronx in 1975 between the Black Spades and a rival gang over which flavor Kool Aid to serve at lunch


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Meathead said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny that that stereotype has been around for decades and yet whites dont think its racist because by golly they never heard about it.  So Voila!
> ...


Like a well known kid's drink.  Holy crap.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I dont understand this question.



> Why, I know about chicken, chitlins and watermelon, how would that one not make the list of things whites have heard of?



IDK, but that doesnt mean shit tho.  When someone else comes in and tells you they never heard of chitlins being a stereotype does that mean its ceases to be one?  LMMFAO


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> now mentioning kool aid is racist.  I drank it my entire life.  First I've ever heard of this one.  holy crap to the insensitivity of a question in a normal environment.  WOW, just WOW.



No. Mentioning Koolaid is not racist.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Sigh -- we did this before too.  It's not about "me"-singular.  There's a whole lot of posters here who have never heard of this stereotype, and if you check the MediaMatters article in the OP, there's more in there.  It's just not a widely known thing.  Whether you personally know about it is not the point -- it's the general public.

If somebody has tried to sell Kool Aid as a racial stereotype, they just haven't done a good job of marketing.  That's all this is.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


how does it work then?  I'm sorry, but I'm not naive, this is purely a reach at something.  Not sure what, but holy crap, what a fkn joke.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey PC Police:

We're now laughing at you.
.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > now mentioning kool aid is racist.  I drank it my entire life.  First I've ever heard of this one.  holy crap to the insensitivity of a question in a normal environment.  WOW, just WOW.
> ...


must be, got a thread started up in the OP here saying it is.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Meathead said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny that that stereotype has been around for decades and yet whites dont think its racist because by golly they never heard about it.  So Voila!
> ...




Why?  You wouldnt read it anyway because it doesnt affect you.  Maybe instead of creating a database you like, paid attention for the last 60 years to society.

Those Obama Bucks have been posted on this site so many times you cant even begin to tell me you never saw it.  Or even better, you saw it and didnt know why kool aid was next to watermelon and your deductive reasoning didnt kick in.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 30, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So what beverage did poor blacks wash down all that fried chicken, chitlins, and watermelon with?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Thats not what widely known means.  And whether you know about it or not doesnt affect the state of anything.  Things dont disappear based on your knowledge of it or your penis would be gone.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Watermelon, fried chicken, malt liquor we knew about, But KOOL-AID?!

FFS!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Nope. You haven't understood the discussion.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > now mentioning kool aid is racist.  I drank it my entire life.  First I've ever heard of this one.  holy crap to the insensitivity of a question in a normal environment.  WOW, just WOW.
> ...


As always context is important. If the guy was trying to be funny and knew about the connection then it was racial micro aggression depending on how the Black person feels about it.. (This ought to get someone upset!)


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


sure I do kool aid is now racist.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 30, 2015)

Maybe this will help some of you who seem to have great difficulty processing this thread:

Stereotypes and generalizations about African Americans and their culture have evolved within American society dating back to the colonial years of settlement, particularly after slavery became a racial institution that was heritable. The early blackfaceminstrel shows of the 19th century portrayed blacks as joyous, naive, superstitious, ignorant, and musically inclined—characteristics related to the way slaveholders in earlier years believed them to be.

Such scholars as Patricia A. Turner note "stereotyping objects in popular culture that depict blacks as servile, primitive, or simpleminded and explains how the subtle influences of such seemingly harmless images reinforce anti-black attitudes".[1] As with every other identifiable group, stereotypes continue today. African Americans are often portrayed as violent, lazy and very religious. *They also are portrayed as having a love of fried chicken, watermelon, corn bread, Kool-Aid, waffles, sweet tea, and grape drink.*

More: Stereotypes of African Americans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Who know bout dat "purple drank"?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Maybe this will help some of you who seem to have great difficulty processing this thread:
> 
> Stereotypes and generalizations about African Americans and their culture have evolved within American society dating back to the colonial years of settlement, particularly after slavery became a racial institution that was heritable. The early blackfaceminstrel shows of the 19th century portrayed blacks as joyous, naive, superstitious, ignorant, and musically inclined—characteristics related to the way slaveholders in earlier years believed them to be.
> 
> ...


Radar O'Reilly loved grape nehi pop. He was white.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

So you're telling me that after 7 years whenever this image would show up on the message board






Ya'll were saying to yourself: "Ok, I get the fried chicken and watermelon but what on earth could they mean with the Kool Aid man being there?  I mean, the rest is clearly racist stereotyping but the Kool Aid is throwing me off.  What does it all mean?"

Sell that to someone else


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



That doesn't make any sense.

Look at it this way -- if Kilmeade -- who I understand has a long history of saying weird shit -- had said, "do you serve it with fried chicken and watermelon? They remind me of summer" --- you wouldn't have _anybody _here claiming they never heard of fried chicken and watermelon as racial stereotypes.

But _Kool Aid?_

No, this has to be a regional thing or some kind of inside joke.  A stereotype means *everybody *gets it.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *They also are portrayed as having a love of fried chicken, watermelon, corn bread, Kool-Aid, waffles, sweet tea, and grape drink.*
> 
> More: Stereotypes of African Americans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


From your link:

This page was last modified on *30 November 2015, at 02:43*.
Doubtless by another low life.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Maybe this will help some of you who seem to have great difficulty processing this thread:
> 
> Stereotypes and generalizations about African Americans and their culture have evolved within American society dating back to the colonial years of settlement, particularly after slavery became a racial institution that was heritable. The early blackfaceminstrel shows of the 19th century portrayed blacks as joyous, naive, superstitious, ignorant, and musically inclined—characteristics related to the way slaveholders in earlier years believed them to be.
> 
> ...


With the exception of koolaid I love all of those things. The only thing white people can make halfway decent on that list is sweet tea and they have to be influenced by Blacks like in the south.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> So you're telling me that after 7 years whenever this image would show up on the message board
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first time I've seen this, you're racist I supposed.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this will help some of you who seem to have great difficulty processing this thread:
> ...



He probably also ate fried chicken, corn bread, and watermelon.  And your point is...?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


exactly


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

What she should have asked him is "Did your mamma make kool aid for you?"


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


I drank Kool-Aid once. It made me want to rape and kill.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


That was your neanderthal genes not the koolaid.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen.....what we have here is a group of people who are very resistant to learning something. If you were not aware of the Koolaid stereotype....it does not mean that you are stupid or out of touch. It simply means that you have never been made aware of it.

It isn't new and it isn't a bigger deal that any other food stereotype. It can be a communication builder.....or it can be a vehicle for noting things that divide us. It all depends on how it is used.

I find it funny that those most offended by this new ( to them ) informnation are those who routinely cry about PC ruining their lives. This stereotype.....a very old one....hasn't even effected you to the point of awareness.

This stage in the discussion would be a fine time for everyone who continues to deny the existence of the stereotype to do what evercurious did. Accept that you have learned something new and move on. Nobody knows everything. Don't take it so hard.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this will help some of you who seem to have great difficulty processing this thread:
> ...



Actually until now I've never heard of sweet tea.... pardon me    ... as having a racial connotation either.  It's certainly a staple in the South among whites.  As are fried chicken and cornbread (it's one word) and greens and grits.  I grew up on all that stuff.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You are a good guy. But...you aren't right on this. It isn't regional and it isn't an inside joke. Enough people know of it. Everybody......is a bar set too high.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ladies and gentlmen.....what we have here is a group of people who are very resistant to learning something. If you were not aware of the Koolaid stereotype....it does not mean that you are stupid or out of touch. It simply means that you have never been made aware of it.
> 
> It isn't new and it isn't a bigger deal that any other food stereotype. It can be a communication builder.....or it can be a vehicle for noting things that divide us. It all depends on how it is used.
> 
> ...



Sure, but that's for the future.  The topic here is a snapshot of the past.
Whether it's contrived or not, now we know, but before all this ---- we didn't.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Southern white people love sweet tea so there is no racial connotation to it.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ladies and gentlemen.....what we have here is a group of people who are very resistant to learning something. If you were not aware of the Koolaid stereotype....it does not mean that you are stupid or out of touch. It simply means that you have never been made aware of it.
> 
> It isn't new and it isn't a bigger deal that any other food stereotype. It can be a communication builder.....or it can be a vehicle for noting things that divide us. It all depends on how it is used.
> 
> ...


well shit for sure now I'll never mention kool aid around any black folks.  I wouldn't want them to think I was a racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




So, if someone did say they didnt hear about fried chicken being a stereotype does that mean it isnt?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



This is a case were "everybody" doesn't mean "everybody".  If it were just me saying they never heard of it, everybody would be everybody.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies and gentlemen.....what we have here is a group of people who are very resistant to learning something. If you were not aware of the Koolaid stereotype....it does not mean that you are stupid or out of touch. It simply means that you have never been made aware of it.
> ...



You are a simpleton. Trust me on that.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ladies and gentlemen.....what we have here is a group of people who are very resistant to learning something. If you were not aware of the Koolaid stereotype....it does not mean that you are stupid or out of touch. It simply means that you have never been made aware of it.
> 
> It isn't new and it isn't a bigger deal that any other food stereotype. It can be a communication builder.....or it can be a vehicle for noting things that divide us. It all depends on how it is used.
> 
> ...


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Kool Aid is the original "grape drink".  A sugary, cheap, easy to make drink.  The stereotype has been around for decades.  You don't remember people being pissed off about the  commercial with the black people playing basketball and the Kool Aid Man comes out?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


yeah, because I didn't know that kool aid was a racist slur.  you're right.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > So you're telling me that after 7 years whenever this image would show up on the message board
> ...



Well, champ since you never seen this before I guess that means it doesnt exist either.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


nope, I remember many kool aid man commercials, they were promoting it to kids.

Edit: BTW, I never saw it promoted as a black man drink  NEVER!!! always for kids.  In fact there were always kids with him.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


OOOOOHHHHHH YEEEAAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


it didn't until you posted it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



No. Its because you refuse to learn and you've repeated a retarded comment several times here. Like a retard would do.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


you ever see this picture before?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I apologize to the disabled you wish to reference me with, it's sad you're such a hack job. but you are a typical libturd to say the least.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Now compare it to the white people KoolAid commercial. Obviously racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Damn i am laughing so hard I have tears running down my face.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

While I think that show is essentially unwatchable, I'm glad that guy said what he said.

Just to turn the PC Police into drama queens.  Again.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


Obviously they didnt run this particular commercial in front of a Black focus group prior to releasing it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




And there you have it...This didnt exist until I posted it.  Where did I get it if it didnt exist?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

OK folks, we'll settle this question of "widely known".

Vote here.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



In what way is that "racist"?  I don't get it.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Nope.  Just saw it a minute ago for the first time, and as I said I don't get the connection.
I see a _marketing target_, but I also see marketing targeting kids, housewives, single guys, teens, sports fans, any number of demographics -- that doesn't make them bigoted.

Gotta wonder in what corners summa y'all hang.  Just sayin'.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...








Have you seen this one before I posted it earlier?  So for you it didn't exist Until I posted it.  That's how.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Black ones.

The reason you dont know about the stereotype is because you arent black.  Its the same reason I dont know about many Jewish stereotypes


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


It promotes the stereotype that all Black people do is play basketball and drink Koolaid. It would be like me making a commercial showing white people trying to play basketball (not very well) and the Tang man coming out and giving them super powers so they could compete.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


holy crap fk.  That's just bad.  fkn bad.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Marketing is what drives and maintains racism. Everyone that really wants to understand should read this book with an open mind.

http://www.amazon.com/Brainwashed-Challenging-Myth-Black-Inferiority/dp/1401925928&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...


Schlitz malt liquor commercials, to me the most racist ever.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Thats why in the hood there is a liquor store at least every 2 blocks.  My wife was raised in the suburbs and pointed this out to me when I took her back to where I grew up. She was amazed that it was even allowed.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

REAL racism, not that phony 'Kool Aid' racism



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It is so adorable how libtards think that everyone that disagrees with them is uneducated.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Schlitz malt liquor commercials, to me the most racist ever.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Schlitz malt liquor commercials, to me the most racist ever.


schlitz malt liquor kool aid. holy crap!!!!!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

This thread is the perfect example of white people determining blacks are full of shit when they know nothing about the subject at all.

Havent heard of it?  Well, that means blacks just made it up.  Wait, they didnt?

Well, YEAH THEY DID!


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> This thread is the perfect example of white people determining blacks are full of shit when they know nothing about the subject at all.
> 
> Havent heard of it?  Well, that means blacks just made it up.  Wait, they didnt?
> 
> Well, YEAH THEY DID!


Tissue?
.


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> This thread is the perfect example of white people determining blacks are full of shit when they know nothing about the subject at all.
> 
> Havent heard of it?  Well, that means blacks just made it up.  Wait, they didnt?
> 
> Well, YEAH THEY DID!



No, it's a perfect example of whites determining that liberals and race baiters are full of shit when they know everything about the subject.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But where and how does is suggest that's "all they do"?

In a 30-second commercial you can hardly cover a whole day, let alone a lifetime.  This is a simple situational scene -- no different from "Miller Time" after a hard day's work (although that seems like punishment to me) or a house full of chaos in a headache pill commercial.  None of them suggest it's all they do.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> This thread is the perfect example of white people determining blacks are full of shit when they know nothing about the subject at all.
> 
> Havent heard of it?  Well, that means blacks just made it up.  Wait, they didnt?
> 
> Well, YEAH THEY DID!


The most futile and useless thing you can do is wonder why people that dont get it...dont get it.  Dont be perplexed by the perplexed. It can be perplexing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Purple Drank


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is the perfect example of white people determining blacks are full of shit when they know nothing about the subject at all.
> ...



Yeah because whites know better than blacks....that kinda fits a definition of a few words come to think about it


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You would need to ask your mind objectively that question. If you are constantly shown images of police being upstanding citizens and helping old ladies across the street how hard would it be for you to believe that cops abuse their authority and throw women on the ground for nothing?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



It has nothing to do with "what whites know" versus "what blacks know" --- think about it, if some bigot wants to toss a  stereotype slur, then both the slurrer and the sluree have to be familiar with the meaning.  Otherwise it doesn't work.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have too much experience to even conceive that image.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You bombard us with jungle bunny civilizations, yet no one believes it.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





NLT said:


> Jillian is a JAP. Japs dont suck except for diamonds and furs.



Funny how a thread that may or may not be about a bigoted slur brings out those who leave no doubt about their own.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Thats the key word. Experience.  If you dont have experience with a situation your mind is like a plot of land upon which I can sew seeds of my choosing and water it with a steady stream of propaganda.  Funny thing is that with enough propaganda and social conditioning even the experienced will begin to doubt their convictions .


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Of course you believe it. You cant get it out of your head.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Agreed but since that isnt part of this discussion at all I'm wondering why you're saying random things


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 30, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Jungle bunny?  Wow, what a wonderful mind you have.  Do you believe anything that doesn't fit with your preconceived beliefs?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Its just his way of rebelling. Its a compliment to be honest. The more he tries to deny it the more I know it bothers him.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



That's not "random" at all -- it's the entire reason "being widely known" matters.

If you just on the spur of the moment made up the term "pineapple" to be, I dunno, a slur on lesbians, but nobody knew about it --- it would have no power.  They would just look at you weird and go   -- they wouldn't get the inference.

And that's exactly why I say, in order to be a stereotype it has to be widely known.  That's the very_ definition._


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




So wait, you're saying that out of all the beverages in the world Kilmeade accidentally invoked the ONE BEVERAGE that is stereotyped to blacks and he did not know about it?  Out of every beverage in the world?

There isnt a smiley with that much laughter to post my face right now


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2015)

I just  asked 2 of my friends, they said, "what are you talking about??"  When  I explained, one spewed their drink, the other rolled around laughing so hard they started crying. 





ClosedCaption said:


> This thread is the perfect example of white people determining blacks are full of shit when they know nothing about the subject at all.
> 
> Havent heard of it?  Well, that means blacks just made it up.  Wait, they didnt?
> 
> Well, YEAH THEY DID!


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Blacks building the pyramids is indeed a difficult thing to wrap even a black to get their heads around.

But it's good for amusement, so please tell us more about the jungle-bunny elders trying to figure out why their mud pyramid would turn into slush after the first rain.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

depotoo said:


> I just  asked 2 of my friends, they said, "what are you talking about??"  When  I explained, one spewed their drink, the other rolled around laughing so hard they started crying. [
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Birds of a feather


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Jungle bunny?  Wow, what a wonderful mind you have.  Do you believe anything that doesn't fit with your preconceived beliefs?


Jungle bunny civilizations are never preconceived. It is their incredulity that challenges the mind in fact.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



"Beverage"?  The conversation didn't even involve a beverage.

Again, as answered in the poll, I don't know if he deliberately set out to drop a subtle slur or not.  We can't answer that, and it's not my question.  My question is whether it's a "stereotype" or an "esoteric obscurity".


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Jungle bunny?  Wow, what a wonderful mind you have.  Do you believe anything that doesn't fit with your preconceived beliefs?
> ...



Fuck off, troll.  You have zero to add here.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



EX-FUCKING-ACTLY!!!!



> Again, as answered in the poll, I don't know if he deliberately set out to drop a subtle slur or not.  We can't answer that, and it's not my question.  My question is whether it's a "stereotype" or an "esoteric obscurity".



you can apply any fancy words you like to it.  you can call it Pea Soup if you like but people know what it is.  And like you said it wasnt even about beverages at all but he brought up Kool Aid by accident and never heard of the stereotype 

Just a big ol coincidence lol


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Sorry.No  can do. Jungle bunny civilizations stories are really cool!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I have never argued that point.  I don't know what his intentions were, and it is entirely possible that he did mean a slur.  Again, that's not the question.  The issue is whether that slur, if it is one, involves a widely-known stereotype, or an inside joke.  

That question has nothing to do with Brian Kilmeade; it has to do with perceptions by the general public.  Which is why I started a poll.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Especially since Kool Aid is a pretty obscure reference from childhood. It is certainly more likely that he was trying to make a joke at her expense that wasn't well thought out.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Seriously, back off the decaf.  You're completely over the edge here.

This is what happens when we raise generations of black children on PC and Identity Politics. 

Wow.  Kool Aid.

We have done Black America a grave disservice with this crap.
.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




You dont have to try this hard to pretend not understand something.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I know, it's all a conspiracy.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


See. This is how I know it bothers you. You bring up what I taught you every thread you see me on.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2015)

That's right, we see kool aid in colors of red, pink, blue  yellow, etc.  rather than in skin color.   Maybe you should try it sometime.  You know, I was brought up drinking kool aid in the summer, and never knew it was supposed to be just a Black thing. 





ClosedCaption said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I just  asked 2 of my friends, they said, "what are you talking about??"  When  I explained, one spewed their drink, the other rolled around laughing so hard they started crying. [
> ...



Birds of a feather[/QUOTE]


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

depotoo said:


> I just  asked 2 of my friends, they said, "what are you talking about??"  When  I explained, one spewed their drink, the other rolled around laughing so hard they started crying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were they Black or white?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

depotoo said:


> That's right, we see kool aid in colors of red, pink, blue yellow, etc. rather than in skin color. Maybe you should try it sometime. You know, I was brought up drinking kool aid in the summer, and never knew it was supposed to be just a Black thing.



Thats because Kool Aid doesnt come in skin color.  What is this jackass talking about?


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Bother me more with jungle-bunny civilizations please. That stuff never gets old!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




No, again, you're trying to hard on a simple topic.  Its embarrassing.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I believe that you believe that.
.


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Really?

You seriously think that  Brian might have been trying to racially insult his very attractive co-worker on national live television?

You really think that is a real possibility?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I've bothered you too much as it is. You will die of some cave chimp disease still bothered by it.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Why would it not be a possibility?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



That _would_ explain why he'd try to get away with an obscure reference, as opposed to, say, "watermelon". 
Think about it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Wut?


Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Its more plausible than Kilmeade choosing Kool Aid out of literally thousands of beverages by accident in a segment that had nothing to do with beverages at all.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 30, 2015)

When making a turkey Kilmeade thinks "What will go good with Dinner?"

And he skips the usual Water, Soda, Tea etc...."by accident"


----------



## Correll (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Why do you assume that he would want to insult his co-worker at all? 

DOes it not make far more sense that he was just trying to spark some humor or conversation to fill air time as is his job?


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I've bothered you too much as it is. You will die of some cave chimp disease still bothered by it.


Don't be a coward, tell me more! Jungle bunny civilizations, or at least their accomplishments beyond peanut butter.

Thanks.


----------



## NLT (Nov 30, 2015)

Everyone needs to chill out and have a KOOL POP

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUERQWFhUXFhkaFxgYFx8dGBwaHBYYGBgdHh0ZHSggGRomHB4bJDEiJSorLi4uGyAzODYsNygtLywBCgoKDg0OGxAQGywlICYsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLDQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAKAAoAMBEQACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAEAAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAABAUGAwIHAf/EAD8QAAIBAgQDBQUGBQIGAwAAAAECEQADBBIhMQUGQRMiUWGBBzJxkaEjM0JSscEUYnKC4RbRQ3OissLxFUSD/8QAGwEBAAMBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDBAUBBgf/xAA4EQACAgEDAgMGBAUCBwAAAAAAAQIDEQQSIQUxE0FRIjJhcYGRBqGx0RQj4fDxksEVM0JDUmKC/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwD7jQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoD8JoCBi+NYe195etr8WFSUW/Ii5xXmVz844bXLneBMhCFj+poU/Om31G70ImI51Cz9g8CZDOgeAQCQoJkCpKEXxkjKcks4/MssBzRh7o94qfBhH12pKqUSMLoyLhHDCVII8QZFVlx6oBQCgFAKAUAoBQHJ8Qo3YD1pg8yisxfM+GtzNySOigsfoKsVU35FbvrXmVz89WPwpeP/wCZH+an/DyIPUwIN72gLMJaYSYBcMBPyFSWmfmVy1aXZHLFcfxpYQbSpBkgd4Hp7x1FR2R8iaseMy4ID8UxLNPaXbm/dQ5ViNNVWZn4ipeA/kQepiu3JHfh+LugBkJEiTcuETHjqDrU1XXHvL7EPGsl7sPueF5Outct3DctWntiFNtWJ9dg3r41mnr9BVxOWfqixV6uXbC+mSxw/K6rPaX7jyZOgA+GswPCow6jpLHiuUf9X+A6rYr2v0/ydl4XYQQqyPM/7VtjFvlIzTtx5nDEPlH2aTqJyrJA6n5V5fKVcfZ7+h7o4QvsxN4j6/1NPybezWmP85/QVTepcblh4L9I4e0oPKT4Zf1QbCPicdat/eXET+pgP1NAQLvMuFUffIfCNZ+VRckuARjzfhzOXM39sD60U4928BplY3P1tvuVVz53APpE0m3H3Yt/Itrq3e81H5kLFc24sk5baKOmhn5nSs0rrU+YNGyrTadr38v4Y/cqsbzLiWHvk+Vtwv1CzUHqvI1Q0lS5zherX9SjfEdqw7RcQ56kuzfuK1UQstaxB/Py/PBTqdTptPBydtfyXf8ALJ7bNIAQx4Fisj4AmuqulT/8l+Z86/xPplw62/qv2I97CO0BSUI0AUsxPoBJNH0yUeZW4+/+7R7H8R6efFWmc38dq/RMteFJntqQy3B+eN60x08ILG5s4+o6hdbY/wCWofDv+xdYbAiZgT4xVctqPYTsl3Za4fBiZgTVEp47GuFTfcs7NmqJSNsIYIXF7YghrmUbzMBfqND8Qa5WrrdtkY7uH5HQokoxbx9SptsgKDLJDjMwts4WDBBYyogaFpgHXoayPp+njNqd30yk/wC/oS8aTXCOWBysoFtVYgSzWiyROigHY/i6RAnqKx6/R1VSwrO/k8PHzLaG5vnj4kpr06KzhpnvKjaGABrH11rNXprK3w1j4OSNL06ffD+hW8SvxbA7VgxM5NASp01ygQvl1Jr6Pouk33bm+3z/ANzlda1H8LpXFRXPGfT5Gl9np+wuf8w/9q12uorFi+Rxuif8l/M5e053GFTs3KMbywQY1hjB8R5Vn023fydDVOShmJhf9PNiwH1RwIZAsjX8pmIO/WpSjy8M9ruaSbimWPD+UnVCpLeWd8wH9ogbedRdUZe+8/dkp6iT91Y+SSO2N5TL/wDGKg+8DLg/9pHzr1U1+h5DWyhw4ojf6Kww6v8A2ws+sFvrVqpj6GazXz8sI62+H9mltbFh3W45RA1865ZzNBkBAAdTA28anGyFbx2+hCdN2oW6Uv7+hztMe1NoYZkYDMpKAKyAgFw5gZQdJJ8PGtK1EGsykc6zp16eIJfoeeJ4TEHDs9sP25u5LdskBQEZVdmB375C6HqKrlq1v9l8GjT9Kjs/nLn5ltxDgCLfwVkIgCpiLl52tglzbW2smdwS5InTUVj8aTzLJ1o1RjFRS4InFcAeH4PFXCLmdbQtpcJGUtePfyKBKKugEn9KmrZWuMW+CuOnrqbnFYbPXKXDAmGtqBsozafiIk/rWmc8HMnXvsbLjFY6xYE371u3/WwB+W9Z8yl2RphUkc7PNeGP3YvXR+a1YuOvzCxUHXLzwvm0aoxSLPhnHbOIVjYacphlIKup6BlaCDVbrlHuScjlfSfvADJmCJ1G2/hWH/hytnvsk/kuCyet2R2wX1ZT43mDD2RlN62kaBQw+QArVDo+lfLrT+fP6mGervl2bJXAeKDECbd7u9O7MgRMTGnmKzaroegl/wBvD+DwTo1GpT9qWPms/sWt/itpBO4/Mfd66TtNV6fo2npfC+7ybHrJS4RjueL/AGb2LrC2tu9IlWlpgEMSBBWDGhMT513Om+FVmMVg5nVaLdRBPd28jX8gLFl/+Z/4rUOoPNi+RX0RNUyz6nbnawHsoGIC9p3iekowEeckVig8PJ2JRysMpuWrv2Rnx9Nq1SWXkwxlhYJ12/XsYFc7SFexFXRgY7LitxuMIUlRLbKPFjoo9TFX7MLLMsbPEmoo0djICuFtNmfCraNxYEuhDaDXqygkeQB3rkvL9p+Z9OkksIyOK5sVWxGFXCNfCnPF26CxuG4XbPv3QcsKDpljStlWklYtyZmv1ddPvlcOIY2/iLWIyWbT2rbKmaX7zmWcjSGP0q9aNRjhsxT6tVn2eSWL+ItYE4TsHv3Gz5bqXMq/aEls8nNudtm0mKqlQt+5M01a2M48rBX4LkwYnFW8Pdu3CbeHD4hg5Y5icqAZ5jQH/Fe2XeHHKRZTmec9iP7ScHawdyzbw9y814DO9x7zMyjZANYUnU6DoPGmnlKxNy7fIslCMeEjQeym4+LuX8Rictwolq0jFR0LuT8YK6+dU6rEcRRKtGi4bzc97iV3BrbXs7StNwMZlcs6RESY9KolSlWp5JqXOD1i+HOeIm9ZVYGHCXixhSxabc6d4qsk/FfGvYzxDDIzhln7g+Kret3blq+MQlmRcVUygjLmOUk7xqCDFe42tZWCLhld8nDg2Fs4Hha3TZQlMMHfurmaVmC0ecE1GTlZZjJYliI5Wx9zGYBrmKsoQc/ZoqaFQsLlU+cgGvbEq54ixH2lyVXKFpLOHThePtZLl1GMAgi4pknVD3WEdfDSp2NuXiRZ5HhYZjObeB3P48YXt2uKEUWjcPuWyJygDSRHSJgVroknHOMGe+fhrJ9f5Ms5LJUbBo+SgVk1bzMr6csQfzPznMN2SZI+81nwyPNZom9mV5fugWjGgkQJ/lFdCMW0snIumoyaRJv4mro1mCy/BUcPwrY7G3LIu3LdqzaDObZAYszd0SQY0n5V5fZ4S4NuhojbHdNZPPPfLuDwWFL5bly/cOS0bl1mOY7sBPQeW5FUU3WWSw3wdPw4QXso8cv+ze1aw4v427dtORqltssBtAvdBZnOndHXSlmrk5YikeqtY5JvCOVOHWu+6PmHuoxYNbH5niIOup0UbDqT47bn2ZXLZhprP0NcLtoKq27OcbjKuaBsD6mqm55zKRCMKsYhBHHDcX7Uui20um0YdbbqxUmYkSI2PqDXm1LnLRY1LGMJnPlmxbtrisXmlLz583QWraQAD1Wc5HxqNknJqJbXHCPhXHOKNir9y++huMTH5R+FfQQK6lcFCOCpvLyfa+RMKuB4Yty8coKm9cMbZoI0690LXMuk7LOC6Kwilu87cNwYuNgbZuXrhliAQCZJ7ztrEkmBVq09s/efBHfFdjUcuj+K4cpdjmxFtjcZdDmeQ0eEbAeVUT9ifHkTXKKn/wCOsYGynDrDFruKaCTGbKQBccxooCAgedTcpWPe/I8wo8F1zHzRhsEbaYgkC4GyhVzABco1A6ax6Gq4VSn7p65JGSxntRtfxFpbSt/DgntHIhjpAyr0Ub+J9Nb1pXt57kfE5JXGOeOH227e0gv4jLlUhSDHgXYaD4AmvIUWPh8IOaMRy+buMxzYq7JytncgGJiEUAfp4CtmFCOEZL5ZWD7Vy+kI39X7Cufe8yLdIsRIHPDAWrc9bqgfEq0D1NVx7miXYw/Db8KwBO43390V16I7oo+a6hZssaPOIxW5J0G/wrbGCRyHOU5YRofZZgiMK+IYd/E3C/8AYJVB8pPrXE1k91nyPtdLV4dSiX3GcJhw64vE/wD11YqW91cxBLAdX0AH0rPBy91eZoeO7OHL2IbEoMZcUgMCbFvcpb1hvO64+QIA6kymtr2o8XPJQ+z3jeNxt+9evgph8sIhWBmJkAEiWKrMnzq2+uEEku5GDbfJrcXw6bN5MOwtPdVocCYZho2h8+lZ1LlNk8ehmuA8BXheGNtHD4nEMEUgQC0ELAknIgLMfWrrLHa8+SIxW3g885YlP4I4LBFXfKlvKp922IDSRpsPrVNd0IzzJm2OgvnHKjhfHg+TYThaJiLaYw5LUy5HelQdVEbk7etdKOoVsW6+5lv0lmnaVnmbTnzn6zicOcPhQ8My5mZcq5RrAEzvHQaVXTppRlukUymmsIz/AALly3ctLdus0sTCggCJgedb4wbOJrOo+DLbHBKu38ZhAVwN64LTEnIsHKesSDofKvLNKm8tEtH1aE1ibwyT7P8AilixfvYrH3j2sZFDZmuEnV2O58FHrWLUQk8QijsVyT9rJA5s4oOI49TazZIVEkQcoksY6danRXsjhkLrMJyLTAcHw6EFbLuToM5Ea+GbSatbSOZ4l0+8vsT8NyFhy0nOBE5M3dB8JiaplZg0wssawa/A8OS0gS2gUCYA2/z1rPKbZYoevc0HC1hT8f2FZ5vk11LCKT2g2c+HRSYm4IPgcrZT6GKQJSZ89sArmBOsj9K+h0sV4awfHdSbd3JC4yGZFtW/vLzi2nxYwT8BU75qEMs96ZT4ly+B9jsWkw9gKNLdm3E/you/0r5ptyZ9l2IeOwtniODyzNu8gZWG4O6n4g9PKpRcq5fENJog4DjVrA2LVjG3FtPbQICQQlwKIDIY1kQY3E1JwlY24rJ5lLuZLnb2jC5bazgsxVpV7xBA21VPMjcnYdNZrRTpcPM/sVys9Dnyxznj2wxSxhVvCwoXtCTMAQoyj32A6A7V7Zp61Ll4PFYyixHEbuIbtr7lrhUr4BVJ1RV/CPHx61ydXZJSda4X6n1nTNNVCqNuMyfn6fI0nItzLejxEVRp3iRp6kt1WSJxjlxb91gzlOzZtlBJDR4nT3fPeuroG1KUT53rt2yiFmPgRLvLeHtKWhnIIAznT5CBXnVNTZVFRg8NmP8AD8FrbW7FwvIuODglQNhsABAFfL22Tb5bf1Z9XbRTX7sUvoiZxzCBXAUREfpX0/RrbFOUW3hI+D/ElNTrhOMUpN90scGF4lgbaXWCqDrJnUA9QK1am578RZ0Ol6d/w8Xastljy9gxbLXwiwg1JJEA6adPpVUbprvyb9R06m2OOz+BtrHDbUducqZ4YMwkmIOgJAB0GtSlfnscOOkcXtl5ehzx/F7KITbu5mmAAQZOhjc9OtY7LWluUjX/AA6h78Gl6lzwHGdvbFwAjUiJkaelWRsUllEZ07HjOTQ4MaH41Bk49ik50H2dvQNFyYO3uNH11r2IkYK9h++Y12/Su9pJ/wAs+Q6nF+NwQeDcQw6cS7TE3FRMMhyzJm42hgDqB+lUayUprEUdfpNCqr3S8y55u9o+FuYa9ZsdozXEKhsmVRO85jO3lWKrTTUk2dWU1gqvZnzumGU4fFEi3M23icpPvKY/CdwemtWaihye6J5CeOGbTjHP3D1QguL8/gVcwPxzDKPWs8NPY36E3OJ8k5l4+2LcMUW1bQEW7Se6gOp6CSYEmBsK311qCKXLJ9M9n6XLeCRbpGpLIsQQh2nxJ318RWa1ZlwVOa7FPzna+3D/AJlHzGh/auVrIbZ5PrOiXeJp2vRkflp8t5Y8azV+8dXUpOp5NTjsKP4h5/FbYj4gSK6Wnk4XfM+Z6lUr9A16GZxzzbX+ZifkBVPXJZvSXkiv8GVtaeU35sueA2ZyjzFcDGZpH0GrnhNkzjCQt2+xAVSdDuegAr6Lp1igpP4nyvUNI9RZXHPC7nzi2C7SdyZNW93k69UPJGss4cFLVkghWfNdaOg90aanrWd6uqMnFvGDyd2ZNR7+RXc0YkG5cJYKgYZZEqIG5Gw1qz+JSxKKUs9vgZNJobHulZJxinz/AGiBgrSybmWdmzbGNRt4HT5VKE5aiftpYXdE9dp6NPTti23Ls35fE+j8r4qbXZrpl1nLEgkzp8evnWfT6lXNrbjHoZtVo5adJbs/E1GCWB61ol3KILCKXnUHs7cROc7mP+G/18KRPZdjL4awCoYke6up22rfC3ZBnE1NKnamUPHeA4a/mIbsLw1mO68+I6/Ea/Gs+l6grfLk6FFE87Y8o98H9lgua3MVMbrbQeE7sx/StE9VjyL5VSi8M1GB9neBtg5ka4SCJdyfURAB86oeomzzCRRY/wBl1uZtYhkXwdA8eoZfrV0dQ/NFbaRF4Ry9h7F33u2YfiZQFB/lWT8ya0Yk1lnKu12ZbY9vU2mLw/dFy2SY3FURlztZO2rMVZBlVxe0tyyHK6q8T/UP8GsWuh2PoPw9e3uSIHCVOYZRsegrDHOT6OySUfaZpcaftbDHxAPrp+9XyeGmc+OJUziVXHLam6qQIVQo+AEVy9VY52tmvp0PDoxEs+GIF1A0AJ28qqqT3bsFWolnhsz/ADliiLNqyDv32/YH9a7GjjipMyS99sqeXeElnBYHKNSekDU1qSL1JRj8TRcK4O+Km6102wWIUBZ0nc66HTp4VgnooSbcm8mNWvSXOUcSz6mX4nhSjNBmCRroTqa6C6WpwW2RVV+JHTOUbId35f4Z5stcZiqKMxECOkHMTruYHXwr2XTnXHifHmUanqktTJSUe31PonCMOMNZEGXaDcbedDAHl4Vnr08K+IkrtZZe054+nY0XD2JSW3n1r2WM8EFnzKPnu5ls22IBAurMidCCJjqRM1KuLb4IWSUVyZLKnZK7mAIVSTsfTyNZdborr7kovEfP/BDSxjYjzg79vOysUe3A7jL59DM+cVsq08aIYX1Zu8PEcRLDE8WsspS0FtbZWQGBrqGA0Pzq3hd2QUXn2mn8ydwvF3M2VnUiZzkxufyxqW6R4VklrKVNw80eWKD7ljxvCubTZGB+G8da20Tju5ORrK5+G9rMGrZTBrq9zgrGDRcE4nHdbasd1WeTbpdRse19ix4jgQLVwr7rCR8R/wC6wXy3Qw+6PoumRVd2V2ZTcL4pPcYNGUKBaEEmdyfGKxRl5H0Fmnx7Sa/+iyxx+yBggq2x36H1qc/dK6Pfa4+hF4hibaXSYzOT12AIkadd6509sJN92aKK7J14zhfAscDdNxWkmI8IiTqflXlTnbLazLfCNTWEZDGYf+Ku50uKWMxbJggDQAeOg+vxrtr2Vgy79r5ReGyUshFHfuQo/f0qbfBcpJ+15I0nD8OqKqAwqiPPTcnw8ai+EciyfiTbZiuarltr4CktLL1JkdQFA6R4+GlW1apRg/aSRU6KZS3PuOD3rf8AFdxH9xpCjO2sQfyqCJ6/GvJ6jfHGSyumC93g1eFs3CFzIRA2DT1BEx8Dp51VuDh6F7w5SE7wgztUJPknFPzKXnsE4cAdW/RSf2r2uzZJPBXfXvg0Y3g/B1xNtWvXAtpG1EwxPXXYCI1rbfLayjRWZhtSyy9wvAsGH7RTnmIVm7iiZmNz61jdiku5ulG6PDi/sQeYMcDd7K2uVRvpCnTcL8BvXL1MYyn5nU0vT4yhvt5+B5xGEtogYQuU9W08DqIyn9Kk64rsSWlpbw4r9CVjeMqlm2oBkjM2YkSJgQY1E1fCShHCefqQ0mkh4ssPj1KZAcRmKrBGp1nfr5Gurotbu9mRwuu9F8B+LT2fdFlwTBCCWDs8wABCx45vjWi+x5wuxx9NRFrLTb/L7l7h7shkYp3tAAZ6VksjlcZOnpbNliy0Y5uJXbQyIcokyZj5n51y9zXB9l4UJvc1k0PCrpuYds3x6/vVkeUZ5rbYmiO/C7l5ldFJGRQTMaiQf0rJdTOcsxRbDVV0xlGb8+x05ovDDYbIJz3ND8BvW3S6VVc+ZzPHd0t2MJGP5XwTXLonNp4xBrWWxjhZZvMDhxfusSTkQZBqQSxGpBGoI/eoyKL5eHHHqW93g5a21vtH1EBiZ+Y0zetVMxJ85wiHY5SWSbjKQZ7tu2EGu8mSx+dVqtIslKO3EYpfn+36F3heGWrYy20CjwAgVYnjhFW1eZKAjavCR+0BnOePuVnUB5I/taoyyuUO6wfN1d0m3JGVzoPHafjEVZ1OTzF58jZ+HIxUZprnPc0/CuANAa8Sg6Lm1+m1cfxoQ5kn9zs362GcVrL9cHO/wgC4Zu5UQoVjVj2mYASxCrqp1M0Vu/CrWW369vmzLbr2l7vPr/Q7C4gy5GtCbJureNzNoLiJALqAsye8o1jSti0Vknm2fHolj7vLb/I5NmoczpjbNsP9uGfs715ILGe9luW5JPu5QKy1QjVqZQ24TWUatLKx8QlguOFcUtXBlFrsi2wgAmBO0eFdSPwI6nTyjHdu3fcicUwmUFgM6we6dgdNdPWPCa6FUtzw3hnzuor2LdFZXp6FFb46AwAtIpkQeuhnqZnStEtP/wCzZmjevKKI/H7OW+39Uj11r5+1Ykz9B0kt1UWXPL75gV3la9rI6pYwzQcEw7i3BQjU+94TNX18Lk42ualZmPJXcW5ObE3s929lQaKirJjr3id/SrPEIwtUI4SLfhfLliwIRST4sZP+1Rc2JXzlwWlq0qiFAA8AIH0qJU233PdDwUAoBQCgMp7Rgf4dWXdbgb/pavV2ZKGNyyZ3gtlWxDXW1OddI2lQxPyMfOsnU7Pci/Qu6fHEbMeppXf7RgfE7jzrjWJb2bIr2ER+Jd0Zgd7bhhv7sOB5SM4npM1Yq4Tgt3OHnGcGaxvJU4gHtENwWVdIypbQMWVkKLl3cqokSRGpIFdm6ClXiyW2Pzx93+xlT547kDE4Qm0VW2VdlQm0p7Q9oHkklBpC90knXTQRWKU4XTi6k2l/1P0+vc26TdXPc+C95Z5buIRculUMaDdttCf9q6FUNvLLtdro2R2Q+5q7NgwASW0gkjf0q7Jx9uSF/pnD5sxQT5yRVv8AFWYxkzrQ05zg7XuAWHfO6ZjpudNPKsrim8s6cNTZCO2LwiwsYdUEIoUeAEfpXqSXYqlOUnmTydK9IigFAKAUAoBQCgFAROJ4Fb1so2x/WgMPw9Vs3Lg194aHcQgEfSuX1eLe3HobOnRc4zx6ltcxiPAJyt0MTPkY1rBCTsW2Xf1NipnXyuUdb/DLxKZVVoMyx7pBBUg9dia1R0tnKx380Z52VtcskYDlzKGDsIP4UEL5k9WPxJrVTokpb7Pafx5/v7GWyccYhwW1jAogAA0HTp8hpXRc2zKq0iSFjaolh+0AoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoCvxPBbLvndJbrqYPxFVzqjNpyWS2q6dSag8ZJdjDIghFC/ARUowjHsiM7JT5k8nWpEBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgP//Z


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Maybe this will help some of you who seem to have great difficulty processing this thread:
> 
> Stereotypes and generalizations about African Americans and their culture have evolved within American society dating back to the colonial years of settlement, particularly after slavery became a racial institution that was heritable. The early blackfaceminstrel shows of the 19th century portrayed blacks as joyous, naive, superstitious, ignorant, and musically inclined—characteristics related to the way slaveholders in earlier years believed them to be.
> 
> ...


Ah, yes. Wiki, the be all and end all of knowledge.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2015)

I think I would turn that right back at you.  You are right Kool aid has no skin color associated with it.  Kids of ALL colors have drank it for years.   My friends,  who happen to have black skin, said for you to stop drinking the Kool Aid, and that people from all walks of life have drunk the koolaid once in awhile.   All of us have had our gullible moments in life.  Not just Blacks.  





ClosedCaption said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, we see kool aid in colors of red, pink, blue yellow, etc. rather than in skin color. Maybe you should try it sometime. You know, I was brought up drinking kool aid in the summer, and never knew it was supposed to be just a Black thing.
> ...


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 30, 2015)

NLT said:


> Everyone needs to chill out and have a KOOL POP
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


Hey, I'll bet Kool Pops are racist!

You racist!
.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Maybe this will help some of you who seem to have great difficulty processing this thread:
> 
> Stereotypes and generalizations about African Americans and their culture have evolved within American society dating back to the colonial years of settlement, particularly after slavery became a racial institution that was heritable. The early blackfaceminstrel shows of the 19th century portrayed blacks as joyous, naive, superstitious, ignorant, and musically inclined—characteristics related to the way slaveholders in earlier years believed them to be.
> 
> ...


Ah, yes. Wiki, the be all and end all of knowledge.

I have never heard of any connections to the African American culture of waffles, sweet tea, kool aid or grape drink. Seriously, you have to be reaching, really reaching to make these things an issue.  If some people want to think in those terms, racists assigning these things in a derogatory way to the black culture, that is their problem, but these ideas are not wide spread and there is no awareness of this in the general public.  I eat waffles, I like sweet tea, corn bread, and watermelon.  These are things that only someone who is very racist would think about as being sterotypical to black culture.  It's a very limited number of people who  might have any awareness of such ideas.

I just can't see the guy purposely making a racial slur directed at his colleage on a national/internatiional television program, a guy who would be aware he is insulting this woman.  It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You'll be dead at the hands of a thug before I die from the hands of another thug. I don't live in a thug-invested area.

Get it?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I only get that you have hair lice. Like I said....what I have taught you will bother you until the day you die from a cave chimp disease.  Got it?


----------



## hadit (Nov 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this will help some of you who seem to have great difficulty processing this thread:
> ...


Heck, if I'm a white person who eats good food like that, I think I would be offended that they associate them with black people.  Truth be told, they're southern foods, and last I checked, none of them had "blacks only" labels.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

hadit said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Why would you be offended by being a white person that eats food Black people like to eat?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this will help some of you who seem to have great difficulty processing this thread:
> ...


right?  he must have been thinking, hmmm, how do I make a career ending statement today on live TV. And thought,  Kool aid.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't get anything except low life expection


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


why would black people be offended by being a black person that eats the same thing white people eat?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 30, 2015)

I am reading comments that Fox News is a white supremacist, racist media outlet.

I have a question.

Is Bill O'Reilly racist for repeatedly addressing with many different guests, America's expanding and shameful **National Epidemic of Childhood Abuse and Neglect*, *Poverty**, that for more than two generations has deprived untold numbers of American kids from experiencing and enjoying a fairly happy American kid childhood with **Safe Streets** to travel and play on.

**Child Abuse and Neglect* *that is primarily responsible for populating our prisons with depressed, angry, frustrated, undisciplined, unpredictable, sometimes suicidal teens and adults full of resentment for irresponsibly being introduced to a life of hardships and struggles.

**Early Childhood Abuse and Neglect** that often leads depressed, sometimes suicidal **(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)** children to develop into depressed, angry, frustrated, unpredictable, sometimes suicidal teens and adults lacking empathy and compassion for others, though needing to vent their pent up negative emotions, often causing emotional and physical harm to peaceful people...instead of venting their anger, resentment and pain on the immature single moms and/or dads who introduced them to a life of pain and struggle by irresponsibly building a family before acquiring the practical skills, **PATIENCE** and means to successfully raise and nurture a developing young child who matures into a fairly happy responsible teen and adult with mostly fond memories of his or her childhood.

The question all concerned, compassionate Americans should seriously be asking ourselves, our elected, civil, social, community and religious leaders is, what real, substantial changes in our society's attitude and laws need to occur to prevent abuse that often causes young kids to mature into depressed, frustrated, angry teens and adults as a result of experiencing the **emotional and/or physical trauma of an abusive childhood?**

*Black *(Children's)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; **End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect**; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2015)

One of my friends, after further talk, suggested maybe some are living in a vacuum to even think such a thing...


----------



## theHawk (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Kool-aid has nothing to do with race.
> ...



You're a delusional sh*tstain whose life revolves around race baiting and playing the victim.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 30, 2015)

Is this a left/right brain thing?  It seems to me that there is no hope of reducing political polarization when some can't even acknowledge that they didn't know about Kool-Aid potentially being a racial stereotype depending on context - and simply move on.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Blame your bad gene pool and stop whining about it.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Because white people dont know how to cook right?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2015)

There you go again.





Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

depotoo said:


> There you go again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 30, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good gawd, what a stretch. I thank Lakooka has been in the hooch


him drink much heap good firewater


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Kool-aid has nothing to do with race.
> ...


What chicken? What watermelon? You've become unhinged.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I do, and I've eaten at restaurants with white cooks and love their cooking.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I have a project for you. Go eat at a Black persons house and tell them their food tastes like a white person cooked it and see what happens.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Is this a left/right brain thing?  It seems to me that there is no hope of reducing political polarization when some can't even acknowledge that they didn't know about Kool-Aid potentially being a racial stereotype depending on context - and simply move on.


I don't get why it's important to you what anyone else thinks.  Why do libs have to have everyone be like them?  Sorry never understood that.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


why would I do that?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a left/right brain thing?  It seems to me that there is no hope of reducing political polarization when some can't even acknowledge that they didn't know about Kool-Aid potentially being a racial stereotype depending on context - and simply move on.
> ...


Its not that you have to be like liberals its just a wish to help you start down the road to being aware of more than just your own personal little bubble. We understand conservatives hate anything new and mentally challenging. Its scary and we get that.  However, in order to evolve you have to embrace new concepts.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Dont you remember the question you asked?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


to be like you.... thanks for proving my point.  I dislike everything that is libturdness.  everything.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


sure, doesn't explain your silly ppppost.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


So you admit you dont want to evolve? Youre the first conservative I have seen admit that.  Good for you. Thats the first step. Admitting you have an issue.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


hahahahahhaahahahahahahhahaha simple minded I've evolved so far past you you can't even tell.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Thats because youre being silly. Read your question. Then read my post again and strain real hard. If it still doesnt make itself clear I cant really help you.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You cant evolve if you hate new things. Thats pretty much a given.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


nope not anything near what you posted.  so you're on your own there bubba.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I never said I hated new things.  I love new things.  I don't like your new things.  mine are much much much different than yours.

I love electricity , you all hate it.  I love fast cars, you all hate him.  I love air conditioning you all despise it. i love white people and black people cooken you nope.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You admitted that accepting new concepts was equivalent to "being like you". IOW like a liberal. You seem to forget what you say very quickly. You should go get checked for your memory.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Dont play dumb. You asked why a Black person would be insulted and I gave you a task. Youre just afraid you will find out a new answer.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


huh?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I did?  BTW,, I don't do tasks for internet dumb fks.


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 30, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Is this a left/right brain thing?  It seems to me that there is no hope of reducing political polarization when some can't even acknowledge that they didn't know about Kool-Aid potentially being a racial stereotype depending on context - and simply move on.



White people drink kool aide..white people eat watermelon...white people eat fried chicken.
To anti whites EVERYthing can "potentially be(ing) a racial stereotype".....ESPECIALLY if it can be used to manipulate the system politically...

It still works in parts of the country but generally people are waking up.....we've been called every name you anti whites can think of for a couple of generations and we don't care anymore. Many americans are weary of your namecalling, labeling and continuous grievances.  
The ascending arc of the pendulum is starting to slow and it WILL swing back the other way.
It always does....but keep pushing.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


what?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


exactly


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yes you did. I told you to get that memory checked.



jc456 said:


> why would black people be offended by being a black person that eats the same thing white people eat?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


precisely


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> I am reading comments that Fox News is a white supremacist, racist media outlet.
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> ...



That's quite the off-topic ramble, but I'd take issue with your premise.  I'd say Fox Noise isn't a "white supremacist racist media outlet", but that that is their *base*.  It's a subtle difference.  You don't have to actually BE racist to exploit them; you just have to be unprincipled -- like pretending Jeremiah Wright, Van Jones, Shirley Sherrod, ACORN, the "New Black Panthers", the "Knockout Game" "hip hop barbecues at the White House" et al are real stories.  They do know how to draw attention.

That said, love the avatar.  Border collie?


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > I am reading comments that Fox News is a white supremacist, racist media outlet.
> ...



jeremiah wright, van jones, ACORN and the new black panthers are all "real stories" and they are very revealing about the president's tendencies and proclivities.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...


Too late. He is on his second term. Nothing you can do about it other than whine while you wait.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Hahahaha you said what?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



They're only "real" stories if your objective is to capture the eyeballs of old gullible white people -- as opposed to the objective of, say, reporting the news.

As a remarkable coincidence, guess what their audience demographics look like....


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > I am reading comments that Fox News is a white supremacist, racist media outlet.
> ...


Those are all stories


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


They are all real stories you can ignore them but they are real stories

Pc policies


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I said for you to get your memory checked.  Its getting worse everytime you post.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Yes they are all real stories. Dont confuse that with assuming those stories are factual.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Good for you, my memory is better than yours


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Very factual


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I doubt that. You have a hard time remembering your own posts.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Opinions are not facts.  You should have learned that in school.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I remember just fine, seems you're the one with an issue


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



wright and jones are the associates of the president....ACORN corruption is/was legendary and proven... so yes..they ARE stories.
Your anti white bias and racism is...as usual...leaking through.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Obviously your short term memory is impaired. You didnt even remember the question you asked.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


I agree they are stories but like I said before dont confuse that with being factual.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> That's quite the off-topic ramble, but I'd take issue with your premise.  I'd say Fox Noise isn't a "white supremacist racist media outlet", but that that is their base.  It's a subtle difference.  You don't have to actually BE racist to exploit them; you just have to be unprincipled -- like pretending Jeremiah Wright, Van Jones, Shirley Sherrod, ACORN, the "New Black Panthers", the "Knockout Game" "hip hop barbecues at the White House" et al are real stories.  They do know how to draw attention.
> 
> That said, love the avatar.  Border collie?



Hi, Pogo.

I messed up when C&Ping my reply, omitting this from the opening of my post to this thread.

_I grew up in the 60s in a Long Island community located near the community where Kilmeade grew up.

Kool-Aid was a very popular SUMMER refreshment served by many moms in my community. We even used to wet our fingers, dipping them into the sugary powder before licking the sweetness from our fingers._

As for Fox airing stories you characterize a "pretend" stories designed to attract viewers.

Are these two stories pretend?



Link to Tavis Smiley's Wiki page were I learned he was a victim of childhood abuse.

Yeah, it's a Border Collie, one of the more intelligent animals on our tiny globe.

Peace.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > That's quite the off-topic ramble, but I'd take issue with your premise.  I'd say Fox Noise isn't a "white supremacist racist media outlet", but that that is their base.  It's a subtle difference.  You don't have to actually BE racist to exploit them; you just have to be unprincipled -- like pretending Jeremiah Wright, Van Jones, Shirley Sherrod, ACORN, the "New Black Panthers", the "Knockout Game" "hip hop barbecues at the White House" et al are real stories.  They do know how to draw attention.
> ...



Hi Avery, thanks for the reply.  Will have to check out the vids later (time to eat) but fully agree on the dog at least.  

My favorite breed used to be the Golden Retriever, until my neighbor got a border collie.  Wonderful disposition.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> They're only "real" stories if your objective is to capture the eyeballs of old gullible white people -- as opposed to the objective of, say, reporting the news.
> 
> As a remarkable coincidence, guess what their audience demographics look like....




FWIW, O'Reilly isn't contriving stories about the *"Gangsta Culture" *that deprives children from experiencing a safe, fairly happy childhood.

I know this because I witnessed the Gangsta Culture  as well as the emotional and physical pain it caused to peaceful people residing or working in struggling communities. I was one of those peaceful people.

Early in my police career when I was assigned to the Brooklyn community Shawn 'Jay Z' Carter raps/writes about attempting destroy by selling poison to depressed people living and working in his community, and rapping about engaging in extremely harmful anti-social behaviors designed to protect his drug operation from rival gangs in adjoining neighborhoods, a few of my training officers advised me to be prepared to experience "culture shock."

When I asked what is meant by "culture shock," I was told, "You'll find out."

I did find out what "culture shock" is, though it was not a culture of violence and harmful anti-social activities many were insinuating I would be shocked by.

The aspect of this Brooklyn, NY community that shocked me to the core was witnessing children being emotionally scarred by an *American Sub-Culture of Child Abuse/Neglect*," aka *Poverty* that Kendrick Lamar raps and speaks about some twenty-five years after I first witnessed the *"American Sub-Culture of Child Abuse/Neglect"* that today CONTINUES emotionally damaging many developing children and their communities.

I personally witnessed the emotional trauma and physical pain a young, neglected, unsupervised, *Shawn 'Jay Z' Carter* is responsible for causing, and its aftermath, leaving a community populated by mostly peaceful people fearing for their safety on a 24/7 basis, which are the hours Shawn's crew/gang were selling community harming substances.

During the twelve years I served this community I met hundreds of peaceful people who were just as shaken, upset and deeply disturbed as I was by the daily displays of violence and other anti-social activities mostly caused by teens and adults who were victims of childhood abuse and neglect.

I was lucky, at the end of my workday I could leave the community, returning to a more peaceful residential community where concerns for me and my family's safety were significantly lower.

However, virtually all of my civilian co-workers, mostly loving, competent moms living in this community were not as fortunate. They were burdened with stresses and challenges my parents did not face to any significant degree.

The added stresses and challenges my peaceful co-workers faced was preventing their children from being negatively influenced by abused, neglected, unsupervised children being raised and nurtured by immature, "living wild" teen moms and young women who irresponsibly begin building families before they acquired the skills, maturity, *PATIENCE* and means to independently provide for their family of developing children.

In his 2015 Grammy award winning Rap Performance titled "I", Kendrick Lamar writes, *"I've been dealing with depression ever since an adolescent."*

During a January 20, 2011 LAWeekly interview Kendrick, born in 1987, the same year songwriter Suzanne Vega wrote a song about child abuse and **VICTIM DENIAL** that was nominated for a Grammy award, told the interviewer:

**"Lamar's parents moved from Chicago to Compton in 1984 with all of $500 in their pockets. "My mom's one of 13 [THIRTEEN] siblings, and they all got SIX kids, and till I was 13 everybody was in Compton," he says."*

*"I'm 6 years old, seein' my uncles playing with shotguns, sellin' dope in front of the apartment. My moms and pops never said nothing, 'cause they were young and living wild, too. I got about 15 stories like 'Average Joe.'"**

It seems evident to me Kendrick identified the source of his depression, the roots of poverty, the child abuse/maltreatment that prevented him, his brothers, sisters, cousins, neighborhood friends, elementary and JHS classmates from enjoying a fairly happy safe childhood.

Seems the adults responsible for raising the children in Kendrick's immediate and extended family placed obstacles in their children's way, causing their kids to deal with challenges and stresses young minds are not prepared to deal with...*nor should they or any other children be exposed to and have to deal with.*

It seems evident to me these *PARENTAL INTRODUCED* obstacles and challenges cause some developing children's minds to become tormented and go haywire, not knowing *OR NOT CARING ABOUT* right from wrong...because as they mature, young victims of child abuse realize their parents introduced them to a life of pain and struggle, totally unlike the mostly safe, happy life the media showed them many American kids were enjoying. *RESENTMENT*

I wonder how little Kendrick and his classmates reacted when their elementary school teacher introduced the DARE presenter and they learned about the real dangers of drugs and how they harm people, including their parents? *Cognitive Dissonance*

I cannot speak for anyone else, but if I was raised in Kendrick's family I would most likely be silently peeved at my parents. particularly my mom who had the final say on whether or not I was born, for being immature, irresponsible "living wild" adults who deprived me, my sisters and brothers of experiencing a safe, fairly happy Average Joe or Josie American childhood.

I have a feeling most Americans would have been just as shaken and disturbed as I was when witnessing on a daily basis children and teens being abused, neglected and unsupervised, which often resulted with them venting their anger and frustrations on their peaceful neighbors.

This video depicts horrific examples of men who were victims of childhood abuse and neglect, conditioning a young teen to embrace 'The Street' culture Baltimore Mom of The Year failed to protect her teen son from...not to mention representing the fear peaceful people living and WORKING in the community experience knowing depressed, angry, unpredictable teens and young adults need to vent their angers and frustrations for being introduced to a life of pain and struggle by irresponsible, "living wild" single moms and/or dads.


This video depicts acts of criminal child abuse, maltreatment and violence against..."A little girl, catching a cool breeze from an air conditioning unit in the yard, was blindsided by another child about her same age, who had evidently had some practice with fighting fierce. The small victim wasn't alone, as there were plenty of nearby witnesses, who could have protected her but didn't because they were too busy recording the brutal beat down and encouraging it." | Written By Amanda Shea

Mediatakeout | Facebook

NY Times May 18, 2015 - *Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers*

Quoting the NYT article, *"The suicide rate among black children has nearly doubled since the early 1990s, surpassing the rate for white children, a new study has found."*

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/19/h...-children-surged-in-2-decades-study-says.html

Who is responsible for traumatizing, abusing, neglecting, maltreating children to the point where depressed young kids, we're talking elementary school age children, believe their lives are not worth living?

With all due respect to my American neighbors of African descent, the oppression of humans that led to racism and slavery has largely been replaced with a new form of human oppression that impedes and deprives many American children from experiencing a safe, fairly happy American kid childhood.

The question all concerned, compassionate Americans should seriously be asking ourselves, our elected, civil, social, community and religious leaders is, what real, substantial changes in our society's attitude and laws need to occur to prevent abuse that often causes young kids to mature into depressed, frustrated, angry teens and adults as a result of experiencing the *emotional and/or physical trauma of an abusive childhood?*

*Black *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > They're only "real" stories if your objective is to capture the eyeballs of old gullible white people -- as opposed to the objective of, say, reporting the news.
> ...


White people made up "gangsta culture". Some Blacks in an attempt to get ahead simply emulated your mafias.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> White people made up "gangsta culture". Some Blacks in an attempt to get ahead simply emulated your mafias.



Hello, Asclepias.

The Americans who embraced the Gangsta Culture before it was adopted by many OG's like Shawn Carter, Christopher Wallace, Tupac Amaru Shakur, Curtis James Jackson III, Calvin Cordozar Broadus Jr., and many more, were just as much criminals who harmed peaceful people as the Aforementioned criminal African Americans I just named....all of whom were victims of *child abuse and neglect.*

Frankly, I can understand why the African American OG's turned to crime as means to survive...I do not agree with them committing anti-social acts that harmed their neighbors, though after centuries of being treated as less than human "bitches" by a good number of Euro and other Americans, I can understand why they were depressed and disregarded the well being of their peaceful neighbors.

However, the Italian and Jewish scumbags who sowed the seeds for OG criminality had no excuse of racism or human oppression, those Italian, Jewish ect. criminals were and are pure scum.

Peace.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Nov 30, 2015)

Who knew Kool-Aid was the next Colt 45.......


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White people made up "gangsta culture". Some Blacks in an attempt to get ahead simply emulated your mafias.
> ...


I disagree they were just as much as criminals. True by the definition of the word they may have been criminals but there are shades of grey.  I'm not talking only about the Italians and Ashkenazi Jews, I am talking about the anglo saxons that founded this country. FYI. The Italians and Jews also went through a period of discrimination along with the Irish until they were accepted as honorary white people.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Perhaps you have me confused with your own history


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 30, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White people made up "gangsta culture". Some Blacks in an attempt to get ahead simply emulated your mafias.
> ...


We got them chilled out pretty well...the negro crime problem will be addressed, too.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Nope. I learned long ago opinions were not facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


When? Did you guys finally get your race war date set?  I ask because you keep stalling or you are not part of the decision making group.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > That's quite the off-topic ramble, but I'd take issue with your premise.  I'd say Fox Noise isn't a "white supremacist racist media outlet", but that that is their base.  It's a subtle difference.  You don't have to actually BE racist to exploit them; you just have to be unprincipled -- like pretending Jeremiah Wright, Van Jones, Shirley Sherrod, ACORN, the "New Black Panthers", the "Knockout Game" "hip hop barbecues at the White House" et al are real stories.  They do know how to draw attention.
> ...



We're back Avery, after a great meal.  I see you're a very thoughtful sort with no hesitation to delve deep, and to look into social issues behind the superficial issues, and for both of those I applaud you.  Rare traits around here, and it bodes well for future discourse in threads more about those cultural backdrops.

To the point immediately here, your two videos here were not stories, but commentaries.  My point was that in the case of this media outlet, they race-bait with an endless pizzle of stories about "the scary black man comin' ta git you", as I listed, in order to draw their target audience.  It's exactly the same LCD approach as the sleazy tabloid newspaper, which indeed is exactly what Rupert Murdoch made his fortune in before opening a TV version of the same thing -- a gossip channel using politicians instead of celebrities.... always the personal over the policy.

I did particularly enjoy the second video.  I think Smiley makes a lot of incisive points about the derivations of those cultural patterns (which are rarely ever given a fair hearing either anywhere on television or on this message board), and calling out O'Reilly's double standard.  That's good stuff, but it's too cerebral to be Fox's bread and butter, which is, it's obvious to me, raw emotion.

Now your last video (later post) about the SSR (?) kid, haven't watched it yet -- seems to touch on one of my pet issues here, indeed the one that was the hot button at the time when I came to this site, and that is the culture of violence that we live in and foster that leads to, in part, the gun slaying epidemics we see so often.  That's another cultural issue too worth dissecting in its place.

But for the moment my point was simply how Fox Noise chooses to play up insignificant stories on the basis of whether a given story will scare the bejesus out of the white people and thereby, garner them viewers and ratings, which directly means money in the bank. And as far as what its editors decide which stories are newsworthy, that's what I see.

I've got many thoughts about media too, again in their proper time and place.

Once again, it's good to meet you and I have a world of respect for the community work you described in a separate post.  Looking forward to future interaction with your obviously capable intellect.

Aloha.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good gawd, what a stretch. I thank Lakooka has been in the hooch


61 pages later.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Hahahaha what a dumb fk you are


----------



## jc456 (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You should stop giving your options then


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


What can or should or do we need to do to end the cycle? And how many generations would it take if we did all the right things?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...





Stop trying to pretend you're doing anything other than making partisan excuses yourself.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I see you're a very thoughtful sort with no hesitation to delve deep, and to look into social issues behind the superficial issues...



Hello, Pogo.

I spent 1/5 of my nearly sixty years witnessing on a near daily basis *Child Abuse & Neglect* (which some folks like to politely term as *Poverty*), that resulted with depressed, sometimes suicidal children maturing into depressed, angry, frustrated, sometimes suicidal teens and adults lacking empathy and compassion...angry teens and adults who often placed me and countless peaceful people in fear for our physical safety.

Frankly, I do not believe I am delving deep. I am simply using my common sense that tells me when developing human newborns, infants, toddlers and children are raised by caregivers Kendrick Lamar describes as "living wild" parents, these human beings are not going to develop into emotionally well teens and adults.

More frankness, if I was *raised by a "Welfare Queen**" *I would be peeved as hell for having a immature parent who irresponsibly birthed me out of her own selfishness, and stunted my emotional development, as well as deprived me of a childhood I see many American kids from all stripes enjoying.


Kendrick who is approaching thirty-yrs-old, reveals he is still depressed and despondent over his childhood, though like many victims of child abuse he will not place the blame for his childhood and adult depression on his parent's shoulders.



Pogo said:


> I did particularly enjoy the second video. I think Smiley makes a lot of incisive points about the derivations of those cultural patterns (which are rarely ever given a fair hearing either anywhere on television or on this message board), and calling out O'Reilly's double standard. That's good stuff, but it's too cerebral to be Fox's bread and butter, which is, it's obvious to me, raw emotion.



Pogo, I no longer trust any one news source. We both know the news media is a for-profit industry which has devolved by becoming dependent on often-misleading headlines and politically skewed news reporting for luring in viewership.

As for the video Smiley-OReilly vid. Watching this interview, I see something totally different from what you see.

I see and HEAR a *victim of early childhood emotional and physical abuse* who overcame the emotional trauma he experienced as a child and went on to become a responsible, fairly successful American citizen respected by a good number of his American neighbors.

I see a man who is disturbed that his nine brothers and sisters still struggle with poverty.

Pogo, if I had to guess, as he matured a young Tavis silently and frequently questioned many of the choices his mother made for her family's well being.

Ain't it funny how two people watching an interview can see and hear totally different things? :grin:

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> What can or should or do we need to do to end the cycle?
> 
> And how many generations would it take if we did all the right things?



Hi, sealybobo.

We are greedy, biased, fallible humans, therefore I believe we will NEVER do all the right things that satisfy everyone.

As for ending generational *child abuse and neglect* (which pseudo-caring ppl politely term as *Poverty*) that deprives many American kids from experiencing a safe, fairly happy childhood, I believe it would be very helpful if *Mr. and Mrs. Obama compassionately*, yet firmly and honestly addressed the issue of immature single teen and adult moms irresponsibly introducing children to a life of hardship and struggle.

I believe there is a significant population of Americans who need to hear responsible parental figures compassionately and firmly scolding them, saying *"Enough is enough, we need to begin building families out of love between two committed caring partners, not immature selfishness."*

Other possible solutions:

Placing cameras in the common area of homes with an established track record for failing to responsibly raise and supervise children.

Mandatory drug testing for people requiring public money to support and build their families.

Last resort, court ordered birth control. young children like these kids I met some time ago need to be protected from irresponsible, "clueless" parenting.

Brooklyn's Boom-Box Mom; Sad Case of Child Abuse & Maltreatment

One other thing, eliminate the PC language and begin correctly referring to *'poverty and family break-down'* by honestly characterizing what 'poverty and family break-down' really is: *"Childhood Abuse and Neglect."*

In my opinion these two moms are fueling poverty by building families of children who will grow up peeved for irresponsibly being introduced to a life of struggle and hardship.

These moms also represent the reason why for more than thirty years many rap performance artists have been characterizing the maternal half of our population as *itches and *hores.



sealybobo, instead of slamming our fellow citizens shouldn't compassionate Americans be looking for solutions to educating teen girls and women like *Baltimore Mom of The Year Toya Graham *who building families out of selfishness and immaturity instead of a loving, committed relationship between two adults?

Peace.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 30, 2015)

So I was in Duane Reade and asked one of the black, female employees stocking a shelf to give me her advise on what was the best Kool Aid for entertaining guests....sheesh she got all uppity and said, "Y you axe me dat?"  I told her my USMC Friend Asewhatever said that blacks know all about Kool Aid


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So I was in Duane Reade



Jeepers, Frank.  TMI.


----------



## Boss (Dec 1, 2015)

Whether you are black, female, gay, poor, rich, young, old, retarded, southern, foreign, short or tall... accepting the liberal ideology of victimhood is a detriment to the ultimate objectives of the individual. It is, in fact, a trap. A very cleverly-designed trap set long ago by so-called progressives. 

People will say, I am for the liberals because they are "for the blacks" because their policies offer incentives or benefits exclusively for blacks and to the exclusion of others. Yet these policies render it impossible for the black who is "helped" to ever realize the sense of accomplishment. The same sense of accomplishment others get to experience by doing things on their own with no "help" from the liberals. 

Think of it like this... If you go to work with a group of other co-workers and they do their work while you slack off all week and at the end of the week you all get an equal paycheck... how do your co-workers feel about you? Do they respect you as their equal or do they point to you and complain that you were given preferential treatment? How do you feel about yourself? Did you deserve the same pay as the others for slacking off all week? 

The liberal ideology of constantly victimizing then rewarding on that basis, is insidiously hiding a discrimination that can never be overcome. It strips you of your individual pride and keeps you segregated from your counterparts. It's like kids being fed candy and junk their whole life and not required to exercise. It may be great while it's happening but the end results are catastrophic.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 1, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > What can or should or do we need to do to end the cycle?
> ...


In case you don't know, I've had this conversation with blacks before. They get defensive when I suggest they are to blame. They say "whites do this stuff too. Why don't I fix whites before I worry about blacks". 

And in a way I agree. Poor young whites need this too. So I like how you aren't singling out blacks. I agree with you. I got to get ready for work but we will talk more.


----------



## hadit (Dec 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I would be offended that people would assume that I was a black person because I enjoyed watermelon and fried chicken.  Would not a black person be offended if he played water polo and people assumed he was white?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2015)

Boss said:


> Whether you are black, female, gay, poor, rich, young, old, retarded, southern, foreign, short or tall... accepting the liberal ideology of victimhood is a detriment to the ultimate objectives of the individual. It is, in fact, a trap. A very cleverly-designed trap set long ago by so-called progressives.
> 
> People will say, I am for the liberals because they are "for the blacks" because their policies offer incentives or benefits exclusively for blacks and to the exclusion of others. Yet these policies render it impossible for the black who is "helped" to ever realize the sense of accomplishment. The same sense of accomplishment others get to experience by doing things on their own with no "help" from the liberals.
> 
> ...



You have some valid points -- but what you're describing isn't "liberalism" at all.  Some of it is leftism and some (victimizing then rewarding) is simply errant conclusion.

(/offtopic)


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2015)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I get your point but thats not what you originally said. You said you would be offended that they associate them (the food?) with Black people.

No I wouldnt be offended if people thought I was white and played water polo. I would think it was funny to be honest since I definitely dont look like a white person.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 1, 2015)

Boss said:


> Think of it like this... If you go to work with a group of other co-workers and they do their work while you slack off all week and at the end of the week you all get an equal paycheck... how do your co-workers feel about you? Do they respect you as their equal or do they point to you and complain that you were given preferential treatment? How do you feel about yourself? Did you deserve the same pay as the others for slacking off all week?



Hello Boss.

This, my friend, is the bottomline. My grandpa would always say, "*No one respects a slacker*."

I appreciate you sharing your well stated comments and concerns.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 1, 2015)

Boss said:


> Whether you are black, female, gay, poor, rich, young, old, retarded, southern, foreign, short or tall... accepting the liberal ideology of victimhood is a detriment to the ultimate objectives of the individual. It is, in fact, a trap. A very cleverly-designed trap set long ago by so-called progressives.
> 
> People will say, I am for the liberals because they are "for the blacks" because their policies offer incentives or benefits exclusively for blacks and to the exclusion of others. Yet these policies render it impossible for the black who is "helped" to ever realize the sense of accomplishment. The same sense of accomplishment others get to experience by doing things on their own with no "help" from the liberals.
> 
> ...


What is your advice to poor people in poor communities?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> In case you don't know, I've had this conversation with blacks before. They get defensive when I suggest they are to blame. They say "whites do this stuff too. Why don't I fix whites before I worry about blacks".
> 
> And in a way I agree. Poor young whites need this too. So I like how you aren't singling out blacks. I agree with you. I got to get ready for work but we will talk more.



Hi SB. When I see a significant number of abused and neglected children from any community maturing into teens and adults causing chaos and mayhem that seriously impairs the quality of life for their peaceful neighbors, I will address that issue.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 1, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > In case you don't know, I've had this conversation with blacks before. They get defensive when I suggest they are to blame. They say "whites do this stuff too. Why don't I fix whites before I worry about blacks".
> ...


Blacks will say as a white why don't you fix the whites before you worry about their communities. 

They say whites kill just as much as blacks. Can you explain how and why no white communities are experiencing the same problems? Or are they? So what's the solution.

II like the idea to really solving the problem of young single gils not getting pregnant or only having one. If you are subsidized at all you got to wear an IUD. They should be free in the aca. If you have a second kid no more benefits for having more kids. Too many ignorant single moms being rewarded and they act like they aren't stupid having another kid. Really crack down on deadbeat dads.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Blacks will say as a white why don't you fix the whites before you worry about their communities.
> 
> They say whites kill just as much as blacks. Can you explain how and why no white communities are experiencing the same problems? Or are they? So what's the solution.



SB, frankly I find offensive the concept of using our complexions as a means to describe human beings.

My experience tells me people from all stripes are capable of greatness or depravity.

Peace.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> What is your advice to poor people in poor communities?



Stop looking for someone to help you and help yourself. Stop seeing yourself as a victim and strive to achieve your potential. Poor people in poor communities become successful every single day. Get an education, have dedication and pride and never give up. If you follow this advice, 100% of the time, you WILL be successful. You may have setbacks, you may face adversity and challenges... don't give up... don't become a victim... don't expect others to give you things. If you are busting your hump to make it, there will be people along the way who see this and offer you opportunity. You don't need the Democrats or Liberals to tilt tables in your favor. Do it on your own and keep your dignity and pride.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > What is your advice to poor people in poor communities?
> ...


If 100% of the poor people in poor communities took your advice, how many of them do you think would succeed? 

Then who would work at Walmart and mcd's?

Seems there are probably lots of poor people who follow your advice and are still poor.

That doesn't mean don't try or give up because not everyone will make it but hopefully you will.

Democrats try to make things fair Republicans say every man for himself and no rules is the best way.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I already said... 100% 


I don't know who would work where, that's not what the question was. 

*Democrats try to make things fair...*

In a free society there is no such thing as "fair" and when you try to achieve "fairness" millions are oppressed and killed. Because everything cannot be made absolutely fair. Some people will always have more and some people will always have less. 

No one has said "no rules" on the Republican side. That's an extremist exaggeration. We have laws guaranteeing equal opportunity for all... that's as close to "fair" as a free society can be and still remain free.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Seems there are probably lots of poor people who follow your advice and are still poor.



Nope. As I said, follow my advice and it will work 100% of the time. Never fails. Of course, it's hard advice to follow sometimes... it's not easy... but nothing worthwhile is ever easy. And you're never going to have 100% of the people who are willing to put forth the effort and follow my advice. Some are content to work at Wal-mart and McD's their whole life and never strive for more.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > What is your advice to poor people in poor communities?
> ...


Wow! I am surprised I agree with you on something.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What is your bar for success?  What you consider success may not be the same for everyone. Also concepts of success change for people (or should) throughout life. At first success to me was making it to the age of 18 without getting shot by a cop or some gang banger.  Now success to me would be getting at least 100 young Black people out of poverty


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I've went over this with you before. Whites do need to worry about their own neighborhoods if they want to have an ounce of credibility with Black people. Whites have all the opportunities handed to them if they just show up and do not have to work as hard. Yet they still have issues with crime. There is no way someone like that is going to be able tell me they have the solution when their circumstances are different and more favorable yet they still have the same problems. 

Youre never going to solve any problem by attempting to keep people in poverty from having sex. Thats pretty much a dead end that will never work because the only thing that cuts down on pregnancy rates is prosperity and opportunity.  The more time you spend making money the less time for sex/pregnancy and more awareness of what having to feed another mouth will do to your pocketbook..


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seems there are probably lots of poor people who follow your advice and are still poor.
> ...


Really?  Because this guy walked to work every day 21 miles a day http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...t-ubs-banker-woodward-buses-transit/22660785/

and the only thing that made him "successful" was someone noticed and they raised a bunch of money for him so he could buy a car.  How many people like him walk to work everyday, struggle, work hard, etc. and will never be helped so will just eek out their existence until they retire and get the minimum in social security and have zero in savings?
*The world knew when walking worker James Robertson toted up $360,000 and a new car, which put him in danger in his old Detroit neighborhood, he told police. Now he's in a secret apartment in suburbia.*

*No one wants everyone to make the same amount.  No one wants "everyone to be equally successful".  That's what Republicans think they hear when we say we want to make things equal for everyone.*


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


So you lied in the past when you denied that black communities are much more dangerous than white communities?  Because I never worried about getting shot in the suburbs but I did when I was living in Detroit.  I'm glad you aren't pretending anymore that the black community isn't way more fucked up than white communities.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...


I don't want them to stop having sex.  I want them to stop having babies.  At least until they are ready.  And if blacks won't stop having kids they can't raise, then don't expect them to ever crawl out of the shit hole ghettos they live in.  This neglect of their children is why so many blacks grow up so fucked up.

Do poor white trash do it to?  Yes.  Congratulations.  The average black community is as good as the worst white neighborhoods.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I never denied some Black communities were dangerous. I said white communities were just as dangerous. Also you miss that the cops were not part of the community and they were my primary worry. Try harder.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


When you have sex you tend to have babies. Trust me on that one.  Again no white boy is going to convince Black people not to have kids. Sounds too much like genocide. White people are not trusted and thats the reason nothing you say will ever be effective in poor Black communities.

The average Black community is better than any white neighborhood I know of.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not when you have to fear you won't live to 18 you idiot!  And when you wear an iud or rubber you don't get pregnant as much.  Maybe black people aren't smart enough to get these concepts.  You sure seem to be having trouble with it.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Seems there are probably lots of poor people who follow your advice and are still poor.
> ...


See, I feel like I have gotten lucky in life.  If a couple of breaks here and there didn't happen, who knows where I would be.  My brother is a VP and he says he hit the work lotto.  Of course he made his own opportunities by getting a masters and being successful at his job but anything/something could have happened along the way and today he'd just be an average HR manager, not a VP of a fortune 500 company.  

I just don't agree that if 100% of the people tried that 100% of them would succeed.  I'd be surprised if 20% of them would.

Because the world needs ditch diggers.  Companies need cheap labor.  There aren't enough good jobs out there for everyone.  If everyone did succeed, who would dig the ditches?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yes even then. Again white cops are not part of the Black community. They just run around in it making it dangerous.

I'm not having any trouble at all. I'm just letting you know that no white boy is going to convince Black people to commit self genocide by not having more children.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



LMAO.. So you show me an example of someone who followed my advice and someone saw him busting his hump and offered him opportunity, like I said... but that somehow refutes my point?  

YOU said that Democrats "want to make things fair" ...I'm using YOUR word. Everything IS equal in terms of opportunity, we have all kinds of anti-discrimination laws to ensure equal opportunity. We cannot have universal fairness! That doesn't ever exist in a free society.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Disagree. We only have equal opportunity in one area. That area is the determination to keep going. No law is going to change the fact that whites own the vast majority resources/jobs and a lot of them discriminate against non whites and especially Black people. That doesnt mean you should just throw up your hands and quit. That just means you keep going until  you have conquered that hurdle of discrimination.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


I feel what you are saying, but just keep in mind that for every 1 of those guys who got lucky and was given $300K, there are hundreds if not thousands who will go their whole lives just eeking out a meager existence.

But I see what you are saying.  Not 100% in disagreement with you.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Okay, so you are a living example of how life is sometimes NOT FAIR!  

*I just don't agree that if 100% of the people tried that 100% of them would succeed.  I'd be surprised if 20% of them would.*

Of course you don't agree! That's the reason you want to give my money away to supposedly "help" people. You feel guilty for not earning what you've got and you want to assuage that guilt by giving someone else a winning lotto ticket. I understand completely. 

I am a little troubled by your notion of "who will do the dirty jobs" because it doesn't sound like you are very committed to helping people. Sounds like you want to keep people down... keep them dependent on your benevolence with my money, so they will be happy scrubbing your toilets. 

There's not enough good jobs out there for everyone but everyone isn't going to follow my advice. Others who do follow my advice may not be content with any jobs out there, they may want to be their own boss and become a creator of jobs. What I am seeing from you is a defeatist attitude that is exactly contradictory to my advice. Throw up your hands and say... it's too hard! Can't you just give me some of Boss' money to make it all FAIR???


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Asclepias disagrees with you.  I want to hear your come back.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Disagree. We only have equal opportunity in one area. That area is the determination to keep going. No law is going to change the fact that whites own the vast majority resources/jobs and a lot of them discriminate against non whites and especially Black people. That doesnt mean you should just throw up your hands and quit. That just means you keep going until  you have conquered that hurdle of discrimination.



I have an uncle who is a civil rights attorney in Atlanta. Get me the names and phone numbers of anyone who is being discriminated against and I'll see to it you get a nice commission on their multi-million dollar settlement, okay?


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias disagrees with you.  I want to hear your come back.



Well post #634 he agreed with me.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Disagree. We only have equal opportunity in one area. That area is the determination to keep going. No law is going to change the fact that whites own the vast majority resources/jobs and a lot of them discriminate against non whites and especially Black people. That doesnt mean you should just throw up your hands and quit. That just means you keep going until  you have conquered that hurdle of discrimination.
> ...


You should ask your uncle how hard it is to prove a discrimination case short of the person admitting it or being caught in the act.  I too have a family member that deals with civil rights cases. The fact that I would have to go to court to get a opportunity is proof its not equal.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



New dad Zuckerberg vows to give away Facebook fortune

In a letter to Maxima posted on his Facebook page, Zuckerberg and wife Priscilla Chan said they were going to give away 99 percent of their company shares -- estimated value $45 billion -- during their lives in an effort to make a happy and healthy world.

Meanwhile boss is worried about the government giving away $1 of his.

Why would the Zuckerbergs do such a thing?  Maybe they don't want poor people to work???  Or maybe they don't agree with your selfish ignorant phylosophy.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias disagrees with you.  I want to hear your come back.
> ...


Cherish it.  It may be a long time before he agrees with another thing you say.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> I feel what you are saying, but just keep in mind that for every 1 of those guys who got lucky and was given $300K, there are hundreds if not thousands who will go their whole lives just eeking out a meager existence.
> 
> But I see what you are saying.  Not 100% in disagreement with you.



Again, this boils down to motivation and determination. I don't know of ANYONE who was determined and motivated to be successful and never made it. The guy you presented didn't "get lucky" he had people who saw him trying and helped him. If he had been laid up in the projects with his ho and bottle of ripple, I doubt he would have been helped. If he was out there with his pants around his knees and his drawers showing, gang banging with hood rats... I doubt people would have helped him. 

People who go their whole lives eking out a meager existence are people who aren't motivated to do more... they are content with where they are or they've convinced themselves they can't do any better. Democrat policies only enable these people and allow them to remain where they are. Which is good for you because you need someone to scrub your toilets. Right?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Whether you are black, female, gay, poor, rich, young, old, retarded, southern, foreign, short or tall... accepting the liberal ideology of victimhood is a detriment to the ultimate objectives of the individual. It is, in fact, a trap. A very cleverly-designed trap set long ago by so-called progressives.
> 
> People will say, I am for the liberals because they are "for the blacks" because their policies offer incentives or benefits exclusively for blacks and to the exclusion of others. Yet these policies render it impossible for the black who is "helped" to ever realize the sense of accomplishment. The same sense of accomplishment others get to experience by doing things on their own with no "help" from the liberals.
> 
> ...


*
Think of it like this... If you go to work with a group of other co-workers and they do their work while you slack off all week and at the end of the week you all get an equal paycheck... how do your co-workers feel about you? Do they respect you as their equal or do they point to you and complain that you were given preferential treatment? How do you feel about yourself? Did you deserve the same pay as the others for slacking off all week?*

Public union


----------



## Pogo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I feel what you are saying, but just keep in mind that for every 1 of those guys who got lucky and was given $300K, there are hundreds if not thousands who will go their whole lives just eeking out a meager existence.
> ...



If you actually think there aren't people denied opportunities solely on the basis of their race (and other factors having nothing to do with their qualifications), you must live in some kind of bubble.  Either that or you're under 18 years old.

Incidentally Affirmative Action, which I assume is what you're talking about, began with Richard Nixon.

(/severely offtopic)


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


giving people money for doing nothing more than popping out babies is why there is a nation of poor lazy people.

What incentive is there to accomplish anything when someone merely gives you a reward for doing nothing?

Poverty is built by this concept, and to end poverty one would have to stop with the free money.  I didn't say stop paying the folks, I'm saying make them earn it.  Why is it liberals are against a poor person working for their money?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


huh?  that just is mumbo jumbo sloganeering shit.,


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't mind going to court for a million bucks, do you? 

Discrimination is either happening or it's not. If it has happened, there will be no case because there will be a settlement. A good civil rights attorney will take your case pro bono if you have a legitimate case. So I just don't accept that there is this rampant discrimination happening... this isn't 1954. Are people sometimes "prejudiced" against others? Sure... but that gets back to the whole thing about "fairness" and how it's impossible to achieve in a free society.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


No I wouldnt mind but thats not the point. The point is that opportunity is not equal for everyone contrary to your claim. .


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Again, I'll make you the same offer... Give me the names and phone numbers of those who have been discriminated against based on race and I'll make sure you get a nice commission off their multi-million dollar settlement. You see, it's a violation of Federal law. So if it is happening, it is in violation of the law and those doing the discriminating are liable. 

On AA (wasn't brought up)... I happen to think it was a good idea at the time, much like the labor unions. However, it is no longer beneficial and is actually detrimental. I don't care who's policy it was... doesn't matter. At the time, we had a problem with systemic discrimination. Our father's fathers were racist by today's standards, that's just a fact. That cycle has long since been broken and we no longer have that problem. 

Today, programs like AA are detrimental to individual pride and dignity. They serve as an excuse for people to say you didn't really earn what you have. You can't undo it or overcome it. While these type of "helping" programs once may have had a place, they now serve to strip people of their dignity and extinguish their pride. That's certainly not helping anyone.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But opportunity IS equal... it's not always FAIR, but it IS equal.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I feel what you are saying, but just keep in mind that for every 1 of those guys who got lucky and was given $300K, there are hundreds if not thousands who will go their whole lives just eeking out a meager existence.
> ...


Or they go their whole lives just eking out a meager existence because no better opportunities came along.  I know a lot of people who are working and they submit their resume's to better companies and they never get any call backs.  A lot of companies only hire someone they know.

Or maybe the person is motivated, hard working, honest, but just isn't that sharp. Maybe they don't present themselves well.  

The point I'm trying to make is that trying hard is not a guarantee that you will be successful.  A lot of people will try and fail.  

And don't forget you might be giving someone who's average this advice and you yourself might be exceptional.  Maybe it is true exceptional people who try hard will make it 100% of the time but not everyone is that.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Because if they are working for their welfare, how are they going to look for a job?  That is at least the concept.  

Tell Aslepsias what you just said to me.  He says poor black people will not stop having kids.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 2, 2015)

I just posted this to be number 666.



Boss said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


I wasn't necessarily thinking of cases in the United States there, but certainly they exist, and no I don't walk around with their addresses and phone numbers in my pocket so get off your fantasy horse. I'm just saying quit being naïve or obtuse, whichever applies.

I agree about AA. But don't tell me it doesn't happen.

(/still way offtopic)


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


You are wrong thinking we no longer have this problem.  I work for a company that has zero minorities.  Zero.  They should have a least 1 black guy working here just like the GOP has one black guy in their party.  We need a token!  If every company that doesn't have a black working for them would just hire one each we'd probably solve our black poverty problem.  Unfortunately the Big 3 employeed a lot lot blacks but the GOP with NAFTA sent all those jobs to China and Mexico.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So you think opportunities just fall into your lap? You think submitting a resume is all you need to do? _Oh well, I tried Boss' advice and it didn't take!_ You have to keep on trying, try new things, try different approaches, rework your resume, go back to school, etc., etc., etc. A lot of people WILL try and fail, that's when you get back up and try again! 99% of successful people were not successful on their first attempt. Some failed too many times to count. 

Average doesn't matter... you're making excuses. You have to believe in yourself, first and foremost... if you think you're average, why the hell would someone else think you're great? You have to present yourself and carry yourself like you're the best thing since sliced bread and anyone would be fortunate to have you working for them. Not only do you have to believe that, you have to convince potential employers of that. 

And again, the liberal democrat policies serve to promote this sense of "averageness" you are talking about... we pat them on their heads and say... _you can't help it you're stupid and worthless, here's a check! _


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


No opportunity is not equal. If it was then white people wouldnt do things like toss resumes in the garbage with traditionally Black sounding names.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No you dont need a token. You need a qualified Black person. AA doesnt mean you get hired just because you are Black. You have to be qualified.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Take for example all the guys who work for Ford.  If conservatives had their way, most of them would be making minimum wage and only the exceptional employees, about 2% of them, would be making a living wage.  

You pat them on the head and say if you want a better paycheck, start your own business, go back to school or try a little harder.  And its never enough.  You point to Bill Gates and say, "look, he made it so can you".  In fact you suggest 100% of the people can do what he did if they just keep trying.  

And if by patting them on the head and handing them a check means paying them a fair wage for a fair days work, yes, we believe in doing that.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


You act like only a rocket scientist can do what we do here at my company.  That isn't true.  But for some reason, my bosses only seem to be able to find whites they want to hire.  I've seen them interview a few blacks but based on their attitudes in the lunch room, I doubt those black people interviewing have a chance in hell of getting hired.  This is why we had AA.  You guys like to cry that a more qualified white didn't get the job because a less qualified black got the job.  Fact is, anyone can do that job.  If not they wouldn't be picking by the process of ini mini mini mo.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Because if they are working for their welfare, how are they going to look for a job?  That is at least the concept.



The same way people with families and jobs go back to school or work second jobs. There's 24 hours in a day, most people only work 8. There are 168 hours in a week, most people work 40. You have to be willing to put forth the extra effort to be successful, as I said, it's not easy. If it was, everyone would be successful. 

Again-- you are making excuses. You have to overcome that. There is always an excuse for why you couldn't do something. People who become successful (for the most part) are those who simply don't find excuses. It's just not part of their vocabulary or thinking.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I'm not excusing your job from being discriminatory. I'm just saying you dont need a token. You need somebody that fits the qualifications whatever they may be.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It's quite ironic that you picked FORD as an example. Henry Ford paid his employees very well for the times. And hey... democrats and labor unions had their way and now all the cars are made in Canada or Japan and the American auto worker is unemployed. 

I didn't say 100% of the people can be Bill Gates. I said 100% who take my advice can be successful and I stand by that statement. 

And again-- you revert to this 'fairness' bullshit that you need to get over. Life is not fucking fair! It's never going to be 100% fair for everyone across the board... that's not a FREE society...that's Communist China where "fair" translates to $1 a day and a bowl of rice!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Because if they are working for their welfare, how are they going to look for a job?  That is at least the concept.
> ...


I agree.  For example, how many poor people smoke a pack of smokes every day.  Imagine the fortune they could amass if they saves $7 a day.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


sure it is.  Explain how it isn't?


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> You are wrong thinking we no longer have this problem. I work for a company that has zero minorities. Zero. They should have a least 1 black guy working here just like the GOP has one black guy in their party. We need a token! If every company that doesn't have a black working for them would just hire one each we'd probably solve our black poverty problem. Unfortunately the Big 3 employeed a lot lot blacks but the GOP with NAFTA sent all those jobs to China and Mexico.



What??? You mean you think your company should just hire someone with black skin because black skinned people can't get a job there otherwise? What's the matter with them? Does their skin make them stupid or something? 

How would you feel being a "token?" Let's say the national MENSA society decided to adopt you as a "token" even though you're nowhere near MENSA level intelligence? You think you'd be happy there? Would you feel you belonged? Would your fellow Mensans respect you as an equal? Now, maybe it's more "fair" for them to have a token idiot, but you cannot force fairness. It doesn't work.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


profiling again I see.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


well if they're working for a welfare check, then they don't have 24 x 7 to procreate.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You are wrong thinking we no longer have this problem. I work for a company that has zero minorities. Zero. They should have a least 1 black guy working here just like the GOP has one black guy in their party. We need a token! If every company that doesn't have a black working for them would just hire one each we'd probably solve our black poverty problem. Unfortunately the Big 3 employeed a lot lot blacks but the GOP with NAFTA sent all those jobs to China and Mexico.
> ...



My company should go out of their way to hire a black because just like the rest of us, they are probably PLENTY qualified to work here.  Unfortunately the hiring managers have a bad opinion of black people.  Lots of whites do.  It is why we came up with AA in the first place.  Now you may think the time has passed and racism doesn't exist anymore but you would be wrong.  

I'm sure like Ben Carson the black my company hires would not think of themselves as the token black.  In time they might even think they are better than the average black just like Ben does.  They may even forget that it was a program like AA that got them their first break.  

Ben Carson experienced periods of poverty in his youth, and his family intermittently relied on government assistance (primarily food stamps).


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Yep

Do job-seekers with 'white' names get more callbacks than 'black' names?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I wouldn't mind 4 hours a week mandatory work to pay for your welfare.  Even if it is picking up trash or licking stamps or sending out emails.  

Making them work, you would see a lot of lazy ones won't do the work and just stop getting the money.  That's fine with me.  And if there is work involved, they might just decide to go take the walmart job instead of opting to stay at home and make half what they would make at Walmart only doing nothing.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Seems like an easy solution.  Stop naming your kids Jamaal or Shantiqua.  George Jefferson has a much better chance of getting a job.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> My company should go out of their way to hire a black because just like the rest of us, they are probably PLENTY qualified to work here. Unfortunately the hiring managers have a bad opinion of black people. Lots of whites do. It is why we came up with AA in the first place. Now you may think the time has passed and racism doesn't exist anymore but you would be wrong.



Again, I don't know anything about your company other than what you're telling me. If they are racially discriminating against qualified black applicants, that's a violation of Federal law and they can have their pants sued off. That's why we came up with Federal anti-discrimination laws and why judges award million-dollar lawsuits for racially discriminating. 

Racism certainly still exists, but you don't have many racist human resource directors anymore because their companies were put out of business.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Ben Carson experienced periods of poverty in his youth, and his family intermittently relied on government assistance (primarily food stamps).



And you would think this would be an example liberals held up to show how their programs helped people achieve greatness but they want to use it against him instead. Like we're supposed to know that poor people on food stamps have no right to ever be great! How dare him! lol


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



That's just a pure racist thing to say. It stereotypes black people. There may be all kinds of reasons certain people don't get callbacks while others do... again, life is not fair sometimes. I disagree with the name thing because I once had a woman working for me named "Shaniqua" and she was the smartest and hardest working employee I had. I wished I had a whole crew of Shaniquas!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


sure it is.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Carson experienced periods of poverty in his youth, and his family intermittently relied on government assistance (primarily food stamps).
> ...


No, he doesn't realize the very programs he wants to eliminate are the very programs that helped get him out of poverty.  

Just like my Catholic Conservative Republican friend who's against Planned Parenthood and other government programs that help the poor.  When he was a kid his dad died, and one of those programs got him a full ride to private school.  And he got social security and medicaid because his father died.  Today the sob wants to eliminate the very programs that him and his mother took advantage of.

And he got offended when I called him on it.  He thought I was attacking his mother when I was attacking him for being a fucking idiot who benefits from a program and then wants to eliminate that very program later in life.

Republicans like to believe they were born in the log cabin they built with their own two hands.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


again, it is the intent of the liberlturds to keep the poor poor.  just remember that.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Did you ever have a boss name Shaniqua?  I didn't think so.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So when we argue to give McD and Walmart employees a raise, or when we argue to raise minimum wage, our goal is to keep them below poverty?  Got it, fucking dummy.  lol


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


*No, he doesn't realize the very programs he wants to eliminate are the very programs that helped get him out of poverty. * 

No it isn't.  That's a foolish comment.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


huh?


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> I wouldn't mind 4 hours a week mandatory work to pay for your welfare. Even if it is picking up trash or licking stamps or sending out emails.



I agree but it should be more than 4 hrs a week, that's not much. 

We have to get back to a system where people are *motivated*. There needs to be some motivation to do better, to improve your condition. Without that, people become lazy and complacent... someone is going to take care of them and they know it. What incentive do they have to do better? 

That's why I am so opposed to the democrat policies of just handing them a check and patting them on their _poor little unfortunately stupid_ heads. It does not HELP anyone to do that, it enables them... keeps them in their "place" and _prevents_ them from achieving success.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


how?  Why do they work there if they aren't making enough?  Why is it Walmart or McD's responsibility to pay for their lifestyle?  They pay for the value of the effort.  If you wish to make more money, you find a job that pays more money. Walmart and McDs is a job opportunity to spring board to other opportunities.

Edit:  That's why mostly high school or college kids work in these jobs.  They use them as an interim job to finish their schooling.  Mom and dad subsidize their living costs.  You all are purely fkn nut jobs.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> No, he doesn't realize the very programs he wants to eliminate are the very programs that helped get him out of poverty.



No... the programs did not help him out of poverty. His hard work and determination helped him out of poverty and off of government assistance.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Did you ever have a boss name Shaniqua?  I didn't think so.



Well that's an unfair question for me because there are only a couple of times I've ever had a boss. I decided early on that I was going to be the boss. It hasn't been easy, I had to struggle to make it. But I can assure you of this, Shaniqua is somewhere today being successful because she had that determination. I am positive she is someone's boss.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


four hours a week?  hahahahaahahahahahaha, what the fk is the difference to doing nothing?  holy crap.  People who supply them the money work 35 to 60 hours a week.  So for nothing they get a salary from these hard working people.  And you all lib nuts think it's racist to make them work to get their salary.  How fk'd up are you all?


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> So when we argue to give McD and Walmart employees a raise, or when we argue to raise minimum wage, our goal is to keep them below poverty?  Got it, fucking dummy.  lol



In essence, *YES!* It is!  You said it yourself but you don't realize it. Who is going to do those jobs? Don't you remember making that point? So you throw a few more dollars to them and they can be content for a while, scrubbing your toilets and doing the work that is beneath you. How is this "helping" them in any way? 

I want the minimum wage kept low so that people say... you know what? I'm tired of this bullshit! I want to make more money! I'm going back to school... I'm getting a better job! As long as someone is dangling a carrot on a stick out there, they aren't going to do that... let's stick around the burger joint and maybe we'll get that $15 an hour if we elect Democrats!


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Did you ever have a boss name Shaniqua? I didn't think so.



My first boss was a Cuban immigrant who barely spoke English. He never graduated high school. He didn't know how to make a bank deposit! Despite these shortfalls, he was an inspiring businessperson and taught me a lot about perseverance and determination to succeed. He simply didn't know the meaning of the word "quit" or "can't" and he was an inspiration.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever have a boss name Shaniqua? I didn't think so.
> ...


My father, god rest his soul, worked three jobs and my mother worked so they had money to feed their three children.  It's called pride.

There's no pride in taking money for doing nothing.  That's called robbery.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

You guys are both talking one offs. Sealy and I are talking generally.  There are plenty of people that make it out of poverty. The point is that Blacks have a harder path to navigate due to racism. I made it out and for damn sure I experienced a lot of racism.


----------



## Correll (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You guys are both talking one offs. Sealy and I are talking generally.  There are plenty of people that make it out of poverty. The point is that Blacks have a harder path to navigate due to racism. I made it out and for damn sure I experienced a lot of racism.



I can believe THAT!

Any white person who talked BS like you do would have his ass fired, kicked and shunned from civilized society.

That you have succeeded can only be because of the racism of low expectations from White Guilt Driven liberals.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are both talking one offs. Sealy and I are talking generally.  There are plenty of people that make it out of poverty. The point is that Blacks have a harder path to navigate due to racism. I made it out and for damn sure I experienced a lot of racism.
> ...


Actually I had to be 10 times better than my white competition which wasnt hard at all. You can talk shit like I do when they are afraid of losing your expertise.  However what I say on this forum and what I say or said while I was working for someone else rarely got to that level simply because no white guy would ever have the balls to prompt me.


----------



## hazlnut (Dec 2, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Harris Faulkner is hot.



I forget, what do we call a female Uncle Tom.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Harris Faulkner is hot.
> ...


Aunt Jemima


----------



## Correll (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm sure you're right.

Any white guy would know that in any dispute that Upper Management would be afraid of the lawsuit and bad press that a loud mouthed black like you could produce, and that he would lose, no matter how much of an ass you had been.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You guys are both talking one offs. Sealy and I are talking generally.  There are plenty of people that make it out of poverty. The point is that Blacks have a harder path to navigate due to racism. I made it out and for damn sure I experienced a lot of racism.



And again, generally speaking we have anti-discrimination laws that forbid racial discrimination in hiring, in housing, in providing services, etc. 

There is no way to ever eliminate all racism. That is never going to happen and it especially isn't going to happen as long as some people remain focused on skin color. Setting up special programs for black people is counter-productive to eliminating racial discrimination... it exacerbates the problem. 

Racist SOBs like Lyndon Johnson knew this when they implemented their policies and blacks have been suffering as a result ever since. You don't fix the problem by tilting the tables in favor of the black person, you just make the problem worse and more insidious. Can't you see how it strips you from your pride and dignity as a black man? _You poor little stupid and ignorant black person, you can't help your unfortunate condition... here, let me give you something to make it seem more fair!_


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes I'm right. However, it wasnt fear of the boss. It was fear of getting their ass kicked.  I'm never an ass unless I am provoked. You make racist comments in my prescence and an ass kicking is sure to follow. I made that perfectly clear to my timid white coworkers that were racists.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are both talking one offs. Sealy and I are talking generally.  There are plenty of people that make it out of poverty. The point is that Blacks have a harder path to navigate due to racism. I made it out and for damn sure I experienced a lot of racism.
> ...


I would say youre right but when you look at it you have to call bullshit. Whites tipped the scales in their favor for over 400 years. Look what they now have. Control of the vast majority of all the institutions, resources, and jobs in the US.  So you cant tell me tilting the scales makes the problem worse unless you are saying whites are going to fight to keep Blacks in poverty.  Now if upsetting whites is the reason for not having AA again I have to call bullshit. I couldn't care less what they think of me. Theyre simply pions. My dignity is not determined by whites. Its determined by what I think.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I would say youre right but when you look at it you have to call bullshit. Whites tipped the scales in their favor for over 400 years. Look what they now have. Control of the vast majority of all the institutions, resources, and jobs in the US. So you cant tell me tilting the scales makes the problem worse unless you are saying whites are going to fight to keep Blacks in poverty. Now if upsetting whites is the reason for not having AA again I have to call bullshit. I couldn't care less what they think of me. Theyre simply pions. My dignity is not determined by whites. Its determined by what I think.



What difference does past history make? There is not a damn thing in this world that anyone will ever be able to do to erase history! 

Some white people DO want to keep you in poverty! They want to pat you on the head and patronize you because you can't help it that you're black. "_Here's a program for you because you're incapable of doing for yourself, because we all know you are ignorant and black, and you can't help that! If you had been born with white skin, things would have been different. So here is a little something to make you feel like things are more "fair" while the world around you continues to look down at you because you've got the wrong color skin. You're never going to accomplish anything because you're black and you can't help that... so we'll take care of you by giving you just enough to survive, okay?"
_
Look, I totally understand your sentiments but the answer is not more government hand outs to minorities. It hasn't helped the black community, it has served to SHACKLE them! Break those chains! Set yourself FREE! You don't need guilty white liberal racists feeding you crumbs out of pity! All that serves to do is destroy your self-esteem and pride. Realize that you have unlimited potential as a human being regardless of your skin color. If people are prejudiced, prove them wrong about you, make an example of yourself. Don't line up to take their handouts, be offended by that! You don't need to be coddled or taken care of, you're a grown ass man!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I would say youre right but when you look at it you have to call bullshit. Whites tipped the scales in their favor for over 400 years. Look what they now have. Control of the vast majority of all the institutions, resources, and jobs in the US. So you cant tell me tilting the scales makes the problem worse unless you are saying whites are going to fight to keep Blacks in poverty. Now if upsetting whites is the reason for not having AA again I have to call bullshit. I couldn't care less what they think of me. Theyre simply pions. My dignity is not determined by whites. Its determined by what I think.
> ...


The difference past history makes is that if it was done for whites whats the issue with it being done for Blacks so we can have equity?

I dont care about their motivations even if that was true. I care about the end result which would be employed Black people able to leave behind poverty.

The only thing that has shackled Black people is racism in its many forms. From the covert  physiological warfare on the Black people in this country to the overt.  Again. AA wouldnt destroy my self esteem. I dont have time for pride and nor do I care what some random white boy thinks.. I'm trying to feed my family and make sure my kids have it better than I did.  I'm also not offended because I dont consider them handouts. They still havent compensated my ancestors for their work in generating the wealth that made this country an economic power. Getting AA is not coddling. Its just another option to get ahead in my arsenal should I ever need it. I dont get to keep a job because I'm Black I have to perform on my own merits.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> The difference past history makes is that if it was done for whites whats the issue with it being done for Blacks so we can have equity?



Well you're not ever going to have "equity" in a free society.  You think I stand any chance of regaining all the lands white people stole from my Cherokee and Choctaw ancestors? Not gonna happen. Do you think white people are going to submit to being slaves for 400 years so you can feel equity? That's not going to happen dude. 



Asclepias said:


> I dont care about their motivations even if that was true. I care about the end result which would be employed Black people able to leave behind poverty.



Well, you've had the democrat policies of the Great Society for how many years now? Still, you have the highest illiteracy rate among any group of people in America. Japanese-Americans have had no such programs and they're doing fine. The programs have not helped blacks leave behind poverty... to the contrary... a study of black progress economically from 1865-1965 shows steady and consistent growth but since 1965 it has been in decline. What has happened? The programs have failed you because they exacerbate the problem... just as the racist POS LBJ knew they would. You've been placated and given little handouts, enough to keep your heads above water, and it has devastated any progress you could have made. 



Asclepias said:


> Again. AA wouldnt destroy my self esteem.



But it does... doesn't matter if you wanted it to. How can you be truly proud when your accomplishments are tarnished by the stigma of having a special program which enabled your success? It doesn't matter how hard you worked... look at how they are treating Ben Carson... he got food stamps and government assistance... he didn't earn it legitimately. The guilty white liberals give you stuff to placate their guilt and racism. You take it because it's free but you sacrifice your pride and dignity in doing so. It doesn't matter if you WANT to, that's just how it is.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Getting AA is not coddling. Its just another option to get ahead in my arsenal should I ever need it. I dont get to keep a job because I'm Black I have to perform on my own merits.



But that's not how it is viewed by society. As long as AA is there, people will assume you made it because you were given special treatment. Your merits mean nothing. If you've made it without the help of AA, why do you think it's needed? All it does is give people an excuse to dismiss your merits. You would be 1000x better off without it. 

I am all in favor of 'equal opportunity' for all. But we cannot ever have "equity" in a free society. There are always going to be things that are unfair, people who are racist, those who discriminate... that's a fact of life and erasing history won't change it, even IF you could erase history, which you can't.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Well you're not ever going to have "equity" in a free society.  You think I stand any chance of regaining all the lands white people stole from my Cherokee and Choctaw ancestors? Not gonna happen. Do you think white people are going to submit to being slaves for 400 years so you can feel equity? That's not going to happen dude.



The only way there is never going to be equity is due to racism. I'm not going to just give up because white people want to be racist. 





Boss said:


> Well, you've had the democrat policies of the Great Society for how many years now? Still, you have the highest illiteracy rate among any group of people in America. Japanese-Americans have had no such programs and they're doing fine. The programs have not helped blacks leave behind poverty... to the contrary... a study of black progress economically from 1865-1965 shows steady and consistent growth but since 1965 it has been in decline. What has happened? The programs have failed you because they exacerbate the problem... just as the racist POS LBJ knew they would. You've been placated and given little handouts, enough to keep your heads above water, and it has devastated any progress you could have made.



Actually NA's have the highest illiteracy rate.  Japanese Americans never went through centuries of slavery which set them back both physiologically or economically.  The programs do help Blacks leave behind poverty. I know too many stories of Blacks surviving due to these programs and were able to reach adult hood and leave. Ben Carson is a great example..



Boss said:


> But it does... doesn't matter if you wanted it to. How can you be truly proud when your accomplishments are tarnished by the stigma of having a special program which enabled your success? It doesn't matter how hard you worked... look at how they are treating Ben Carson... he got food stamps and government assistance... he didn't earn it legitimately. The guilty white liberals give you stuff to placate their guilt and racism. You take it because it's free but you sacrifice your pride and dignity in doing so. It doesn't matter if you WANT to, that's just how it is.



But it doesnt. I dont need to be proud of my accomplishments for starters. I am proud I am able to provide for my kids. Thats way more important.  Again the reasons for the assistance matters not one bit to me. I could care less. What matters is that my children are able to reach an environment where they can continue to prosper and pull others out of poverty.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Getting AA is not coddling. Its just another option to get ahead in my arsenal should I ever need it. I dont get to keep a job because I'm Black I have to perform on my own merits.
> ...


You worry too much about what white society thinks. I dont care. I think its needed because without it whites would go back to hiring only whites.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> The only way there is never going to be equity is due to racism. I'm not going to just give up because white people want to be racist.



I got news for you... there will always be people who are racist. And not just white people.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You worry too much about what white society thinks. I dont care. I think its needed because without it whites would go back to hiring only whites.



Not unless they wanted to have their asses sued off in federal court for violating anti-discrimination laws.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> apanese Americans never went through centuries of slavery which set them back both physiologically or economically.



More news for you... Virtually EVERYONE has ancestry who endured slavery or persecution at some point in their history and Japanese-Americans are no different.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> The programs do help Blacks leave behind poverty.



Statistics simply don't bear this out. Sorry, they just don't.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The only way there is never going to be equity is due to racism. I'm not going to just give up because white people want to be racist.
> ...


Not my issue and its not news to me. I just dont happen to care. They can only make it hard for me but they cant stop me.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You worry too much about what white society thinks. I dont care. I think its needed because without it whites would go back to hiring only whites.
> ...


They are very adept at covering their asses so they dont get sued.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I dont need to be proud of my accomplishments for starters.



Good for you, but most people DO want to be proud of their accomplishments and have dignity.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The programs do help Blacks leave behind poverty.
> ...


Reality bears this out. Without "programs" poor Blacks would die out along with poor whites.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you are just going to keep on supporting the "plantation mentality" of the left, even though it has destroyed the potential of the black community?  That's smart.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont need to be proud of my accomplishments for starters.
> ...


Then they should be proud they are feeding their kids and have dignity in that.  I might mention that white people have absolutely no problem with their handouts so you may want to attempt to convince them they should be ashamed.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


I dont support plantation mentality. Nothing has destroyed the potential of the Black community. Yes that is smart. Pretending everything will be fine by allowing whites to simply continue their racist ways would be dumb.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*Bullshit. *

As I said before... go research it for yourself. Blacks, while way behind whites, grew economically from 1865-1965. They stopped growing economically and began a steady decline in 1965... hmmm... what happened in 1965 to change things? Oh yeah, a racist Texas redneck implemented his "plantation" policies and you lapped it up like a puppy at a bowl of warm milk. You've been lapping it up ever since.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > apanese Americans never went through centuries of slavery which set them back both physiologically or economically.
> ...


To bad your news isnt relevant to the time period, the length of time and the location in question.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You haven't stopped racism and you won't stop racism. Never going to happen. 

It's actually racist to placate you and patronize you because of your skin color... don't you understand that?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


I dont need to research. I already know what has caused that and it wasnt what you are claiming. It has more to do with a pipe dream sold by whites and swallowed hook line and sinker by Blacks.  I will elaborate when I get back.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Huh?? What does time periods have to do with anything? You mean, there will come a time when we can stop placating and patronizing black folks on the basis of their skin color because enough time has passed?


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LMAO.. YES... the LBJ pipe dream that his Great Society programs would lift you out of poverty!


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I dont support plantation mentality.



But you do. That's what you're supporting. Let's just dole out some more government money to keep the black folk happy! That's how the South maintained civility on the plantation... give them just enough to be content and they are happy.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Then when do they have time to find a job?

So your solution is more government jobs?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Funny true story. We're going up north and we stop in flint Tim Horton for a coffee. It too Jamaul ten fucking minutes to get my coffee. Wtf jamaul? 

But I will admit on the way back Judy Shelly Lauri and Cindi were just as slow.  I think you are right about the young white kids. They are just as lazy and dumb.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever have a boss name Shaniqua? I didn't think so.
> ...


I just saw a great episode of blackish that illustrated your point. The black guy was fighting to save his black friends job and meanwhile, the buddy went out and found a better job. Said he wasn't feeling valued so he found a better job.

I'll give you this. No law protects me if a company wants to let me go.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I had a thought. AA isn't the problem in Detroit. The problem is there are no jobs in places like Detroit. I don't mean the heart of the city I'm talking about the other 75% of it.

I can agree racism plays a part but even you agree there is no solution to take the ghetto out of the poor blacks. There is no way to break the cycle of poverty, right? We have to give them good paying jobs first or they'll just keep breeding like rabbits? Because corporations won't go to places that are so dangerous. So dangerous kids worry they won't live to 18

Because I'd like to solve the cycle of poverty.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Yes even then. Again white cops are not part of the Black community.
> 
> *They just run around in it making it dangerous.*



Hi Asclepias. Reading your comment about cops making the "Black community" more dangerous I had to smile when I considered the numerous times my life and safety was threatened by a depressed, *sometimes suicidal *segment of the "Black community" who were "living wild" *(quoting Kendrick Lamar's characterization of his parents)* and robbing, shooting or outright murdering peaceful Americans residing in a struggling Brooklyn community.

'Jay Z' Raps About Child Abuse, The Fear and Harm He Caused to Peaceful People

Causes For Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations?

Is Police Misconduct and Child Abuse-Neglect Intertwined?

Peace.


----------



## Boss (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



Well the problem in Detroit is the base of the economy (the auto industry) tanked or sent all their jobs elsewhere so they don't have to be held hostage to the labor union. Once the economy collapses, the civil societal structure crumbles. 

If you honestly want to solve the cycle of poverty you'd stop supporting democrat policies designed to "help" people and advocate policies designed to motivate people instead. But then, who would do those jobs you don't want to do?


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 3, 2015)

people are getting killed by muslim terrorism daily and libs are worried about what kilmeade said to faulkner on a conservative news channel they supposedly hate and don't watch.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Jobs are our democratic policy. Good paying jobs.

Republicans policy is low paying jobs. Or send those jobs to china. That helps who?

Can 100% of Amway workers be successful? No. Like the economy, its a pyramid scheme. Only a few at the top, some in the middle and the masses on the bottom. The pyramid will never be a square. So 100% can't succeed no matter how had they try.


----------



## Boss (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jobs are our democratic policy. Good paying jobs.



Where the hell are they???


----------



## Correll (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



IMO, one of the reasons for Trump's dominance is his challenging of the GOP's long standing ideological faith in "Free Trade".

If he gets the nomination, IMO, one of the factors that makes him a contender to win, is his challenging of the Dems slightly less long standing policy of "Free Trade".

To be clear, I am agreeing with you that the GOP has not had good policies for good jobs.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jobs are our democratic policy. Good paying jobs.
> ...


Republicans sent them bye bye


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Boss said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The auto industry tank because the entire economy tanked thanks George Bush


----------



## Correll (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Obama has had plenty of time to come up with Trade POlicies of his own, if he really disagreed with the previous Republican and Democratic various trade agreements.

Yet, he has continued them. With nary a whimper from the Democrats in Congress.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


I dont have the idea I can stop racism. I already understand this. That is why I have no issue with AA giving me more options to obtain opportunities. Basically I operate like I am in guerrilla warfare. I will use any means at my disposal including the arms given to me by the enemy.  

Again you keep telling me your opinion as if its a fact. Even if it was I simply dont care if its racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


The time period has everything to do with it. There is a direct connection from slavery to Jim Crow to present time. If you dont understand that then you may understand why I lend no credibility to your opinion AA is racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Nope. It was the pipe dream of integration. Once Black people abandoned the culture and unity they were forced to practice when excluded from the american dream, they fell down. They fell for the idea that they were now free to spend their money in places where white people were still racist instead of their own businesses and communities. Once they abandoned what made them successful the dollars that routinely circulated in the Black communities and created wealth for Blacks they lost it. The war on drugs, the industrial prison complex, and the media are in the process of finishing it off.

I don't have a problem with integration per say but I do not like the results of promoting individualism over the concept of community in among Blacks.  I'm actually acquainted with one of the people that did the sit ins back in the 60's and she is happy for some of the benefits of integration but she too thinks it has hurt us in the long run.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont support plantation mentality.
> ...


Black folk are just as eligible to get some of the dole as whites who actually get more of it.  There wasnt an issue with welfare until it became "legal" for Blacks to get it.  I reject the attempts by whites and anyone else to cast it as something bad because they have been brainwashed. Sorry.

As I said before when the US government decides to pay the ancestors of the enslaved back wages with interest for building this country into an economic power, then and only then would I even take the time to consider if benefits is a bad thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yes even then. Again white cops are not part of the Black community.
> ...


Were you smiling because you agree or because you think its not true?  I'm curious as to how one can be aware of the police corruption and facilitating of the drug trade in the Black community and believe its not true.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


But when Trump said he would undo or renig on our trade deals, the establishment laughed and said he isn't the king and can't just break the law.

Don't act like the Democrats can change our trade agreements without the GOP's help.  

We all know the GOP invented NAFTA and HW Bush was going to sign it but the Clinton won.  You expected his first move to be to not sign NAFTA?  You see how the GOP treated Bill even when Bill went along with them a lot.  Imagine if Bill didn't give them their anti middle class way how they would have treated him.  Probably like they treat Obama who won't give them what they want.  What the GOP wants is to fuck the American worker.


----------



## Correll (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I made clear in my post that IMO, our current bad Trade Policy is the result of both "previous Republican and Democratic various trade agreements". 

And yes, "Free Trade" is more on an Ideological Principal of the Republicans than the Democrats.

But, Obama has had a long time to address this issue and has not. The GOP in congress did not stop him because he did not try.

Trump is promising action. If he makes a good faith attempt and is stopped by "the establishment" in Congress, who's fault is that? Trump's or "the establishment's"?

If the GOP is fucking the American Worker then the Dems are too.

And Trump wants to stop it.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I see both sides of this debate.  Unfortunately Boss never sees the other side.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You guys are both talking one offs. Sealy and I are talking generally.  There are plenty of people that make it out of poverty. The point is that Blacks have a harder path to navigate due to racism. I made it out and for damn sure I experienced a lot of racism.


nope, it's called libturdness.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


funny how things flow right by you.  You post up the words, and still don't get it.  You wrote, "losing your expertise.  ".  It is your expertise that is the qualifier.  That must mean you wanted to succeed in your business surroundings.  It had nothing to do with opportunity.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


what is the other side?  please enlighten me.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


ok frances.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


I think he sees the other side but has decided to view it through the prism of appeasing whites. I labor under no such burden. I am going to take what is available and use it to my advantage. I simply dont give any concern as to what someone may think about it.  I learned long ago what other people think of me is none of my business.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


look at the amount of racism you spew on this message board.  Reverse racism is worse than the real thing.  you live with the misconception you're making a difference and you push it further down the drain.  You are a sad pea brain left libturd racist.  wow.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No such thing as reverse racism. No such thing as a reverse racist which is what you probably meant.  Of course I am making a difference. More so in real life but even on this board (which I never expected).  I have received numerous thanks from people happy to read the information and views I provide. Dont be jealous.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


jealous of you?  hahahahahahaaha flattering yourself I see.  dude, you are so anti white I bet you have pictures of white people on the walls in your home with bullet holes in them.  You are the ultimate reverse racist.  You wish all whites were dead, I read that in each and every racist post you make.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Of course youre jealous. Why claim I think I am making a difference? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not anti-white. I'm anti white racist. I have a white god daughter that I love very much and practically have raised as my own. If you read that I wish all whites were dead in all my posts you need reading lessons.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


*Why claim I think I am making a difference?*
because it's what you post on every post, some tough guy in the work place, message board trolling with anti white slogans, trying to push your agenda, all things you do right in here.  It's an easy observation.

Too bad you failed.

BTW, I give two shits who your family is, I feel bad for them having to deal with you.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I've never posted I am making a difference. Those are  your words not mine.  Its amusing that you dont realize you give voice to your greatest fears by claiming something I never said. Youre so worried about me making a difference you cant help but to say your thoughts out loud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW I didnt ask you to give two shits. However, I can tell by your emotional response you do.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


what didn't you understand? it is the impression you made you dumb libturd.  You just fail.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I understood everything you said.  I cant help what impressions you create in your head. Not really my concern. I just find it amusing you are afraid of me and let me know by announcing I "am not making a difference".


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Oh he's not that bad.  We are all most extreme and militant on here than we are in real life.  I bet he's a nice guy in person.  But you on the other hand, maybe not so much.  You might be the same asshole here as you are in person.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


USMB republicans don't listen to what we say.  They don't even know what we want.  They would rather believe Drudge, Rush or Fox's word for what we want. 

It is impossible to have a conversation with Republicans because they aren't even listening to us.  You just want a hand out and I want communism.  

That's at least what the fox says.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


That's funny you saying reverse racism is worse than real thing because once Asclepias said us liberal whites are worse than you guys.  I wonder if he still thinks we are worse than you.  Maybe he will reply.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


s0n we know what you want, you want it your way and only your way.  it's simple.  never answer a question when one proves you wrong.  you have no class, no pride and most all of you mostly hate america.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


it is, nothing more damning than someone demanding the end of something and then choose to do the exact same thing.  Which, stops any progress to remove it from our existence.  So yeah, worse than.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 3, 2015)

Had Kool Aid for the first time in 30 years last night, I felt like robbing a liquor store.

Go figure


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I can see shit stains such as JC coming from far away. Liberal whites have a segment of people that are racists at heart but do things to appease their conscious.  I think that segment of liberal whites are way more dangerous as its hard to pick them out initially.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Had Kool Aid for the first time in 30 years last night, I felt like robbing a liquor store.
> 
> Go figure


Usually you guys do mass shootings or swindle widows out of their life savings. Why did you choose a liquor store?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Had Kool Aid for the first time in 30 years last night, I felt like robbing a liquor store.
> ...



Wanted to wash down the Kool Aid with Ripple.

I'm going to Hell for this, I know it, you know it


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Had Kool Aid for the first time in 30 years last night, I felt like robbing a liquor store.
> ...


wow, just wow.  dude, i'm laughing so hard at the moment


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Youre laughing because you know its true.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


oh shit... stop please, you're only embarrassing yourself


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I'm only embarrassing you. I dont get embarrassed.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


keep telling yourself that.  I know differently.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm still not getting the whole "Kool Aid is a black thing" Narrative, but whatever.  I grew up in the Bronx, back when most of the real estate looked like WWII Dresden


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You only know I embarrass you at will.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Its a common stereotype.

all black everything - Google Search

"African Americans are often portrayed as violent, lazy and very religious. They also are portrayed as having a love of fried chicken, watermelon, corn bread, *Kool*-*Aid*, waffles, sweet tea, and grape drink".


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


no, it isn't.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


yes it is.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


no peewee it isn't


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hmm, I might be part African American, good list there


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Yes peewee it is.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


how long you want to dance, nope


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I can dance forever peewee. Black people like to dance.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How do you want it?  Do you ever not want it your way?  

And I don't know what you mean never answer a question when one proves me wrong.  Are you suggesting you've proved me wrong and then I ran away?  From you?  HA!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I think you and I are racist at heart.  At least a little.  Who isn't?  Jesus maybe but who else?  Jesse Jackson, Sharpton, Malcomb X.

Hell, even Ben Carson & Herman Cain are racist.  They just hate their own.  LOL.

At least I understand I'm stereotyping.  At least I can admit that there is very little if any difference between blacks and whites given the same opportunities.  INCLUDING being racist.  In other words, if blacks had the power and numbers over white people, you can bet they'd be just as big of assholes as we are.  I know this by how blacks act towards gays.  You think being black they would know better but they don't.  Then I see guys like Herman Cain and Ben Carson.  Put some money in their pockets and next thing you know they are agreeing with Republicans.

Carson said the way he shut up his classmates in Detroit was to tell them, 'let's see what you're doing in 20 years and let's see what I'm doing in 20 years.'

'And they must have believed me,' he said, because I was voted most likely to succeed, 'which means they knew what was important - they were just too lazy and trifling to do it themselves.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Thats were I disagree. I dont think Black people are just like whites. Whites have this fear of nature and people with melanin. Black people willingly educated whites and never attempted to conquer them when they first appeared in Africa seeking knowledge.  It has only been since the imperialist attitude of whites becoming the train of thought pushed around the world do we now see the same actions.  Hell part of Black peoples problems right now is the idea that some whites are good.  As long as they cannot separate individuals from groups then that train of thought handicaps them.  Blacks need to review and then discard any white originated concepts that dont focus on community first.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I agree.  The problem us whites have is thinking you can live among us.  Separate but equal should have been the way we went.  

That's funny.  I just noticed that you said your evidence for believing blacks are better than whites is that they didn't try to take us over or enslave us when we first met.  In other words, blacks made the mistake of trusting whites.  And now you are saying the mistake blacks today make is trusting us or thinking some of us are good.  LOL.  Will blacks ever learn?  

So black people need to stop thinking we are good.  They need to open up their own restaurants, schools, bars, shopping malls and stop thinking you can work with us.  You can't.  And I can not wait for the day to see your shining examples of great thriving black communities who can do it on your fucking own.  

But when you fail you'll blame whitey for not buying your dashikis.  Sorry.  We don't wear dashikis.  Your rappers are lucky we buy rap  music or Lauren Hill would be signing at the Apollo for scraps.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yes trusting whites is probably the worst mistake Blacks made and our nature of trusting and believing whites will ever change is our down fall. Most Blacks are waking up to that fallacy.  Yes we can live among you as long as we dont copy the destructive culture whites have. Give you a good example. I dont practice white culture at all. Its not allowed in my home.  I get along fine with my white friends, neighbors and when I was working for other people, my white coworkers. I dont think there needs to be segregation but I do believe separate cultures should be adhered to.  We have enough in common that we can get along as evidenced in the south and the good aspects of the different cultures may one day allow those cultures to merge.

There have been plenty of examples of great thriving Black communities. Whites simply got jealous and destroyed them.  If you read your history you would have already known that.  We dont need whites to buy our dashikis or our rap and I doubt Lauryn Hill would ever have to sing for scraps. Even if she did there would be no issue which illuminates the cultural differences. To you that would be shameful. To Black people it wouldnt be a big deal and she would be taken care of.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


this is beautiful.  Wasn't it the whites that wanted to segregate back in the 60s and that was wrong?  Wasn't there a dude by the name of Martin Luther King that marched for equality?  And here you are wanting segregation again.  you a black dude. funny shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I think you missed the part where I said segregation was not needed. I would say it was an innocent mistake on your part but you appear to suffer from chronic ignorance on every thread you participate in.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


you want separate cultures.  what is the difference?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Go read a dictionary if you dont know the difference. We cant get anywhere if everyone is constantly having to stop and wait for you to catch up.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


your white racism is well noted now.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How come it is almost always the black man who cheats on the white girl he is dating?  Seems to me it is the black that can't be trusted.  Its why we laugh whenever a white girl cries after her black man left her.  All us whites know she should have known better.

Same way we laugh when a white woman cries after her Muslim husband cheats or beats on her.  She should have known better.

Now you can blame this black man characteristic on racism but please don't suggest that whites are just as bad in this area.  Black men are much bigger dogs and you know it. 

Maybe you weren't like this thousands of years ago before you met the first whites and we corrupted you.  That I don't know.  All I know is today, white women are very stupid for trusting a black man.





Its the white man's fault!  They made Lamar do crack.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I dont have any clue that your post possesses anything other than your opinion. Do you have stats that say Black men cheat more than whites?  One place you could get them is from hookers which married white men make up a large portion of their clients.  Even if your opinion was indeed true couldnt that be because most white women are not much more than a fling for the Black guys?  I know when I dated white girls I told them up front I would never marry a white woman.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I told two black women I would never marry them, not because they were black but because they had kids.  Neither of them seemed to mind that I wouldn't marry them.  They just wanted the Greek dick.  But the one girl broke up with me because she said I was too honest and ruined it.  She said she knew I was never going to be serious but it didn't help that I made it abundantly clear.  

I felt bad.  She was a nice woman and I didn't feel right leading her on.  And if she didn't have kids I would have married her.  She said her black friends HATED IT that she dated white guys.  Can you blame her?  We aren't such dogs as black dudes.

I don't need a link, statistics or proof.  I have two eyes and ears and a brain.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I have no issue with Black women dating white guys so I wouldnt blame her.  White guys are just as doggish as Black guys. I have sexed many white women married to to white guys that cheated on them and they said "whats good for the goose is good"....well you know. Anyways they specifically sought out a Black guy. Can you blame them?

Your two eyes, ears and your brain only form your opinion. In the absence of facts I see no reason to entertain the idea that your opinion is valid.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 3, 2015)

81 pages about the racial aspects of kool-aid wow.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


nice language there, is that english?

*I have dont have any clue*


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

jc456 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Looks like I started to type out something and changed my mind.  Is that the best you can do? Do you feel better now that you caught my mistake?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Does he? If he becomes president or the GOP nominee I'll have more hope than I would with any of the other Republicans. Hell, I might even vote for trump.

But it isn't up to me yet. You gotta convince Republicans. And you mark my words it's gonna be rubio or Cruz. And you'll fall in line no matter who they nominate and you'll be here singing that Republicans praises just like you did Romney McCain and bush.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yea but you guys all being good dancers is a myth. Shaka Kahn got knocked out of dancing with the stars before even Paula Dean.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I've never watched that show. Let me guess. The voters are white?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then how much do you love dancing?

But I did love soul train. Now that's dancing. I imagine you dance and look like Rerun on what's happening. Or Bookman on good times.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I don't have a problem with integration per say but I do not like the results of promoting individualism over the concept of community in among Blacks.



I respect your opinion, though I don't like the concept of American ppl viewing ourselves as anything but Americans.

Even as a kid I questioned why a substantial number of people born in America insisted on characterizing themselves a Irish American, Polish American, Puerto Rican American, African American and so on.

In my opinion people who use their bloodlines to identify themselves instead of embracing the concept we are all American people, leads to polarization, hindering our ability to evolve toward becoming a nation of peaceful people. 

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 3, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Were you smiling because you agree or because you think its not true?  I'm curious as to how one can be aware of the police corruption and facilitating of the drug trade in the Black community and believe its not true.



No doubt there are corrupt police...though your claim that police are facilitating the drug trade in black communities is absurd....especially in light of the fact that Kendrick Lamar raps about hating on the Po-Po while giving interviews in which he stated he was 6-yrs-old watching his family members selling drugs to their community and using shotguns to protect their drug operations.

If the police are responsible for facilitating the drug trade in the black community, wouldn't Kendrick admire police for allowing his family to make a living selling drugs to their neighbors?


----------



## Jackson (Dec 3, 2015)

I think Kilmeade's comment was offensive.  Harris didn't deserve that.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a problem with integration per say but I do not like the results of promoting individualism over the concept of community in among Blacks.
> ...


Thats probably because you are white and never have to deal with racism. When you and other members of the same color are discriminated against because of your race historically and presently, you dont have any belief in the concept we are all just americans because you know thats simply bullshit. If we were all just amercians then there would be no racist society set up. This country was founded specifically for wealthy white men. Laws were passed to grant them favorable advantage and laws were passed to stifle Black prosperity. This has continued unabated to present day in many guises all with the same effect.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Were you smiling because you agree or because you think its not true?  I'm curious as to how one can be aware of the police corruption and facilitating of the drug trade in the Black community and believe its not true.
> ...


No its not absurd. I've witnessed it and heard similar stories from Blacks in other cities across the country.  

Why do you think Kendrick would admire police for taking a cut of his families money like they were the mafia while hypocritically claiming to support the law? That would incite the particularly virulent form of disgust I feel for the cops in general.  You dont sound like you have any idea about the dynamics of those drug gang/cop liaisons or you have a very odd perspective/opinion on the issue.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 4, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Thats probably because you are white and never have to deal with racism



A, what you call racism I characterize as prejudice based on fear...fear of this depressed young man before he saw the light and decided to become a responsible American citizen, as opposed to the American terrorist he states he was during his younger days.


Peace.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats probably because you are white and never have to deal with racism
> ...


I agree racism is based on fear but its not fear of depressed young men. Its fear of Black men being able to have the same opportunities that whites have.  Racism is a system by which one race owns the opportunities and the institutions that provide those opportunities. They use this position to their betterment while also making sure its to the detriment of a perceived inferior race.  This is evident in the laws passed by this country since its foundation. This depressed description is just the latest in a long line of rational by whites. Its ridiculous to assume that whites are not afraid of a Black  "responsible American citizen".   We know this because when Blacks built thriving communities such as Black Wall Street whites destroyed them.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 4, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Why do you think Kendrick would admire police for taking a cut of his families money like they were the mafia while hypocritically claiming to support the law? That would incite the particularly virulent form of disgust I feel for the cops in general.  You dont sound like you have any idea about the dynamics of those drug gang/cop liaisons or you have a very odd perspective/opinion on the issue.



I was not a drug cop. I chose to pursue a police career investigating street robberies and homicides. Most often, these heinous offenses were committed by people who purchased drugs from teen boys or girls like:

‘Jay Z’ Raps About Child Abuse, The Fear and Harm He Caused to Peaceful People | Welcome to Knute's Niche – Recognizing Child Abuse/Neglect


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 4, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




The other morning at about 10:30 my doorbell rang. There stood a huge African American man with a friendly smile advising me he's here to read my meter.

About 4PM I head to the market, three check-out lines are open, one manned by a young woman of African descent.

Head over to Home Depot, needing to replace a hose on the washing machine. A polite young man of African descent tells me right where the part is located on the aisle, I'm in and out in less than ten minutes.

Last stop at Auto Zone for a new headlight bulb. A young African dude working the counter alone, trying to take care of three customers at once, getting the job done.

Seems many of my neighbors of African descent are pursuing their vision of happiness, not unlike many or most of my neighbors.

While some Americans continue to embrace their belief that racism is widespread in America and preventing them from fully experiencing the American dream, I get the impression the average working Americans of African descent just want to peacefully live their lives like everyone else who goes to work to provide for themselves and their families.

[media][/media]

Peace.


----------



## Boss (Dec 4, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I dont have the idea I can stop racism. I already understand this. That is why I have no issue with AA giving me more options to obtain opportunities. Basically I operate like I am in guerrilla warfare. I will use any means at my disposal including the arms given to me by the enemy.
> 
> Again you keep telling me your opinion as if its a fact. Even if it was I simply dont care if its racist.



The problem is, we're two different people with two different visions of the future. I am someone who has a dream. I dream that one day our children and grandchildren can walk hand in hand as brothers and sisters. You are an agitator who is determined to never allow that dream to happen. 

I think you are WORSE than the white racist. He was ignorant in his racism, taught to be that way through his culture and upbringing. You don't have an excuse. You're just angry and vindictive because of the past and you think that your revenge can settle the score. You intend to keep the racist wound open so you can rub salt in it and make sure it festers. 

Time has passed you by. More and more, generations share my vision and reject yours. Our children are taught to judge people by the content of their character and not the color of their skin. They will pass this on to their children and their children's children. Each generation will continue to marginalize your militant viewpoint. We will ultimately win and you will ultimately lose and be relegated to the same dustbin of history as all racists past.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 4, 2015)

Boss said:


> The problem is, we're two different people with two different visions of the future. I am someone who has a dream. I dream that one day our children and grandchildren can walk hand in hand as brothers and sisters. You are an agitator who is determined to never allow that dream to happen.
> 
> I think you are WORSE than the white racist. He was ignorant in his racism, taught to be that way through his culture and upbringing. You don't have an excuse. You're just angry and vindictive because of the past and you think that your revenge can settle the score. You intend to keep the racist wound open so you can rub salt in it and make sure it festers.
> 
> Time has passed you by. More and more, generations share my vision and reject yours. Our children are taught to judge people by the content of their character and not the color of their skin. They will pass this on to their children and their children's children. Each generation will continue to marginalize your militant viewpoint. We will ultimately win and you will ultimately lose and be relegated to the same dustbin of history as all racists past.



Hello, Boss.

Just stopping by to share that after reading a dozen or so of your writings, I've become a fan of your thoughts and your succinct, to the point writing style.

Peace.


----------



## Boss (Dec 4, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is, we're two different people with two different visions of the future. I am someone who has a dream. I dream that one day our children and grandchildren can walk hand in hand as brothers and sisters. You are an agitator who is determined to never allow that dream to happen.
> ...



Thank you very much. It is always good to hear words of encouragement here. People always let you know if they disagree with you but they rarely take the time to commend you when they agree. For me, your simple post displaces 10,000 or more posts from detractors and haters. Makes my day!!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2015)

AveryJarhman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...


Thats good you get that impression because thats the reality. Most Black Americans want the american dream and are working toward that despite the obstacles placed in their way by the racist system set up here in the US.  Their only issue is that it remains just a dream for many because they settle rather than continue to fight the racism. Our ability to be pleasant to people that have done us no harm is not an indication of contentment.  Its simply an indication that we are peaceful when not attacked.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have the idea I can stop racism. I already understand this. That is why I have no issue with AA giving me more options to obtain opportunities. Basically I operate like I am in guerrilla warfare. I will use any means at my disposal including the arms given to me by the enemy.
> ...



There is no problem that we are two different people with two different visions for the future.  I am focused on my people. Other people can join in once *all* of our people get their stuff together.  I disagree that I am determined to keep your dream from happening. I'm just not as convinced its beneficial at this time.

I'm not angry and vindictive. I simply dont care what occurs with white people.  Again my concern is only with my Black people.  I am of the Malcolm X train of thought that you have to help yourself before you be of benefit to anyone else.

I disagree time has passed me by. I see more and more Blacks realizing that my train of thought is the best course of action. There are more and more young Black people educating themselves about true history, From that education they are realizing the pattern of white deceit and its role in the the subjugation of our people. They will grow up and pass this on to their children as I have done with mine and other children. No you wont win anything. I can guarantee you that.  There are even white children educating themselves about this.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 4, 2015)

Boss said:


> Thank you very much. It is always good to hear words of encouragement here. People always let you know if they disagree with you but they rarely take the time to commend you when they agree. For me, your simple post displaces 10,000 or more posts from detractors and haters. Makes my day!!



Boss, I admire ppl who intelligently and eloquently speak or write truths using language every one can understand. 

From what I've seen so far, you are one of those people. 

Peace.


----------



## Boss (Dec 4, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I am focused on my people.





> Again my concern is only with my Black people.



And THAT is *racist*. You ARE a *racist*. 

You see people as a color first. *I don't. *

I see people as *humans* first. Every human starts on the same equal plane with me. My judgments are made on the content of character as Dr. MLK advocated. My children have been raised to do this and I know countless black people who's kids are the same way. No... your RACIST view is never going to prevail. *EVER! *


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I am focused on my people.
> ...


Obviously you dont have a clue what racist means. I'd suggest you get a dictionary and tell me how being concerned with my people means I'm racist.  Please report back and tell us the definition.


----------



## Boss (Dec 4, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Obviously you dont have a clue what racist means. I'd suggest you get a dictionary and tell me *how being concerned with my people means I'm racist.*  Please report back and tell us the definition.



*rac·ism*
_n._
*1. *The *belief that race accounts for differences* in human character or ability
and that a *particular* race is *superior* to others.
*2. **Discrimination or prejudice based on race.
*
So there you have it... you ARE a racist, by definition.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously you dont have a clue what racist means. I'd suggest you get a dictionary and tell me *how being concerned with my people means I'm racist.*  Please report back and tell us the definition.
> ...


No you missed your assignment. I dont see anything in there that says being concerned about my race is racist. Besides thats racism not racist. Are you really that confused about what word you are using?  Here I helped you out.  Nothing in the definition of racist alludes to having concern about ones race either

rac·ist
ˈrāsəst/
_noun_

*1*.
a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
synonyms: racial bigot, racialist, xenophobe, chauvinist, supremacist More

_adjective_

*1*.
having or showing the belief that a particular race is superior to another.
"we are investigating complaints about racist abuse at the club"


----------



## Boss (Dec 4, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I dont see anything in there that says being concerned about my race is racist. Besides thats racism not racist.



What the fuck man? Are you on drugs or something???  

I'm concerned about my race and all other races. You specifically said you are ONLY concerned with YOUR race. THAT is RACIST! ...By fucking definition!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see anything in there that says being concerned about my race is racist. Besides thats racism not racist.
> ...


That wouldnt make me a racist unless I believed my race to be superior. Are you high or dumb or is it both?  I even posted the definition for you.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 4, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see anything in there that says being concerned about my race is racist. Besides thats racism not racist.
> ...



Frankly, as an American living among people from all backgrounds, over time learning that my neighbors from all backgrounds are capable of great achievements or the lowest depravity, I view people as fingerprints, each one of us is individual and unique, our packaging is irrelevant. Therefore we are one race, the human race.

Boss, seems there a few members either not dealing with reality, or playing a *slow-troll* when they offer ludicrous comments. A few of these members have contributed to this thread, alerting me to avoid them in the future.

Peace.


----------



## Boss (Dec 4, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You DO believe that! You are only concerned with YOUR race! YOUR WORDS! All other races lack any concern from you! YOUR WORDS! You hold your race superior to all other races and believe they deserve favoritism. YOUR WORDS! 

By every definition of the word, you are a RACIST!


----------



## Boss (Dec 4, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> That wouldnt make me a racist unless I believed my race to be superior.



*2. Discrimination or prejudice based on race.*


----------



## Boss (Dec 4, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I see more and more Blacks realizing that my train of thought is the best course of action.



If that's true, I think that is very sad and unfortunate. Racism is a terrible thing and we should all strive to do our part to mitigate that instead of encouraging more of it. Constantly being focused on the color of your skin is never going to solve your problems or any problems in society. It simply keeps racism alive and well. 

I am DEEPLY concerned about the state of young black people in America. They have racist role models like you telling them to be more racist than the white people because that is the only way they can ever amount to anything. Instead of teaching them what Martin Luther King, Jr. advocated, you're teaching them to grow up being racist and prejudiced against white people on account of something in the past that none of us can ever change.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see anything in there that says being concerned about my race is racist. Besides thats racism not racist.
> ...



Somebody needs a definition of what "racism" means.

It has nothing to do with "indifference".  BOTH of the definitions posted -- including your own in 832 -- prove you wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If you think thats bad you should see him try to explain that neanderthals didnt interbreed with humans despite the scientific genetic evidence.


----------



## Boss (Dec 6, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> If you think thats bad you should see him try to explain that neanderthals didnt interbreed with humans despite the scientific genetic evidence.



Yes, this is the first indication of someone who got their ass kicked in an argument... they run to another thread to proclaim their false victory. There is no scientific evidence that PROVES neanderthals and humans ever interbred. There are scientists who BELIEVE that POSSIBILITY but you presumed this was a proven FACT and it's not.  

So stop trolling other threads with off-topic comments not pertaining to the OP or I am going to report your posts to the mods. This is harassment and off-topic trolling.


----------



## Boss (Dec 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I posted the definition, IDIOT. 

*"CONCERNED ABOUT MY RACE"*   does not equal *"INDIFFERENT!" *


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2015)

Boss said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > If you think thats bad you should see him try to explain that neanderthals didnt interbreed with humans despite the scientific genetic evidence.
> ...


Actually your post is an indication of someone getting their ass kicked because they dont know what facts are. Youre actually mad I mentioned the neaderthal topic because you dont want anyone to see your idiocy on that subject as well. Too late for you though. Your lack of reading comprehension is in full effect for pages on this thread and the thread I mentioned as well.

Dr. Ben Carson is an Idiot Savant | Page 6 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2015)

Boss said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Obviously you lack any knowledge of what "indifferent" means as well. We cant keep waiting for you to keep up. At some point you are going to have to take responsibility for your ignorance if you want people to view you as a serious interlocutor.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2015)

Boss said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



Wow.  Wilful stupidity.  There's a great plan.


----------

